# Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

*Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce*

dipende.
uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
 dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
forse sì, forse no


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


Ma che minchia vai blaterando.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

di una cosa invece sono sicura:al momento della scoperta del tradimento di uno dei genitori , qualsiasi età si abbiasene subisce il contraccolpo.
poi a freddo si può ragionare e capire...ma il senso instabilità c'è sempre.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che minchia vai blaterando.


bene, superata l'utile premessa son qui a leggerti con attenzione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


Minerva basta droghe...... almeno passa a quelle leggere. 

I miei genitori si volevano separare quando io avevo 11 anni e ricordo benissimo di aver preso la notizia con tristezza ma senza fare scenate. Quando ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio padre ( sua confessione ) non mi è cambiato proprio nulla. Ok ero già grandicello ma di certo non mi ha destabilizzato ne in casa ne fuori.

Mia figlia di 6 anni vive in una famiglia dove padre e madre non hanno più un rapporto sentimentale e si vivono la loro seconda vita fuori casa. Come genitori ( sopratutto io , purtroppo ) non abbiamo niente da recriminarci. Anzi. Ultimamente anche la madre si sta dando un po' più da fare ed io ne sono proprio contento.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma tu parli di "autorità morale", Gesù. Ma chè l' "autorità morale"? Che stai a dì? Si studia a Capalbio d'estate? Ne parli con gli amici nel tuo loft? L'hai letta scritta da Scalfari? Che roba è? Se magna? Ma tanto è pieno di geni del male che ti risponderanno pure seriamente, vai tranquilla.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Miny... appena me la sento ti racconto una cosa...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minerva basta droghe...... almeno passa a quelle leggere.
> 
> I miei genitori si volevano separare quando io avevo 11 anni e ricordo benissimo di aver preso la notizia con tristezz*a *ma senza fare scenate. Quando ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio padre ( sua confessione ) non mi è cambiato proprio nulla. Ok ero già grandicello ma di certo non mi ha destabilizzato ne in casa ne fuori.
> 
> Mia figlia di 6 anni vive in una famiglia dove padre e madre non hanno più un rapporto sentimentale e si vivono la loro seconda vita fuori casa. Come genitori ( sopratutto io , purtroppo ) non abbiamo niente da recriminarci. Anzi. Ultimamente anche la madre si sta dando un po' più da fare ed io ne sono proprio contento.


ma la separazione è un altro paio di maniche,evento doloroso ma affrontabile. fra l'altro è chiarezza e coerenza .il contrario della mancanza di lealtà di cui parlavo.
però posso dire che si può anche dissentire fortemente senza parlare di droghe e altre belinate?


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la separazione è un altro paio di maniche,evento doloroso ma affrontabile. fra l'altro è chiarezza e coerenza .il contrario della mancanza di lealtà di cui parlavo.
> *però posso dire che si può anche dissentire fortemente senza parlare di droghe e altre belinate*?


dai, a chi volesse partecipare, delle regole precise da rispettare, dei canoni.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dai, a chi volesse partecipare, delle regole precise da rispettare, dei canoni.


ma fate un po' come volete.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

partendo dal presupposto che, secondo me, i figli non stanno al mondo per giudicare i genitori, ma per farsi una vita propria, la pecca più grande di un genitore è proprio quella di non aiutare i figli a diventare autonomi, inteso nel senso più lato del termine

quando i figli sono piccoli, vanno preservati, per quanto possibile; quando sono grandi, ci si ritrova tra adulti, ciascuno con le proprie aspirazioni e speranze, tant'è vero che se c'è un forte conflitto, purtroppo si può anche arrivare alla rottura, nel bene e nel male

ad es. tempo fa ho visto un'intervista ad una ragazza nata in una famiglia di camorristi, che a 18 anni, appena ha potuto,  se ne è andata via per sempre...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> partendo dal presupposto che, secondo me, i figli non stanno al mondo per giudicare i genitori, ma per farsi una vita propria, la pecca più grande di un genitore è proprio quella di non aiutare i figli a diventare autonomi, inteso nel senso più lato del termine
> 
> quando i figli sono piccoli, vanno preservati, per quanto possibile; quando sono grandi, ci si ritrova tra adulti, ciascuno con le proprie aspirazioni e speranze, tant'è vero che se c'è un forte conflitto, purtroppo si può anche arrivare alla rottura, nel bene e nel male
> 
> ad es. tempo fa ho visto un'intervista ad una ragazza nata in una famiglia di camorristi, che a 18 anni, appena ha potuto,  se ne è andata via per sempre...


...non è questione di giudizio .è normale per tutti ad azioni avere reazioni , ti pare?
e la funzione dei genitori è proprio quella di portare un figlio all'autonomia attraverso un percorso educativo fatto anche di esempi che costituiscono il miglior modo per farti capire che sto dicendo cose sensate .
se hai stimolato lo spirito critico di un bambino non vorrà prendere per oro colato le cose solo perché le dici


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...non è questione di giudizio .è normale per tutti ad azioni avere reazioni , ti pare?
> e la funzione dei genitori è proprio quella di portare un figlio all'autonomia attraverso un percorso educativo fatto anche di esempi che costituiscono il miglior modo per farti capire che sto dicendo cose sensate .
> se hai stimolato lo spirito critico di un bambino non vorrà prendere per oro colato le cose solo perché le dici



ma non si può nemmeno vivere per dare esempi ai figli, secondo me
sarà brutto e amorale, ma se un genitore fa una cazzata, non deve dirlo ai figli, e stop
i genitori sono in primis persone, come tutte le altre
una volta capito questo, i problemi si affrontano volta per volta
...o non si affrontano affatto


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dipende.*
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> *forse sì, forse no*


la mia risposta è nel neretto....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la separazione è un altro paio di maniche,evento doloroso ma affrontabile. fra l'altro è chiarezza e coerenza .il contrario della mancanza di lealtà di cui parlavo.
> però posso dire che si può anche dissentire fortemente senza parlare di droghe e altre belinate?


E' solo un modo colorito per dire.. "che cosa stai dicendo?"

Secondo me l'unica cosa che vogliono i figli è avere i genitori vicino e poter parlare con loro. Consiglieri ed educatori. 

Poi per me il matrimonio non è un valore, la fede non è un valore, la fedeltà sessuale non è un valore... a meno che non si sia "preso accordi" differenti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non si può nemmeno *vivere per dare esempi ai figli, secondo me*
> sarà brutto e amorale, ma se un genitore fa una cazzata, non deve dirlo ai figli, e stop
> i genitori sono in primis persone, come tutte le altre
> una volta capito questo, i problemi si affrontano volta per volta
> ...o non si affrontano affatto


:sbatti::sbatti:
certo


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


Avere dei genitori che stanno bene con se stessi e quindi anche nella coppia diventa per i figli una base ottima per la loro crescita. 

Qualsiasi situazione contraddittoria che i figli notano, grave o meno grave che sia, sarà per loro un'esperienza che porteranno dentro se stessi per tutta o quasi, la loro vita. 

Alcune volte certe situazioni gravi accadute nella crescita del ragazzo/a può portarli a maturare meglio,( secondo me soltanto quando saranno in grado di difendersi meglio, cioè da adulti) ciò non toglie lo shock subito e la sensibilizzazione che questa rimarrà sempre dentro loro.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' solo un modo colorito per dire.. "che cosa stai dicendo?"
> 
> Secondo me l'unica cosa che vogliono i figli è avere i genitori vicino e poter parlare con loro. Consiglieri ed educatori.
> 
> *Poi per me il matrimonio non è un valore, la fede non è un valore, la fedeltà sessuale non è un valore...* a meno che non si sia "preso accordi" differenti.


non so poi cosa intendi per valori (quali sono?)
il matrimonio è una scelta fatta per regolarizzare civilmente una convivenza che altrimenti avrebbe lo stesso valore per me.un passo che decido di fare se amo e se voglio costruire un progetto.
la fede purtroppo mi manca.
la fedeltà sessuale è una conseguenza dell'essere appagata e e intimamente legata ad un uomo.
ma che c'entra?:singleeye:


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> certo



:rotfl:

vabbè la mia famiglia è piena di segreti, non ci siamo fatti mancare niente, mi sa


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> certo


Uno dei problemi di quando una donna magicamente si trasforma in "Madre di Famiglia" (marchio registrato) è che perde completamente la brocca.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi di quando una donna magicamente si trasforma in "Madre di Famiglia" (marchio registrato) è che perde completamente la brocca.


sì, sì.
però m'interessava un parere un po' più argomentato.
ad esempio un padre che non ama la madre e non la rispetta  pensa che i figli non se ne accorgano?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> certo


I genitori sempre hanno sensi di colpa se lavorano poco, se lavorano tanto, se sono severi (pochi), se sono permissivi(tanti), se preparano le torte e portano al cinema e se non li portano. Ognuno cerca di essere coerente con quello che ritiene giusto sentendosi in colpa, magari, perché fa il bagno e non la doccia e spreca risorse. Ognuno cerca di convivere con i sensi di colpa e si autogiustifica. La giustificazione è "faccio il meglio che posso". Se non lo fa il meglio che può non lo ammetterà mai. I figli imparano crescendo che i genitori non sono Dei, come credevano, e li giudicano con maggiore indulgenza in base all'amore che provano (non sempre in proporzione a ciò che hanno ricevuto) e all'educazione ricevuta. Se un figlio si sentirà tradito da un genitore non può deciderlo il genitore. Io mi son sentita tradita molte volte e non solo dal genitore traditore, anche la tradita mi ha fatto sentire tradita. Il figlio di Riina no.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I genitori sempre hanno sensi di colpa se lavorano poco, se lavorano tanto, se sono severi (pochi), se sono permissivi(tanti), se preparano le torte e portano al cinema e se non li portano. Ognuno cerca di essere coerente con quello che ritiene giusto sentendosi in colpa, magari, perché fa il bagno e non la doccia e spreca risorse. Ognuno cerca di convivere con i sensi di colpa e si autogiustifica. La giustificazione è "faccio il meglio che posso". Se non lo fa il meglio che può non lo ammetterà mai. *I figli imparano crescendo che i genitori non sono Dei, come credevano, e li giudicano con maggiore indulgenza in base all'amore che provano* (non sempre in proporzione a ciò che hanno ricevuto) e all'educazione ricevuta. Se un figlio si sentirà tradito da un genitore non può deciderlo il genitore. Io mi son sentita tradita molte volte e non solo dal genitore traditore, anche la tradita mi ha fatto sentire tradita. Il figlio di Riina no.


da adulti. quando sono piccoli hanno bisogno di punti fermi e sicurezze


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì.
> però m'interessava un parere un po' più argomentato.
> ad esempio un padre che non ama la madre e non la rispetta pensa che i figli non se ne accorgano?


Ma non la rispetta de che? Tu confondi il rapporto del genitore col figlio col rapporto tra i genitori stessi, che è su tutt'altro piano. E comunque: no. Poi, ovviamente, casi e casi, che di coglioni è pieno il mondo, genitori compresi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non la rispetta de che? Tu confondi il rapporto del genitore col figlio col rapporto tra i genitori stessi, che è su tutt'altro piano. E comunque: no. Poi, ovviamente, casi e casi, che di coglioni è pieno il mondo, genitori compresi.


ma sai, se fai lo scemo con una cassiera al supermercato della zona dove vivi già possiamo metterla tra le mancanze di rispetto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi di quando una donna magicamente si trasforma in "Madre di Famiglia" (marchio registrato) è che perde completamente la brocca.


sperando fosse solo acqua


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non la rispetta de che? Tu confondi il rapporto del genitore col figlio col rapporto tra i genitori stessi, che è su tutt'altro piano. E comunque: no. Poi, ovviamente, casi e casi, che di coglioni è pieno il mondo, genitori compresi.


I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Su questo concordi, l'hai scritto. Ci sono tradimenti che i figli considerano fatti privati dei genitori e altri tradimenti che fanno sentire traditi anche loro. Se si sentono traditi o no non lo decidono i genitori e neanche i figli, lo provano e basta.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da adulti. quando sono piccoli hanno bisogno di punti fermi e sicurezze



appunto, ai figli non bisogna dare quello che chiedono, ma quello di cui hanno bisogno
ergo, non ci si mette a "nudo" in nome della sincerità!


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


Ho visto genitori sbarellare con o senza tradimenti di mezzo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto, ai figli non bisogna dare quello che chiedono, ma quello di cui hanno bisogno
> ergo, non ci si mette a "nudo" in nome della sincerità!


Il figlio di Anna Karenina, quella vera, avrebbe probabilmente capito. Altre situazioni non verrebbero capite. Non si può negare che i figli giudicano i genitori. Il più delle volte col tempo li assolvono e li considerano con indulgente tenerezza. Resta che non possono decidere i genitori come reagiranno i figli a un fatto e se si sentiranno traditi.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, se fai lo scemo con una cassiera al supermercato della zona dove vivi già possiamo metterla tra le mancanze di rispetto.


A parte che non è la zona dove vivo. Ma se vogliamo io sono, e sono stato, ben oltre la fase mancanza di rispetto. E quindi? Il problema della mancanza di rispetto, di cui cianci alla cazzo di cane, ci sarebbe se io mancassi di rispetto a mia moglie DAVANTI AI BAMBINI e ripetutamente. Se la maltrattassi, la umiliassi o che ne so. Allora sì che ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per quello che accadrebbe davanti agli occhi di due bimbi, ma questo non accade. Non accade affatto. Solo che tu ragioni alla cazzo di cane, e mica lo capisci. Chiacchieri di AUTORITA' MORALE senza sapere manco di cosa effettivamente stai parlando.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho visto genitori sbarellare con o senza tradimenti di mezzo


sì


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di una cosa invece sono sicura:al momento della scoperta del tradimento di uno dei genitori , qualsiasi età si abbiasene subisce il contraccolpo.
> poi a freddo si può ragionare e capire...ma il senso instabilità c'è sempre.


E' tutto soggettivo.
Per esempio i miei genitori hanno avuto un forte momento di crisi quando avevo 18 anni. Non mi hanno mai spiegato il reale motivo ma avevo intuito che mio padre si fosse infatuato fortemente di un'altra donna.
Li ho visti discutere e alla fine tutto si è risolto e sono ancora insieme. Mia madre dopo anni mi ha confessato che avevo intuito giusto ma non ne ha mai fatto un dramma. L'aveva presa come una sbandata e buttata dietro le spalle. Mio padre è e resta una gran persona.
Di quel periodo ho solo ben chiaro l'impegno che entrambi hanno messo per risolvere la cosa


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non è la zona dove vivo. Ma se vogliamo io sono, e sono stato, ben oltre la fase mancanza di rispetto. E quindi? Il problema della mancanza di rispetto, di cui cianci alla cazzo di cane, ci sarebbe se* io mancassi di rispetto a mia moglie DAVANTI AI BAMBINI e ripetutamente. Se la maltrattassi, la umiliassi o che ne so. Allora sì che ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per quello che accadrebbe davanti agli occhi di due bimbi,* ma questo non accade. Non accade affatto. Solo che tu ragioni alla cazzo di cane, e mica lo capisci. *Chiacchieri di AUTORITA' MORALE senza sapere manco di cosa effettivamente stai parlando*.


ci mancherebbe altro.
son sempre qui ad imparare ringraziandoti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Su questo concordi, l'hai scritto. Ci sono tradimenti che i figli considerano fatti privati dei genitori e altri tradimenti che fanno sentire traditi anche loro. Se si sentono traditi o no non lo decidono i genitori e neanche i figli, lo provano e basta.


Ma che c'entra?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe altro.
> son sempre qui ad imparare ringraziandoti


Prego.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto, ai figli non bisogna dare quello che chiedono, ma quello di cui hanno bisogno
> ergo, non ci si mette a "nudo" in nome della sincerità!


certo "sono una bastarda traditrice, sai, piccolo?".
è la sensazione di predicare bene e razzolare male l'argomento in questione.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il figlio di Anna Karenina, quella vera, avrebbe probabilmente capito. Altre situazioni non verrebbero capite. Non si può negare che i figli giudicano i genitori.* Il più delle volte col tempo li assolvono e li considerano con indulgente tenerezza.* Resta che non possono decidere i genitori come reagiranno i figli a un fatto e se si sentiranno traditi.


già, e molto probabilmente perchè i figli hanno la propria vita a cui pensare, com'è giusto che sia

più che assoluzione, direi disincanto: i genitori sono anche così


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego.


no, dico, dimmi...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho visto genitori sbarellare con o senza tradimenti di mezzo



Mizza!! e che sei wikipedia delle sbarelle?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo "sono una bastarda traditrice, sai, piccolo?".
> è la sensazione di predicare bene e razzolare male l'argomento in questione.


Ma tu sei tutta scema. Non è che se mio figlio va ai boy scout io devo andare a fare il campeggio. Non funziona che non posso dirgli di studiare perchè io a scuola non facevo mai un cazzo. Queste sono tutte seghe mentali che ti fai tu e malamente pure.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?


C'entra. Non si sta parlando di TE. Se esci dal sentirti accusato e pensi ad altre situazioni riconoscerai che ci sono quelle in cui un genitore perde autorevolezza (togliamo la parole morale così son tutti più contenti ) sia per un tradimento sia per alte ragioni. Già l'hai trovato nel "trattare male" la madre in loro presenza. Ci saranno altri modi, legati al tradimento?


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo "sono una bastarda traditrice, sai, piccolo?".
> *è la sensazione di predicare bene e razzolare male* l'argomento in questione.



si fa quel che si può, no?

ma veramente a te 'sta cosa ti destabilizzerebbe come genitore?


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Dico la mia da figlio, sperando che non mi uccidiate. Io ho una madre ed avevo un padre, ma la sua figura nonostante tutto è ancora viva in me, la figura di mia madre ha autorità su di me, se potessi parlare con mio padre...lui non potrebbe azzardarsi di avere autorità su di me. Io sono un figlio difficile da avere, perchè a prescindere che siano miei genitori, la loro autorità diviene contestabile nel momento in cui hanno peccato e non hanno seguito quello che mi hanno insegnato, il tradimento è una forma di errore che se non pagata nella forma giusta mostra chiaramente una mancanza di rispetto del prossimo...come poter pensare che una tale persona possa dirmi qualcosa? ;Mia madre ha autorità su di me in quanto mi ha insegnato ad essere una persona reponsabile nel limite delle mie capacità e comunque mi ha insegnato che in caso di errore possibile, l'importante è cercare di riparare al torto fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non è la zona dove vivo. Ma se vogliamo io sono, e sono stato, ben oltre la fase mancanza di rispetto. E quindi? Il problema della mancanza di rispetto, di cui cianci alla cazzo di cane, ci sarebbe se io mancassi di rispetto a mia moglie DAVANTI AI BAMBINI e ripetutamente. Se la maltrattassi, la umiliassi o che ne so. Allora sì che ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per quello che accadrebbe davanti agli occhi di due bimbi, ma questo non accade. Non accade affatto. Solo che tu ragioni alla cazzo di cane, e mica lo capisci. Chiacchieri di AUTORITA' MORALE senza sapere manco di cosa effettivamente stai parlando.



Bravo, continua a mancarle di rispetto tradendola e prendendoti quella prerogativa di scelta che neghi a tua moglie. :up:

Dopo alla fine mi raccomando raccontalo ai figli, anche della cassiera che sta lontano. Digli figli miei stava lontano la cassiera e mentre ci provavo mi dicevo, minchia se ci riesco me la scopo visto che sta lontana dai miei figli! :carneval:che sei cretino.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo "sono una bastarda traditrice, sai, piccolo?".
> è la sensazione di predicare bene e razzolare male l'argomento in questione.


parliamo di tradimento e basta oppure di educazione in generale ? mio figlio ha da poco scoperto il potere delle bugie, ha capito che possono salvargli le chiappe :rotfl: siccome anche io ogni tanto sono bugiardo, dovrei smettere di spiegargli che mentire e' sbagliato e di rimproverarlo per le balle che ci racconta ? stessa cosa per le parole sconce che ha imparato da chissa' chi


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, continua a mancarle di rispetto tradendola e prendendoti quella prerogativa di scelta che neghi a tua moglie. :up:
> 
> Dopo alla fine mi raccomando raccontalo ai figli, anche della cassiera che sta lontano. Digli figli miei stava lontano la cassiera e mentre ci provavo mi dicevo, minchia se ci riesco me la scopo visto che sta lontana dai miei figli! :carneval:che sei cretino.


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahah! Si, lo dico ai miei figli. Certo. Corro a dirglielo, anzi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma tu sei tutta scema. *Non è che se mio figlio va ai boy scout io devo andare a fare il campeggio. Non funziona che non posso dirgli di studiare perchè io a scuola non facevo mai un cazzo. Queste sono tutte seghe mentali che ti fai tu e malamente pure.


più di due frasi senza l'insultino non gliela facciamo.vabé, accontentiamoci 

volevo giusto chiederti. ma quando è che ci illumini tu con qualche trhead intelligente perché per ora sei un po' parassitario.
mettetegli un collarino antipulci


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più di due frasi senza l'insultino non gliela facciamo.vabé, accontentiamoci
> 
> volevo giusto chiederti. ma quando è che ci illumini tu con qualche trhead intelligente perché per ora sei un po' parassitario.
> mettetegli un collarino antipulci



Fa solo flame, quando lo capirete tutti non sarà mai tardi.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Il discorso sull'autorità morale secondo me non fa una piega.
Senza autorità morale, non ti puoi aspettare che tuo figlio ti rispetti.
Che ti ami, magari, sì. Ma che ti rispetti è un altro paio di maniche. (oddio, c'è sempre la botta di culo, e in effetti come diceva Sbri in un altro post, il carattere dei figli è una incognita fondamentale)

Autorità morale: "i miei genitori parlano a ragion veduta (magari dicono lo stesso cazzate, ma cmq sono coerenti)"
Mancanza di autorità morale: " blaterano tanto, e da che pulpito vien la predica. Sepolcri imbiancati. (senza contare che magari dicono cazzate)"

(tanto per non prendermi altri simpatici saluti da Joey :smile

Come si raggiunga questo stato sublime di autorità morale, è un discorso talmente ampio che non mi azzardo a toccarlo qui, visto che devo finire un proposal, fare dei pagamenti, contattare l'ufficio tasse, e organizzare un convegno.

Per quanto riguarda mio padre, fedelissimo, lui non ha neppure un briciolo di autorità morale quando mi parla. Ma neppure un briciolo. E ogni volta si incazza di più quando vede che le sue parole non vengono accolte come quelle dell'oracolo di Deli.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

lo trovo fatale, veramente fatale ... far credere una cosa invece se ne fa un'altra. 
proprio perché, i segnali vengono trasmessi ... con tutto il corpo, ed è importante
che i bambini imparano a interpretare i segnali giustamente. 

quando parlo di chiarezza intendo proprio questo. e sì una questione 
tra i genitori, e mica bisogna spiegare tutto, ma dire, guarda, non stiamo
molto bene ... abbiamo qualche discussione ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> parliamo di tradimento e basta oppure di educazione in generale ? mio figlio ha da poco scoperto il potere delle bugie, ha capito che possono salvargli le chiappe :rotfl: siccome anche io ogni tanto sono bugiardo, dovrei smettere di spiegargli che mentire e' sbagliato e di rimproverarlo per le balle che ci racconta ? stessa cosa per le parole sconce che ha imparato da chissa' chi


Tu continui a dire quello che ritieni giusto e che fai perché le bugie che racconti le consideri indispensabili per non far del male agli altri. Certo che se ti sentisse dire una bugia per pararti il culo davanti a lui perderesti subito credibilità o lo sconcerteresti, se è piccolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'entra. Non si sta parlando di TE. Se esci dal sentirti accusato e pensi ad altre situazioni riconoscerai che ci sono quelle in cui un genitore perde autorevolezza (togliamo la parole morale così son tutti più contenti ) sia per un tradimento sia per alte ragioni. Già l'hai trovato nel "trattare male" la madre in loro presenza. Ci saranno altri modi, legati al tradimento?


Ma non è che si sta parlando di ME, è che non c'entra proprio. Se parliamo di tradimenti conclamati allora dobbiamo parlare di crisi di coppia, che può avvenire per tradimento oppure per ENNE altri motivi. E allora? Trattare male la madre davanti ai figli, specie se piccoli, NON FA PERDERE AUTOREVOLEZZA AL GENITORE, MA *FA MALE AI FIGLI*. Capito? Ma di che stiamo parlando qui? Ou?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più di due frasi senza l'insultino non gliela facciamo.vabé, accontentiamoci
> 
> volevo giusto chiederti. ma quando è che ci illumini tu con qualche trhead intelligente perché per ora sei un po' parassitario.
> mettetegli un collarino antipulci


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che si sta parlando di ME, è che non c'entra proprio. Se parliamo di tradimenti conclamati allora dobbiamo parlare di crisi di coppia, che può avvenire per tradimento oppure per ENNE altri motivi. E allora? Trattare male la madre davanti ai figli, specie se piccoli, NON FA PERDERE AUTOREVOLEZZA AL GENITORE, MA *FA MALE AI FIGLI*. Capito? Ma di che stiamo parlando qui? Ou?


Sei convinto che non ci sia nulla che fa perdere autorevolezza?!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lo trovo fatale, veramente fatale ... far credere una cosa invece se ne fa un'altra.
> proprio perché, i segnali vengono trasmessi ... con tutto il corpo, ed è importante
> ...


Tu sei sempre chiara:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che si sta parlando di ME, è che non c'entra proprio. Se parliamo di tradimenti conclamati allora dobbiamo parlare di crisi di coppia, che può avvenire per tradimento oppure per ENNE altri motivi. E allora? *Trattare male la madre davanti ai figli, specie se piccoli, NON FA PERDERE AUTOREVOLEZZA AL GENITORE, MA FA MALE AI FIGLI. *Capito? Ma di che stiamo parlando qui? Ou?



Fa male ai figli, *e* fa perdere autorevolezza (IMHO).

Almeno, io con autorevolezza intendo quella capacità di farsi ascoltare con attenzione, la capacità di far sentire che le proprie parole hanno un peso.
Poi magari il figlio rifletterà e penserà che sono idiozie, ma ci penserà.

Quando mio padre maltrattava psicologicamente mia madre davanti a me, e poi veniva a dirmi quanto buono e bello era lui, e come era importante rispettare gli altri e soprattutto lui stesso, non aveva un briciolo di autorità, e anzi, cresceva il mio disprezzo.
Tanto che se pure ogni tanto avesse detto qualcosa di sensato, mi sarebbe passato a tre metri sopra la testa.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che si sta parlando di ME, è che non c'entra proprio. Se parliamo di tradimenti conclamati allora dobbiamo parlare di crisi di coppia, che può avvenire per tradimento oppure per ENNE altri motivi. E allora? Trattare male la madre davanti ai figli, specie se piccoli, NON FA PERDERE AUTOREVOLEZZA AL GENITORE, MA *FA MALE AI FIGLI*. Capito? Ma di che stiamo parlando qui? Ou?



 Fa male ai figli? e basta? quindi non può innescare gli stessi atteggiamenti  con il partner futuro? si tu sei cretino davvero. 

Ho accorciato le conseguenze Gioacchino, non vale la pena scrivere altro con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei convinto che non ci sia nulla che fa perdere autorevolezza?!


Mi preoccuperei, come mi preoccupo, di gran lunga più di come stanno loro che non di quanto e come perderei autorevolezza io nei loro confronti, ammesso che ne perdessi. Parlando di me. Poi, ripeto, ci sono ENNE situazioni diverse ed ENNE casi. Ma non è che siccome uno/a ha una storia parallela con qualcun'altro/a allora IN AUTOMATICO perde l' "AUTORITA' MORALE". E' una fesseria. Sia l'autoritè morale, dico, che tutto il discorso.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai, se fai lo scemo con una cassiera al supermercato della zona dove vivi già possiamo metterla tra le mancanze di rispetto.


ma la mancanza è dovuta per la scelta finita al supermercato o sarebbe stata uguale anche con qualunque altra donna?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi preoccuperei, come mi preoccupo, di gran lunga più di come stanno loro che non di quanto e come perderei autorevolezza io nei loro confronti, ammesso che ne perdessi. Parlando di me. Poi, ripeto, ci sono ENNE situazioni diverse ed ENNE casi. Ma non è che siccome uno/a ha una storia parallela con qualcun'altro/a allora IN AUTOMATICO perde l' "AUTORITA' MORALE". E' una fesseria. Sia l'autoritè morale, dico, che tutto il discorso.



Mi dici che cosa intendi tu con autorevolezza e autorità morale?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fa male ai figli, *e* fa perdere autorevolezza (IMHO).
> 
> Almeno, io con autorevolezza intendo quella capacità di farsi ascoltare con attenzione, la capacità di far sentire che le proprie parole hanno un peso.
> Poi magari il figlio rifletterà e penserà che sono idiozie, ma ci penserà.
> ...



Si vabbè. Ciao dai.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il discorso sull'autorità morale secondo me non fa una piega.
> Senza autorità morale, non ti puoi aspettare che tuo figlio ti rispetti.
> Che ti ami, magari, sì. Ma che ti rispetti è un altro paio di maniche. (oddio, c'è sempre la botta di culo, e in effetti come diceva Sbri in un altro post, il carattere dei figli è una incognita fondamentale)
> 
> ...


ma hai ragionissima...non basta certo  essere fedeli  per avere l'autorevolezza che arriva ai figli nella maniera più diretta e spontanea.
penso che sia questione di serenità ed equilibrio che un bambino avverte


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ciao dai.



Che ti posso dire.Mio padre faceva tanto lo sborone pater familias, e ogni istante si comportava in modo diverso, pretendendo poi che io non notassi la discrepanza.
Dopo un pò, qualunque cosa dicesse la catalogavo in automatico come "cazzata".

Sarà un esempio estremo, ma è il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ciao dai.



:rofl: manca Ou.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl: manca Ou.


tu però ti ci inzuppi il pane!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi dici che cosa intendi tu con autorevolezza e autorità morale?



Tranquilla che ti risponde subito, prima deve cercare di rileggersi le cazzate che ha scritto e poi cercare una certa coerenza nel risponderti, sicurissimo che qualcosa la trova.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu però ti ci inzuppi il pane!



Hai ragione, alcune volte mi pento di ridere così tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non si può nemmeno *vivere per dare esempi ai figli*, secondo me
> sarà brutto e amorale, ma se un genitore fa una cazzata, non deve dirlo ai figli, e stop
> i genitori sono in primis persone, come tutte le altre
> una volta capito questo, i problemi si affrontano volta per volta
> ...o non si affrontano affatto


Ma non è che si viva per dare l'esempio. Dal momento che sei genitore, la TUA VITA E' L'ESEMPIO. Io ho avuto genitori che mi hanno dato pessimi esempi di genitorialità e non solo e ne ho tratto l'insegnamento di non fare gli stessi errori... ma mi manca l'esempio da ripercorrere con i miei figli.
Io che loro fossero un disastro naturale fatto coppia... l'ho scoperto interamente quando sono diventata adulta.
Ma ho passato una buona parte della mia vita seguendo alcuni(fortunatamente non tutti) dei loro insegnamenti.
Poi grazie agli dèi devo dire che tutta una serie di cose mi ha fatto mettere in discussione quei non-esempi.
Fare i genitori è soprattutto trasmettere esperienze e valori, mica si è a posto con due bacini e la favola della buonanotte.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fa male ai figli? e basta? quindi non può innescare gli stessi atteggiamenti  con il partner futuro? si tu sei cretino davvero.
> 
> Ho accorciato le conseguenze Gioacchino, non vale la pena scrivere altro con te.



ultimo...
già sai.nel senso che pure tu non è che ti sei risparmiato di fare il cretinetti in giro.e dici che ti piace fare il piacione.
come la mettiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi preoccuperei, come mi preoccupo, di gran lunga più di come stanno loro che non di quanto e come perderei autorevolezza io nei loro confronti, ammesso che ne perdessi. Parlando di me. Poi, ripeto, ci sono ENNE situazioni diverse ed ENNE casi. Ma non è che siccome uno/a ha una storia parallela con qualcun'altro/a allora *IN AUTOMATICO *perde l' "AUTORITA' MORALE". E' una fesseria. Sia l'autoritè morale, dico, che tutto il discorso.


In automatico l'hai aggiunto tu. Ci sono situazioni in cui può accadere (non è la tua certamente) ma ci sono? Ci sono legate al tradimento e no. Anzi sono solo legate al tradimento, certamente non sessuale ma dei principi, della coerenza, della cura, dell'attenzione. Principalmente un figlio si sente tradito se non è stato messo al primo posto nell'interesse dei genitori per la sua tutela. Soprattutto lo "decide" il figlio se si sente tradito. Un figlio può sentirsi tradito per scelte lavorative che il genitore fa per garantirgli il benessere. Figurati se non può sentirsi tradito per avergli mentito su dei principi richiesti e non rispettati dai genitori. C'è chi insegna ai figli a esser furbi e a fregare chi si fa fregare. Questi non si sentiranno traditi scoprendo che i genitori fregano tutti. Potranno fregare anche loro o disprezzarli.


----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu però ti ci inzuppi il pane!


io preferisco il "biscotto"


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre chiara:smile:


Ciao 
Grazie ... 
inizio a strozzarmi meno  ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è che si viva per dare l'esempio. Dal momento che sei genitore, la TUA VITA E' L'ESEMPIO. Io ho avuto genitori che mi hanno dato pessimi esempi di genitorialità e non solo e ne ho tratto l'insegnamento di non fare gli stessi errori... ma mi manca l'esempio da ripercorrere con i miei figli.
> Io che loro fossero un disastro naturale fatto coppia... l'ho scoperto interamente quando sono diventata adulta.
> Ma ho passato una buona parte della mia vita seguendo alcuni(fortunatamente non tutti) dei loro insegnamenti.
> Poi grazie agli dèi devo dire che tutta una serie di cose mi ha fatto mettere in discussione quei non-esempi.
> Fare i genitori è soprattutto trasmettere esperienze e valori, mica si è a posto con due bacini e la favola della buonanotte.



:up:

Però sbri permettimi una cosa, anche se se credo sarai d'accordo, raccontare fiabe e dare il bacio della buonanotte è molto importante. Non credo ci sia bisogno di spiegarne i motivi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Su questo concordi, l'hai scritto. Ci sono tradimenti che i figli considerano fatti privati dei genitori e altri tradimenti che fanno sentire traditi anche loro. Se si sentono traditi o no non lo decidono i genitori e neanche i figli, lo provano e basta.


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


credo...riflettendo(non ho letto le altre risposte perché sno troppe)che se io tradisco sono sleale si ma nei confronti di mio marito...non di mia figlia...come dici tu io rimango la setssa madre, perché è chiaro che antepongo lei a tutto...amanti inclusi(ammesso che ci siano)il tradimento riguarda la coppia non i genitori.se sbarello, sbarello come moglie non come madre. credo...per quanto riguarda  valori...mia figlio vedendomi sbagliare può anche imparare non per forza deve ripetere...nessun traditore credo dica al figlio che sia giusto tradire qualora il figlio venga a sapere...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> Grazie ...
> inizio a strozzarmi meno  ...
> 
> sienne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a volte:up:


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io preferisco il "biscotto"


ma si parlava di JB, non di GS. Ciscuno con i propri gusti.

vieni al bar?


----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma si parlava di JB, non di GS. Ciscuno con i propri gusti.
> 
> vieni al bar?


si vengo al bar, ma paga tu


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi dici che cosa intendi tu con autorevolezza e autorità morale?





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che ti posso dire.Mio padre faceva tanto lo sborone pater familias, e ogni istante si comportava in modo diverso, pretendendo poi che io non notassi la discrepanza.
> Dopo un pò, qualunque cosa dicesse la catalogavo in automatico come "cazzata".
> 
> Sarà un esempio estremo, ma è il mio.


Non sei l'unica ad aver avuto un'infanzia un po' così. Se ragionassimo solo e solamente sulla base di quello che è capitato a noi finiremmo come Daniele. Io penso che l'autorità nei confronti dei figli si perde nel momento in cui tradiamo la LORO fiducia. Nel momento i cui dovremmo esserci poer loro e non ci siamo. Le coppie che si ammazzano di botte davanti ai figli, che litigano e che magari riversano il loro livore, anche non volendo, su di loro. Che gli fanno mancare l'affetto, che sono distanti, fredde. In quei casi magari manca l'autorevolezza ma non l'autorità, che fino ad un certo punto potrebbe ancora esserci. Ed è un discorso. Ma "autorità morale" perchè magari non si è candidi come la neve è una tale puttanata che mi stupisco di come, in effetti, ci si possa anche ragionare su. Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario e sto forum mi stupisce sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimo...
> già sai.nel senso che pure tu non è che ti sei risparmiato di fare il cretinetti in giro.e dici che ti piace fare il piacione.
> come la mettiamo?


Infatti Minerva io cerco un dialogo qua dentro per enne motivi ( enne enne enne :carneval  lungi da me giudicare o dire che sono un santo oppure un bravo genitore o altro ancora, credo di mettermi sempre in gioco, consapevole degli sbagli fatti e che ancora farò. Sicuramente non gravi come quelli fatti una volta.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ma che significato ha ... vivere per dare esempi?

si vive e basta. i figli vedono e chiedono ... si parla si fa ...

si ammette, che forse si ha esagerato ... ecc. 

bisogna essere solamente naturali, sinceri ... 

e spruzzare amore da tutti i pori, anche quando si è arrabbiati. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti Minerva *io cerco un dialogo qua dentro *per enne motivi ( enne enne enne :carneval  lungi da me giudicare o dire che sono un santo oppure un bravo genitore o altro ancora, credo di mettermi sempre in gioco, consapevole degli sbagli fatti e che ancora farò. Sicuramente non gravi come quelli fatti una volta.


ti va riconosciuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *In automatico l'hai aggiunto tu.* Ci sono situazioni in cui può accadere (non è la tua certamente) ma ci sono? Ci sono legate al tradimento e no. Anzi sono solo legate al tradimento, certamente non sessuale ma dei principi, della coerenza, della cura, dell'attenzione. Principalmente un figlio si sente tradito se non è stato messo al primo posto nell'interesse dei genitori per la sua tutela. Soprattutto lo "decide" il figlio se si sente tradito. Un figlio può sentirsi tradito per scelte lavorative che il genitore fa per garantirgli il benessere. Figurati se non può sentirsi tradito per avergli mentito su dei principi richiesti e non rispettati dai genitori. C'è chi insegna ai figli a esser furbi e a fregare chi si fa fregare. Questi non si sentiranno traditi scoprendo che i genitori fregano tutti. Potranno fregare anche loro o disprezzarli.


Non l'ho aggiunto io, è l'incipit del thread.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credo...riflettendo(non ho letto le altre risposte perché sno troppe)che se io tradisco sono sleale si ma nei confronti di mio marito...non di mia figlia...come dici tu io rimango la setssa madre, perché è chiaro che antepongo lei a tutto...amanti inclusi(ammesso che ci siano)il tradimento riguarda la coppia non i genitori.se sbarello, sbarello come moglie non come madre. credo...per quanto riguarda  valori...mia figlio vedendomi sbagliare può anche imparare non per forza deve ripetere...nessun traditore credo dica al figlio che sia giusto tradire qualora il figlio venga a sapere...


Sembra che tutti abbiano capito "tu fai così e tuo figlio farà cosà" ma non l'ha scritto nessuno. Ci sono figli di ladri che hanno scelto l'onestà. Vittorio De Sica aveva due famiglie e passava metà natale con una figlia e l'altra metà con i figli. Il figlio Christian ha una moglie da trentanni, conosciuta ai tempi del liceo, e non è mai stato coinvolto in alcun gossip.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu continui a dire quello che ritieni giusto e che fai perché le bugie che racconti le consideri indispensabili per non far del male agli altri. Certo che se ti sentisse dire una bugia per pararti il culo davanti a lui perderesti subito credibilità o lo sconcerteresti, se è piccolo.


la credibilita' non la si ottiene vincendo il premio di papa' piu' coerente dell'anno agli occhi dei figli. si dà il proprio meglio sperando che un giorno diventera' un adulto corretto e di buoni principi, ma in realta' decidera' per se stesso in base alle necessita' e alle prove che la vita gli mettera' davanti e a quel punto non saro' stato io il motore di tutte le sue scelte
non e' importante l'autorevolezza, mi interessa che mio figlio capisca il motivo per cui un comportamento e' meno etico di un altro e poi sara' libero di vivere come vuole, anche distante da quegli insegnamenti


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma che significato ha ... vivere per dare esempi?
> 
> ...


questo mi piace.
e riconosco che ci sono genitori dall'amore sgangherato ma che amore rimane.da adulti saranno capiti ma un bambino che in quel momento non riceve quello che si aspetta come attenzioni viene tradito


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma che significato ha ... vivere per dare esempi?
> 
> ...


Non si vive per dare esempi ma vivendo si danno esempi. Valgono più gli esempi delle parole. Io avevo un padre intollerante a parole ma tollerantissimo negli esempi. Magari anche Borghezio è tollerantissimo :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma che significato ha ... vivere per dare esempi?
> 
> ...



:bacio:


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

i figli non saranno la nostra copia ... 

i figli vedono, sentono assorbono tutto ... 

il nostro compito è soltanto accompagnarli e ascoltare tanto ... 

capire, cosa per loro è importante e perché ecc. 

si costruiscono da sè una morale, una visione della vita ecc. 

ma più contorta è la base, più difficile è per loro ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> la credibilita' non la si ottiene vincendo il premio di papa' piu' coerente dell'anno agli occhi dei figli. si dà il proprio meglio sperando che un giorno diventera' un adulto corretto e di buoni principi, ma in realta' decidera' per se stesso in base alle necessita' e alle prove che la vita gli mettera' davanti e a quel punto non saro' stato io il motore di tutte le sue scelte
> non e' importante l'autorevolezza, mi interessa che mio figlio capisca il motivo per cui un comportamento e' meno etico di un altro e poi sara' libero di vivere come vuole, anche distante da quegli insegnamenti


L'ho scritto mentre scrivevi. E' il post precedente il tuo.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi piace.
> e riconosco che ci sono genitori dall'amore sgangherato ma che amore rimane.da adulti saranno capiti ma un bambino che in quel momento non riceve quello che si aspetta come attenzioni viene tradito


Ciao,

grazie ... questo intendo!!!

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra che tutti abbiano capito "tu fai così e tuo figlio farà cosà" ma non l'ha scritto nessuno. Ci sono figli di ladri che hanno scelto l'onestà. Vittorio De Sica aveva due famiglie e passava metà natale con una figlia e l'altra metà con i figli. Il figlio Christian ha una moglie da trentanni, conosciuta ai tempi del liceo, e non è mai stato coinvolto in alcun gossip.


io cerco di fare del mio meglio...e posso solo sperare che una volta lasciato il nido non imbocchi strade sbagliate...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica ad aver avuto un'infanzia un po' così. Se ragionassimo solo e solamente sulla base di quello che è capitato a noi finiremmo come Daniele. Io penso che l'autorità nei confronti dei figli si perde nel momento in cui tradiamo la LORO fiducia. Nel momento i cui dovremmo esserci poer loro e non ci siamo. Le coppie che si ammazzano di botte davanti ai figli, che litigano e che magari riversano il loro livore, anche non volendo, su di loro. Che gli fanno mancare l'affetto, che sono distanti, fredde. In quei casi magari manca l'autorevolezza ma non l'autorità, che fino ad un certo punto potrebbe ancora esserci. Ed è un discorso. Ma "autorità morale" perchè magari non si è candidi come la neve è una tale puttanata che mi stupisco di come, in effetti, ci si possa anche ragionare su. Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario e sto forum mi stupisce sempre.


Ma infatti, io ritengo una rarità la condizione in cui dei bambini possono crescere in modo completamente equilibrato 

Scusa, non ho ancora capito cosa intendi tu per autorevolezza e autorità.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io ritengo una rarità la condizione in cui dei bambini possono crescere in modo completamente equilibrato
> 
> Scusa, non ho ancora capito cosa intendi tu per autorevolezza e autorità.


L'autorevolezza è la capacità di esercitare autorità in maniera riconosciuta e non coercitiva. L'autorità è autorità e basta, e può esistere a prescindere dall'autorevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io cerco di fare del mio meglio...e posso solo sperare che una volta lasciato il nido non imbocchi strade sbagliate...


Infatti è così per tutti. Ma si discuteva su figli perduti:carneval:?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'autorevolezza è la capacità di esercitare autorità in maniera riconosciuta e non coercitiva. L'autorità è autorità e basta, e può esistere a prescindere dall'autorevolezza.



Ok.

L'autorità morale nella mia interpretazione è quella che tu chiami autorevolezza, più o meno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'autorevolezza è la capacità di esercitare autorità in maniera riconosciuta e non coercitiva. L'autorità è autorità e basta, e può esistere a prescindere dall'autorevolezza.



hai letto vero che l'incipit è dipende?
autorità morale è preso pari pari dal tred della karenina, ovviamente è l'autorevolezza che ci interessa.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è così per tutti. Ma si discuteva su figli perduti:carneval:?


no..ma sui valori che trasmetti...possono essere i valori più giusti e onesti del mondo ma tuo figlio non cresce solo con quelli.una volta uscito di casa respira altre cose, ed è anche necessario che sia così...devi solo augurarti che anche fuori riceva cose buone che non dipendono da te o dall'educazione che hai fornito...discorso troppo complicato che nulla c'entra hai ragione..passo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai letto vero che l'incipit è dipende?
> autorità morale è preso pari pari dal tred della karenina, ovviamente è l'autorevolezza che ci interessa.


Per te non dipende un accidente, che ciarli di autorevolezza negata a prescindere se tuo marito fa l'occhiolino alla postina. Poi il thread "della karenina" è un po' che non lo leggo. Ma "autorità morale" è una cazzata sia lì che qui dove lo ripeti a pappagallo senza renderti conto manco di che significa (o, nello specifico, di quanto scemo possa essere il concetto). Stordita.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no..ma sui valori che trasmetti...possono essere i valori più giusti e onesti del mondo ma tuo figlio non cresce solo con quelli.una volta uscito di casa respira altre cose, ed è anche necessario che sia così...devi solo augurarti che anche fuori riceva cose buone che non dipendono da te o dall'educazione che hai fornito...discorso troppo complicato che nulla c'entra hai ragione..passo.


Si fa del proprio meglio e poi da grandi scelgono. E' più facile che da buoni genitori vengano buoni figli ma vengono ottime persone da genitori pessimi. Io so che i miei valori non dipendono che al 50% dai miei genitori credo che senza quel 50% non sarebbero nati gli altri. E il 50% importante non era quel che dicevano ma quel che erano.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per te non dipende un accidente, che ciarli di autorevolezza negata a prescindere se tuo marito fa l'occhiolino alla postina. Poi il thread "della karenina" è un po' che non lo leggo. Ma "autorità morale" è una cazzata sia lì che qui dove lo ripeti a pappagallo senza renderti conto manco di che significa (o, nello specifico, di quanto scemo possa essere il concetto). Stordita.


e un vecchia rincoglionita non glielo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ok ... ora si entra nei significati delle parole ...

ma nei fatti ... nella vita di ogni giorno, questo come si esprime ... 

non entro in merito ... 

ma non ho mai mentito a mia figlia, già da piccola. nel senso, 
se lei mi chiedeva, quando arriviamo a casa, sono stanca. dicevo esattamente
la verità e non come alcune mamme che mi guardavano storta, e mi sussuravano
di dire presto, tanto quelli che ne sanno cosa significa dieci minuti o quarantacinque minuti. 

mia figlia si ha sempre potuto fidare di me ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... ora si entra nei significati delle parole ...
> 
> ...


Questo è fondamentale!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e un vecchia rincoglionita non glielo vogliamo mettere?


Per un attimo ho letto: "e alla vecchia rincoglionita non glielo vogliamo mettere?". Mò non rifare l'offesa però, che stai andando forte.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

esempio terra terra. Tuo figlio ti chiede di portarlo a calcio e tu dici che non puoi. Dopo una minima discussione dici che hai un impegno di lavoro. Poi mentre è in auto con il papà di un amico ti vede con una bionda. Cosa sentirà? E cosa penserà?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho letto: "e alla vecchia rincoglionita non glielo vogliamo mettere?"*. Mò non rifare l'offesa *però, che stai andando forte.


che scherzi?
era per completezza


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> i figli non saranno la nostra copia ...
> 
> ...


:up: e mando un'altro bacio,:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> esempio terra terra. Tuo figlio ti chiede di portarlo a calcio e tu dici che non puoi. Dopo una minima discussione dici che hai un impegno di lavoro. Poi mentre è in auto con il papà di un amico ti vede con una bionda. Cosa sentirà? E cosa penserà?



Ma è per me?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> esempio terra terra. Tuo figlio ti chiede di portarlo a calcio e tu dici che non puoi. Dopo una minima discussione dici che hai un impegno di lavoro. Poi mentre è in auto con il papà di un amico ti vede con una bionda. Cosa sentirà? E cosa penserà?


in quel caso si incazza perché hai anteposto l'amante a lui....certo.ma si incazza anche se scopre che so che sei andato al bar con degli amici...hai scelto altro...


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: e mando un'altro bacio,:bacio:



Ciao

:bacio::bacio: 

grazie, anche io mando baci!!!

adoro il mondo dei bambini, giovani ... 

già da piccoli hanno un loro modo di vedere le cose 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credo...riflettendo(non ho letto le altre risposte perché sno troppe)che se io tradisco sono sleale si ma nei confronti di mio marito...non di mia figlia...come dici tu io rimango la setssa madre, perché è chiaro che antepongo lei a tutto...amanti inclusi(ammesso che ci siano)il tradimento riguarda la coppia non i genitori.se sbarello, sbarello come moglie non come madre. credo...per quanto riguarda  valori...mia figlio vedendomi sbagliare può anche imparare non per forza deve ripetere...nessun traditore credo dica al figlio che sia giusto tradire qualora il figlio venga a sapere...



Se tradisci vuol dire che non stai bene con tuo marito, che quindi il tuo rapporto con lui non può dare quegli esempi fatti di reale coinvolgimento ed esternazioni naturali, togliendo qualcosa quindi ai figli. Ho accorciato quello che poteva essere un lungo discorso, ma che alla fine credo sia chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi piace.
> e riconosco che ci sono genitori dall'amore sgangherato ma che amore rimane.da adulti saranno capiti ma un bambino che in quel momento non riceve quello che si aspetta come attenzioni viene tradito


Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza(che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è la malafede. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita. 
E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre. 
Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è per me?


E' un esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in quel caso si incazza perché hai anteposto l'amante a lui....certo.ma si incazza anche se scopre che so che sei andato al bar con degli amici...hai scelto altro...


Se sei andato a lavorare davvero no.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza(che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è la malafede. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita.
> E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
> I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre.
> Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.


Concordo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tradisci vuol dire che non stai bene con tuo marito, che quindi il tuo rapporto con lui non può dare quegli esempi fatti di reale coinvolgimento ed esternazioni naturali, togliendo qualcosa quindi ai figli. Ho accorciato quello che poteva essere un lungo discorso, ma che alla fine credo sia chiaro.


e accorciando un lugno discorso io non generalizzerei...anche tua mofglie ti ha tradito e tu hai tradito tua moglie...ai tuoi figli avete quindi fatto mancare qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'autorevolezza è la capacità di esercitare autorità in maniera riconosciuta e non coercitiva. L'autorità è autorità e basta, e può esistere a prescindere dall'autorevolezza.



Si nel tuo caso si monarchia. Nel caso di un figlio vuol dire ben altro. 

Quando hai un figlio lo hai voluto per crescerlo non per diventare autoritario, ma mi sa che sotto la tua frase ci celi ben altro. 

Caro Gioacchino ai miei figli quando mi fanno delle domande per delle situazioni che a loro non vanno bene non gli dico vattene a lavorare perchè mi sta sui coglioni crescerti e spendere soldi inutilmente, ma gli do ben altre risposte, che di autoritario hanno soltanto lo scopo di insegnargli. 

Mi fai schifo credimi, per quanto la parola può essere pensate la penso!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un esempio.


Penso sia piuttosto tirato per i capelli. Senza contare che in genitore così è una merda ma non perchè tradisce.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nel tuo caso si monarchia. Nel caso di un figlio vuol dire ben altro.
> 
> Quando hai un figlio lo hai voluto per crescerlo non per diventare autoritario, ma mi sa che sotto la tua frase ci celi ben altro.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Scimunito, che cazzo hai ricapito. Ma dove ti vuoi confrontare? Ma con chi? Ma vaffanculo, dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no..ma sui valori che trasmetti...possono essere i valori più giusti e onesti del mondo ma tuo figlio non cresce solo con quelli.una volta uscito di casa respira altre cose, ed è anche necessario che sia così...devi solo augurarti che anche fuori riceva cose buone che non dipendono da te o dall'educazione che hai fornito...discorso troppo complicato che nulla c'entra hai ragione..passo.


no, no c'entra, secondo me. Se tu hai trasmesso dei valori, significa che dopo aver detto delle cose... le hai dimostrate. Hai creato quindi un modello. Giustamente, i figli vedono il nostro modello... poi vedono altri modelli e scelgono. Ma se il nostro li ha convinti perchè abbiamo dimostrato che è un modello possibile, vero, applicabile... difficilmente se ne scosteranno molto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso sia piuttosto tirato per i capelli. Senza contare che in genitore così è una merda ma non perchè tradisce.


Pensa che viene dalla realtà.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sei andato a lavorare davvero no.


ma chi ha parlato di lavoro...è chiaro che il paragone non regge...io parlavo di fare altro di anteporre altro al figli che di per se è una cosa sbagliatissima...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no c'entra, secondo me. Se tu hai trasmesso dei valori, significa che dopo aver detto delle cose... *le hai dimostrate. Hai creato quindi un modello*. Giustamente, i figli vedono il nostro modello... poi vedono altri modelli e scelgono. Ma se il nostro li ha convinti perchè abbiamo dimostrato che è un modello possibile, vero, applicabile... difficilmente se ne scosteranno molto.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e accorciando un lugno discorso io non generalizzerei...anche tua mofglie ti ha tradito e tu hai tradito tua moglie...ai tuoi figli avete quindi fatto mancare qualcosa?



Probabilmente si, non credo che l'atmosfera che si era creata sia passata inosservata, nella fattispecie credo in maniera positiva vista la vicinanza che si aveva in quel periodo, perchè sia io che mia moglie eravamo consci del dolore e del rischio di un qualcosa che ancora non potevamo conoscere come conseguenza del tradimento. E la situazione primaria era per noi i figli. Leggi sienne quando scrive e parla di dare amore ai figli anche quando si è arrabbiati, leggila e leggetela, perchè nella semplicità di quello che scrive c'è la vera vita. 

E comunque ho dato la mia risposta, tale rimane, e poteva anche essere molto diversa se data da altri. peggiore migliore per i figli questo lo sapranno gli altri, e soprattutto lo sanno i figli.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che viene dalla realtà.


Mi spiace. C'è da dire che di coglioni è pieno il mondo, purtroppo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no c'entra, secondo me. Se tu hai trasmesso dei valori, significa che dopo aver detto delle cose... le hai dimostrate. Hai creato quindi un modello. Giustamente, i figli vedono il nostro modello... poi vedono altri modelli e scelgono. Ma se il nostro li ha convinti perchè abbiamo dimostrato che è un modello possibile, vero, applicabile... difficilmente se ne scosteranno molto.


ebeh io lo spero certo...ma la fuori c'è di tutto...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi ha parlato di lavoro...è chiaro che il paragone non regge...io parlavo di fare altro di anteporre altro al figli che di per se è una cosa sbagliatissima...


Ma è davvero possibile tradire senza anteporlo ai figli?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Scimunito, che cazzo hai ricapito. Ma dove ti vuoi confrontare? Ma con chi? Ma vaffanculo, dai.


Metti meno virgole ed esprimiti meglio allora.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente si, non credo che l'atmosfera che si era creata sia passata inosservata, nella fattispecie credo in maniera positiva vista la vicinanza che si aveva in quel periodo, perchè sia io che mia moglie eravamo consci del dolore e del rischio di un qualcosa che ancora non potevamo conoscere come conseguenza del tradimento. E la situazione primaria era per noi i figli. Leggi sienne quando scrive e parla di dare amore ai figli anche quando si è arrabbiati, leggila e leggetela, perchè nella semplicità di quello che scrive c'è la vera vita.
> 
> E comunque ho dato la mia risposta, tale rimane, e poteva anche essere molto diversa se data da altri. peggiore migliore per i figli questo lo sapranno gli altri, e soprattutto lo sanno i figli.


l'atmosfera può essere pesante e non buona per i figli anche se i problemi sono altri...in ogni caso dei buoni genitori anzi noemali genitori cercano di non far pesare la cosa ai figli..o comunque di contenere i danni.nella vita possiamo sbagliare tutti, nella vita può accadere di tutto purtroppo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Buon*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Metti meno virgole ed esprimiti meglio allora.


Buon giorno a tutti,vedo che già sono in atto bei litigi.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Metti meno virgole ed esprimiti meglio allora.


Che pena.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,vedo che già sono in atto bei litigi.:rotfl:


Quali?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza(che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è la malafede. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita.
> E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
> I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre.
> Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.


grazie dell'intervento sbriscio


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no c'entra, secondo me. Se tu hai trasmesso dei valori, significa che dopo aver detto delle cose... le hai dimostrate. Hai creato quindi un modello. Giustamente, i figli vedono il nostro modello... poi vedono altri modelli e scelgono. Ma se il nostro li ha convinti perchè abbiamo dimostrato che è un modello possibile, vero, applicabile... difficilmente se ne scosteranno molto.



E' vero!! è tutto vero, ed è per questo che con naturalezza io e mia moglie ci rapportiamo nella maniera più naturale senza tralasciare l'importanza di abbracci baci che vengono in parte presi a sfottò da mio figlio il grande come l'apertura dello sportello della macchina e cretinagini del genere, che per me non lo sono. Come le frasi di mia moglie che mi fa complimenti  e lo fa spontaneamente perchè ci si deve esternare.. e via discorrendo.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,vedo che già sono in atto bei litigi.:rotfl:


Buongiorno Oscu..questi li invidio...perche'stiamo per fare la fine di Cipro(non ci dormo la notte...)e loro stanno qua'a battibeccare...beati loro davvero


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'atmosfera può essere pesante e non buona per i figli anche se i problemi sono altri...in ogni caso dei buoni genitori anzi noemali genitori cercano di non far pesare la cosa ai figli..o comunque di contenere i danni.nella vita possiamo sbagliare tutti, nella vita può accadere di tutto purtroppo.



Purtroppo lo lascerei  ai ragazzi, agli adulti cercherei di spiegargli che sono appunto adulti e non più ragazzi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Oscu..questi li invidio...*perche'stiamo per fare la fine di Cipro*(non ci dormo la notte...)e loro stanno qua'a battibeccare...beati loro davvero


Metti i soldi sotto il materasso. Ricordati però quale materasso.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è davvero possibile tradire senza anteporlo ai figli?


in genere credo lo si faccia tra una pausa e l'altra di lavoro o quando comunque sei gia fuori....credo..non l'ho mai fatto quindi non posso dire....però è capitato che abbia lasciato mia figlia da mia madre per potermi permettere in santa pace di fare delle compere per me, perché con lei è impossibile..oppure per prendere un aperitivo con un'amica e distrarmi un po' da sola. è grave?perchè in quel caso credo di aver anteposto il mio benessere se pur per qualche ora a mia figlia.sono confusa...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,vedo che già sono in atto bei litigi.:rotfl:



 tu sei una merdaccia!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie dell'intervento sbriscio


Che è una cazzata. A partire dall'autorevolezza che sarebbe morale (intesa come "morale" del genitore) a quasi tutto il resto dopo. Ma d'altra parte viene da una che ha scritto che ogni volta che ha a che fare con i figli si fa l'esame di coscienza, pensa tu quanto cazzo può contare come intervento. Io dico che le madri di famiglia, liberal-democratiche, fanno più danni della gramigna. Ma perchè lo dico a te? Boh. Mi piaci, Minni.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Oscu..questi li invidio...perche'stiamo per fare la fine di Cipro(non ci dormo la notte...)e loro stanno qua'a battibeccare...beati loro davvero


E vota Perluscone tu, bravo COGLIONE.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo lascerei  ai ragazzi, agli adulti cercherei di spiegargli che sono appunto adulti e non più ragazzi.


non ho capito..(davvero)


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che pena.


capellò tvb assai assai. se non ci fossi tu bisognerebbe inventarti. Rileggiti, sei soltanto un coglione che entra nei 3D senza mai dare ne dire nulla. A parte quando si parla di sesso eh! la baci due volte lecchi due volte e infili due volte moglie amanti e cassiere..... 

Sei soltanto un personaggio che giudica senza mai dire una cosa sensata. E se la dici è perchè viene capita male


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in genere credo lo si faccia tra una pausa e l'altra di lavoro o quando comunque sei gia fuori....credo..non l'ho mai fatto quindi non posso dire....però è capitato che abbia lasciato mia figlia da mia madre per potermi permettere in santa pace di fare delle compere per me, perché con lei è impossibile..oppure per prendere un aperitivo con un'amica e distrarmi un po' da sola. è grave?perchè in quel caso credo di aver anteposto il mio benessere se pur per qualche ora a mia figlia.sono confusa...


Infatti sei tu (o un altro non ricordo) a dire che vale per qualsiasi cosa. Io ho fatto l'esempio del lavoro. Si può anche dire a un figlio (se ha la capacità di capire) "Vado a fare spese. Non ti porto perché ti annoi e poi ci metto più tempo." Non è lo stesso dirlo e non farlo. Non si può cetro dire "Mi vedo con l'amante" ed è come per il coniuge, finché non lo sa, sentirà magari la mancanza ma si abitua, ma quando lo sa è tutto diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una cazzata. A partire dall'autorevolezza che sarebbe morale (intesa come "morale" del genitore) a quasi tutto il resto dopo. Ma d'altra parte viene da una che ha scritto che ogni volta che ha a che fare con i figli si fa l'esame di coscienza, pensa tu quanto cazzo può contare come intervento. Io dico che le madri di famiglia, liberal-democratiche, fanno più danni della gramigna. Ma perchè lo dico a te? Boh. Mi piaci, Minni.



Monarchia! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sei tu (o un altro non ricordo) a dire che vale per qualsiasi cosa. Io ho fatto l'esempio del lavoro. Si può anche dire a un figlio (se ha la capacità di capire) "Vado a fare spese. Non ti porto perché ti annoi e poi ci metto più tempo." Non è lo stesso dirlo e non farlo. Non si può cetro dire "Mi vedo con l'amante" ed è come per il coniuge, finché non lo sa, sentirà magari la mancanza ma si abitua, ma quando lo sa è tutto diverso.



:up: quello che hai scritto è di importanza fondamentale. Brava brunetta!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lo trovo fatale, veramente fatale ... far credere una cosa invece se ne fa un'altra.
> proprio perché, i segnali vengono trasmessi ... con tutto il corpo, ed è importante
> ...


Quoto. Negare l'evidenza (e le emozioni per i bambini sono evidentissime) fa solo danni. Più che la situazione spiacevole quello che credo per loro sia terrificante e' non avere codici per interpretarla.
Se si sta discutendo, va detto.
Guarda siamo arrabbiati.
Ci vogliamo bene lo stesso, ma su questa cosa adesso stiamo litigando.




Annuccia ha detto:


> credo...riflettendo(non ho letto le altre risposte perché sno troppe)che se io tradisco sono sleale si ma nei confronti di mio marito...non di mia figlia...come dici tu io rimango la setssa madre, perché è chiaro che antepongo lei a tutto...amanti inclusi(ammesso che ci siano)il tradimento riguarda la coppia non i genitori.se sbarello, sbarello come moglie non come madre. credo...per quanto riguarda  valori...mia figlio vedendomi sbagliare può anche imparare non per forza deve ripetere...nessun traditore credo dica al figlio che sia giusto tradire qualora il figlio venga a sapere...


La vedo anche io così.
Tradimento del coniuge non è tradimento dei figli.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica ad aver avuto un'infanzia un po' così. Se ragionassimo solo e solamente sulla base di quello che è capitato a noi finiremmo come Daniele. Io penso che l'autorità nei confronti dei figli si perde nel momento in cui tradiamo la LORO fiducia. Nel momento i cui dovremmo esserci poer loro e non ci siamo. Le coppie che si ammazzano di botte davanti ai figli, che litigano e che magari riversano il loro livore, anche non volendo, su di loro. Che gli fanno mancare l'affetto, che sono distanti, fredde. In quei casi magari manca l'autorevolezza ma non l'autorità, che fino ad un certo punto potrebbe ancora esserci. Ed è un discorso. Ma "autorità morale" perchè magari non si è candidi come la neve è una tale puttanata che mi stupisco di come, in effetti, ci si possa anche ragionare su. Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario e sto forum mi stupisce sempre.


Sono d'accordo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è davvero possibile tradire senza anteporlo ai figli?


E' possibile fare qualunque cosa per se stessi senza anteporla ai figli?
O meglio: ogni cosa fatta per se stessi allora e' visibile da loro come un anteporre altro a loro?
Per come la vedo io, dopo che ho soddisfatto tutti i tuoi bisogni (affettivi soprattutto) dopo che mi sono preoccupata che il tempo che ti sottraggo per fare qualcosa sia per te un tempo di qualità (non ti parcheggio alla cazzo di cane ma ti affido a qualcuno che ami e che ti arricchisce)... Fatto questo, il tempo per me non è un anteporre qualcosa a te. Altrimenti qualunque genitore non dovrebbe fare o essere altro che un genitore. Sempre e per sempre. Mi pare patologia pura.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sei tu (o un altro non ricordo) a dire che vale per qualsiasi cosa. Io ho fatto l'esempio del lavoro. Si può anche ire a un figlio (se ha la capacità di capire) "Vado a fare spese. Non ti porto perché ti annoi e poi ci metto più tempo." Non è lo stesso dirlo e non farlo. Non si può cero dire "Mi vedo con l'amante" ed è come per il coniuge, finché non lo sa, sentirà magari la mancanza ma si abitua, ma quando lo sa è tutto diverso.


ma chi lo farebbe?...beh io non tradisco ok?..ipotizziamo però che lo voglia fare...mi devo organizzare no? ipotizziamo che organizzo per tale ora e tale giorno, se quel giorno ia figlia mi chiede di fare una cosa con lei è chiaro che non invento palle e vado dall'amante...è una cosa vile...ma lo stesso dicasi se devo fare altro ...io si, lascio mia figlia dalla nonna per fare delle cose per me e riposare la mente(no amante) ma perché mia figlia è contenta di stare dalla nonna ma se quel giorno lei vuole fare qualcosa in particolare rimando....l'esempio che hai fatto sulla partita di calcio è estremo...spero siano pochi a farlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metti i soldi sotto il materasso. *Ricordati però quale materasso*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tradisci vuol dire che non stai bene con tuo marito, che quindi il tuo rapporto con lui non può dare quegli esempi fatti di reale coinvolgimento ed esternazioni naturali, *togliendo qualcosa quindi ai figli*. Ho accorciato quello che poteva essere un lungo discorso, ma che alla fine credo sia chiaro.



Sto leggendo con interesse questo 3D, sono d'accordo con tutti e nessuno, cioè mi piacciono spezzoni scritti da più persone ma nell'interezza non mi riconosco in un nessuno dei pensieri esposti. Un pò lungo e non ho ancora finito di leggere, proverò magari a speigarmi meglio dopo. MA ogni tanto mi pare che serpeggi nel forum questo concetto, cioè che i figli abbiano diritto all'amore imperituro reciproco dei genitori (l'amore dell'uno verso l'altro genitore). Ma perché lo pensate? Io non credo proprio che i figli abbiano questo diritto, proprio per niente. Hanno diritto di essere amati da entrambi, questo sì. Ma non hanno diritto alla *famigghia*. Tantomeno hanno diritto di avere due genitori che si guardano con i cuoricini negli occhi. Nessuno toglie niente ai bimbi non amando l'altro loro genitore. Anzi, io insegnerei loro che è solo culo, una fortuna pazzesca, se rimangono insieme. Non so che ambiente frequentate, che amici avete, ma nella mia cerchia, più di 10 anni le coppie raramente reggono. Conosco 2, 3 "matrimoni" longevi. Gli altri no. E non solo nella mia generazione, ma anche in quella di mia madre...


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [...] ma lo stesso dicasi se devo fare altro ...io si, lascio mia figlia dalla nonna per fare delle cose per me e riposare la mente(no amante) ma perché mia figlia è contenta di stare dalla nonna ma se quel giorno lei vuole fare qualcosa in particolare rimando [...]


in quell'esempio il padre sarebbe stato meno pessimo se al posto dell'amante bionda ci fosse stato l'amico camionista compagno di bowling ?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è davvero possibile tradire senza anteporlo ai figli?


Scherzi, vè? Perchè sta perla me l'ero persa.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi lo farebbe?...beh io non tradisco ok?..ipotizziamo però che lo voglia fare...mi devo organizzare no? ipotizziamo che organizzo per tale ora e tale giorno, se quel giorno ia figlia mi chiede di fare una cosa con lei è chiaro che non invento palle e vado dall'amante...è una cosa vile...ma lo stesso dicasi se devo fare altro ...io si, lascio mia figlia dalla nonna per fare delle cose per me e riposare la mente(no amante) ma perché mia figlia è contenta di stare dalla nonna ma se quel giorno lei vuole fare qualcosa in particolare rimando....l'esempio che hai fatto sulla partita di calcio è estremo...spero siano pochi a farlo...



Brunetta ha anche scritto " quando lo sa è tutto diverso"


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Quoto. Negare l'evidenza (e le emozioni per i bambini sono evidentissime) fa solo danni. Più che la situazione spiacevole quello che credo per loro sia terrificante e' non avere codici per interpretarla.
> Se si sta discutendo, va detto.
> Guarda siamo arrabbiati.
> Ci vogliamo bene lo stesso, ma su questa cosa adesso stiamo litigando.
> ...


  si ma chi ti obbliga a stare con un compagno che non ti appaga abbastanza da aver bisogno di cercare altrove?una cosa fatta per me stessa è andare ad una mostra, a teatro  al cinema .


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza(che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è la malafede. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita.
> E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
> I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre.
> Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.



quoto e approvo, ma con il distinguo che non è morale di suo, è etico di suo. Se è morale non mi sta bene per niente.


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *si ma chi ti obbliga a stare con un compagno che non ti appaga abbastanza da aver bisogno di cercare altrove?*una cosa fatta per me stessa è andare ad una mostra, a teatro  al cinema .



:sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una cazzata. A partire dall'autorevolezza che sarebbe morale (intesa come "morale" del genitore) a quasi tutto il resto dopo. Ma d'altra parte viene da una che ha scritto che ogni volta che ha a che fare con i figli si fa l'esame di coscienza, pensa tu quanto cazzo può contare come intervento. Io dico che le madri di famiglia, liberal-democratiche, fanno più danni della gramigna. Ma perchè lo dico a te? Boh. Mi piaci, Minni.


per il rosso: prima di interpretare sarebbe opportuno comprendere, cosa che non ti è punto congeniale. Per il blu ... non credo proprio di averlo mai scritto. Per il verde, a leggere questa cosa credo che i miei figli si scompiscerebbero dalle risate. Insomma, non è un post dei migliori.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sto leggendo con interesse questo 3D, sono d'accordo con tutti e nessuno, cioè mi piacciono spezzoni scritti da più persone ma nell'interezza non mi riconosco in un nessuno dei pensieri esposti. Un pò lungo e non ho ancora finito di leggere, proverò magari a speigarmi meglio dopo. MA ogni tanto mi pare che serpeggi nel forum questo concetto, cioè che i figli abbiano diritto all'amore imperituro reciproco dei genitori (l'amore dell'uno verso l'altro genitore). Ma perché lo pensate? Io non credo proprio che i figli abbiano questo diritto, proprio per niente. Hanno diritto di essere amati da entrambi, questo sì. Ma non hanno diritto alla *famigghia*. Tantomeno hanno diritto di avere due genitori che si guardano con i cuoricini negli occhi. Nessuno toglie niente ai bimbi non amando l'altro loro genitore. Anzi, io insegnerei loro che è solo culo, una fortuna pazzesca, se rimangono insieme. Non so che ambiente frequentate, che amici avete, ma nella mia cerchia, più di 10 anni le coppie raramente reggono. Conosco 2, 3 "matrimoni" longevi. Gli altri no. E non solo nella mia generazione, ma anche in quella di mia madre...


:up: Non fa una piega quello che hai scritto, ma forse hai scordato qualcosa, se nella famigghia( :rotfl::rotfl la famigghia non ci deve essere, i figli devono essere quelli ai quali si deve parlare e mai mentire, tradendo hai già mentito a priori, con tutte le conseguenze di questo.

Mentre invece se poniamo il caso di trovare due genitori che vogliono separarsi, puoi spiegare ai figli con parole vere i vari concetti che tu esponi e non bugie su bugie continuate sulla bugia. 

Se sbaglio qualcosa oppure capito male ....


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sto leggendo con interesse questo 3D, sono d'accordo con tutti e nessuno, cioè mi piacciono spezzoni scritti da più persone ma nell'interezza non mi riconosco in un nessuno dei pensieri esposti. Un pò lungo e non ho ancora finito di leggere, proverò magari a speigarmi meglio dopo. MA ogni tanto mi pare che serpeggi nel forum questo concetto, *cioè che i figli abbiano diritto all'amore imperituro reciproco dei genitori* (l'amore dell'uno verso l'altro genitore). Ma perché lo pensate? Io non credo proprio che i figli abbiano questo diritto, proprio per niente. Hanno diritto di essere amati da entrambi, questo sì. Ma non hanno diritto alla *famigghia*. Tantomeno hanno diritto di avere due genitori che si guardano con i cuoricini negli occhi. Nessuno toglie niente ai bimbi non amando l'altro loro genitore. Anzi, io insegnerei loro che è solo culo, una fortuna pazzesca, se rimangono insieme. Non so che ambiente frequentate, che amici avete, ma nella mia cerchia, più di 10 anni le coppie raramente reggono. Conosco 2, 3 "matrimoni" longevi. Gli altri no. E non solo nella mia generazione, ma anche in quella di mia madre...


nessuno lo ha detto mi pare.
i figli hanno diritto all'amore di entrambi nei loro confronti e del rispetto reciproco l'uno dell'altro


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il rosso: prima di interpretare sarebbe opportuno comprendere, cosa che non ti è punto congeniale. *Per il blu ... non credo proprio di averlo mai scritto*. Per il verde, a leggere questa cosa credo che i miei figli si scompiscerebbero dalle risate. Insomma, non è un post dei migliori.


Tu hai scritto che ti metti in discussione tutte le volte che ti confronti con tua figlia (o i tuoi figli, mò non ricordo). Papale papale. Per il resto tale e quale il post che hai quotato. Tant'è. Ciao.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> in quell'esempio il padre sarebbe stato meno pessimo se al posto dell'amante bionda ci fosse stato l'amico camionista compagno di bowling ?


non lo so...certo se tuo figlio ha piacere che tu lo accompagni rimandi che sia la bionda che sia l'amico...che poi ci potrebbero anche essere delle cose che magari non puoi rimandare come una partita di bowling..come la mettiamo?che poi scusate..è sbagliato lo so, è sbagliatissimo e ve lo dice una che il peso delle corna lo ha portato...ma mica si deve necessariamente togliere qualcosa...mica sanno e devono saperlo..io a mia figlia non farei mai sapere se il padre faceva delle cose quando non c'era..ma mai e poi mai...perché è comunque un bravo padre che tornava sempre alla stessa ora e non ha mai tolto nulla a lei, a me si..ma a lei mai...quindi?...io non generalizzerei...e allora se due persone si separano perché cambiano patner...che accade? il finimondo...?i figli crescono male?...ma magari tutto fosse come vogliamo, magari fosse possibile innamorarsi e non lasciarsi mai e non cornificarsi mai...magari..ma non è così..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scherzi, vè? Perchè sta perla me l'ero persa.



Leggendo i traditi qua dentro hai già la risposta, ma sicuramente non capirai nemmeno questo messaggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto e approvo, ma con il distinguo che non è morale di suo, è etico di suo. Se è morale non mi sta bene per niente.


l'etica non ha necessità di canoni morali per svilupparsi?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:


diventando madre chissà, forse avresti cambiato idea sul rapportarti contemporaneamente con due uomini.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in genere credo lo si faccia tra una pausa e l'altra di lavoro o quando comunque sei gia fuori....credo..non l'ho mai fatto quindi non posso dire....però è capitato che abbia lasciato mia figlia da mia madre per potermi permettere in santa pace di fare delle compere per me, perché con lei è impossibile..oppure per prendere un aperitivo con un'amica e distrarmi un po' da sola. è grave?perchè in quel caso credo di aver anteposto il mio benessere se pur per qualche ora a mia figlia.sono confusa...


quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventando madre chissà, forse avresti cambiato idea sul rapportarti contemporaneamente con due uomini.


Madre di famiglia D.O.P.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che ti metti in discussione tutte le volte che ti confronti con tua figlia (o i tuoi figli, mò non ricordo). Papale papale. Per il resto tale e quale il post che hai quotato. Tant'è. Ciao.


Mettersi in discussione e farsi un'esame di coscienza A CASA MIA sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [...]ma mica si deve necessariamente togliere qualcosa...mica sanno e devono saperlo..io a mia figlia non farei mai sapere se il padre faceva delle cose quando non c'era..ma mai e poi mai...perché è comunque un bravo padre che tornava sempre alla stessa ora e non ha mai tolto nulla a lei, a me si..ma a lei mai...quindi?[...]


la penso come te


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:


Altro flame atto soltanto ad innescare polemica. Eventualmente rispondi e dai delle motivazioni, in questa maniera non ha senso, a meno che Minerva non ti stia sulle palle e vuoi irritarla. Tipo come io faccio con Gioacchino.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

ma cosa c'entra l'aperitivo con un'amica...ma stiamo veramente scherzando?
ora non facciamola diventare una burla perché altrimenti diventiamo surreali.
tutti ci prendiamo i nostri legittimi spazi, non è che siamo qui a fare i genitori le vittime dei nosti figli eddai.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mettersi in discussione e farsi un'esame di coscienza A CASA MIA sono due cose diverse.


A casa tua, forse.


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventando madre chissà, forse avresti cambiato idea sul rapportarti contemporaneamente con due uomini.


ne avrei avuti quattro in contemporanea probabilmente.

Buon sangue, tebano, non mente.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Altro flame *atto* soltanto ad innescare polemica. Eventualmente rispondi e dai delle motivazioni, in questa maniera non ha senso, a meno che Minerva non ti stia sulle palle e vuoi irritarla. Tipo come io faccio con Gioacchino.:carneval:


Sto atto m'ammazza tutte le volte che lo leggo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ne avrei avuti quattro in contemporanea probabilmente.
> 
> Buon sangue, tebano, non mente.


chissà


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:


quoto anche io, mi manca l'aria anche da qui


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'aperitivo con un'amica...ma stiamo veramente scherzando?
> ora non facciamola diventare una burla perché altrimenti diventiamo surreali.
> tutti ci prendiamo i nostri legittimi spazi, non è che siamo qui a fare i genitori le vittime dei nosti figli eddai.



In questo forum sta diventando impossibile discutere. Ci vuole una santa pazienza a volte.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A casa tua, forse.



Vedo che hai riportato quello che Sbri ha scritto di per se, grazie comunque ribadirlo a volte serve.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'aperitivo con un'amica...ma stiamo veramente scherzando?
> ora non facciamola diventare una burla perché altrimenti diventiamo surreali.
> tutti ci prendiamo i nostri legittimi spazi, non è che siamo qui a fare i genitori le vittime dei nosti figli eddai.


era per rispondere all'esempio altrettanto estremo di brunetta...quale padre o madre direbbe no non ti posso accompagnare a calcetto o da qualche altra parte perché....deve vedersi con l'amante...se lo fai lo fai quando comunque sei libero dagli impegni familiari a prescindere...si parlava di TOGLIERE negare...beh mi sembrava esagerato..o per lo meno non generalizzerei...ci sono famiglie che riescono ad andare avanti ad educare e voler bene i figli anche se hanno commesso degli errori.


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventando madre chissà, forse avresti cambiato idea sul rapportarti contemporaneamente con due uomini.


Credo siano molte di più le donne con figli ad avere amanti, rispetto a quelle fidanzate o conviventi senza prole.
E credo che il motivo sia che è molto più facile fare una scelta sullo slancio emozionale del momento e mettere fine a un rapporto quando non si ha una famiglia. Perchè le conseguenze del gesto, ricadrebbero solamente sui due adulti


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non lo so...certo se tuo figlio ha piacere che tu lo accompagni rimandi che sia la bionda che sia l'amico...che poi ci potrebbero anche essere delle cose che magari non puoi rimandare come una partita di bowling..come la mettiamo?che poi scusate..è sbagliato lo so, è sbagliatissimo e ve lo dice una che il peso delle corna lo ha portato...ma mica si deve necessariamente togliere qualcosa...*mica sanno e devono saperlo*..io a mia figlia non farei mai sapere se il padre faceva delle cose quando non c'era..ma mai e poi mai...perché è comunque un bravo padre che tornava sempre alla stessa ora e non ha mai tolto nulla a lei, a me si..ma a lei mai...quindi?...io non generalizzerei...e allora se due persone si separano perché cambiano patner...che accade? il finimondo...?i figli crescono male?...ma magari tutto fosse come vogliamo, magari fosse possibile innamorarsi e non lasciarsi mai e non cornificarsi mai...magari..ma non è così..


ma infatti non è il tradimento in sè a togliere o cambiare qualcosa. E' il circo che, in determinate circostanze, può seguire o contornare. Se non sanno, poi... Io parlavo esclusivamente dei tradimenti dei quali i figli sono venuti a conoscenza. Gli altri sono un problema di coscienza personale e solo verso il coniuge, secondo me.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si ma chi ti obbliga a stare con un compagno che non ti appaga abbastanza da aver bisogno di cercare altrove?una cosa fatta per me stessa è andare ad una mostra, a teatro  al cinema .


Oddio, roba da dare testate nel muro.
È assurdo, assurdo.
Stando ai vostri ragionamenti uno che si ritaglia del tempo invece di passarlo tutto e sempre con i figli guai al mondo, li tradisce.
Uno che invece se ne stasbatte del loro bisogno di avere entrambi i genitori insieme e' legittimato.
Ma poi l'assunto di base che se tradisci e' perché il tuo compagno non ti appaga e' una grande stronzata.
Puoi anche tradire perché vuoi stare con quella persona. Anche con quella persona. Anche se con il coniuge stai bene. Sei appagato all'interno di quella relazione, ma tieni anche a un'altra.
Se hai dieci amiche e' perché l'amicizia con ognuna di loro non ti appaga?
O il punto e' che l'amore deve essere esclusivo? Ma questa e' una stronzata.
Manco l'amore per i figli e' esclusivo (come sa chiunque abbia più di un figlio)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedo che hai riportato quello che Sbri ha scritto di per se, grazie comunque ribadirlo a volte serve.


Non dire atto se non ce l'hai nel sacco.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto atto m'ammazza tutte le volte che lo leggo.



Vero lo scrivo enne volte a volte, ma è atto soltanto a specificare come anche no. Enne enne enne,Ou ma anchesi ancheno epperò.etc etc :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno lo ha detto mi pare.
> i figli hanno diritto all'amore di entrambi nei loro confronti e del rispetto reciproco l'uno dell'altro


mah, dicevo che serpeggia di tanto in tanto un pò ovunque qui. Anche tu hai "dubitato" dei motivi di AnnaKarenina nel volere figli in presenza di una situazione che TU percepisci precaria (cosa che peraltro, anche fosse e non mi pare, sembra una massima colpa nelle tue parole). Insomma.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dire atto se non ce l'hai nel sacco.


 La rima baciata où! bella! Quante enne volte potrò ancora scriverlo?


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto atto m'ammazza tutte le volte che lo leggo.



è mio..


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> era per rispondere all'esempio altrettanto estremo di brunetta...quale padre o madre direbbe no non ti posso accompagnare a calcetto o da qualche altra parte perché....deve vedersi con l'amante...se lo fai lo fai quando comunque sei libero dagli impegni familiari a prescindere...si parlava di TOGLIERE negare...beh mi sembrava esagerato..o per lo meno non generalizzerei...ci sono famiglie che riescono ad andare avanti ad educare e voler bene i figli anche se hanno commesso degli errori.


Credo che il punto del post di Brunetta fosse che il figlio l'aveva visto, con la bionda. Quindi il figlio si è sentito ingannato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non lo so...certo se tuo figlio ha piacere che tu lo accompagni rimandi che sia la bionda che sia l'amico...che poi ci potrebbero anche essere delle cose che magari non puoi rimandare come una partita di bowling..come la mettiamo?che poi scusate..è sbagliato lo so, è sbagliatissimo e ve lo dice una che il peso delle corna lo ha portato...ma *mica si deve necessariamente togliere qualcosa...mica sanno e devono saperlo*..io a mia figlia non farei mai sapere se il padre faceva delle cose quando non c'era..ma mai e poi mai...perché è comunque un bravo padre che tornava sempre alla stessa ora e non ha mai tolto nulla a lei, a me si..ma a lei mai...quindi?...io non generalizzerei...e allora se due persone si separano perché cambiano patner...che accade? il finimondo...?i figli crescono male?...ma magari tutto fosse come vogliamo, magari fosse possibile innamorarsi e non lasciarsi mai e non cornificarsi mai...magari..ma non è così..


mi paccino molto i posts di Annuccia e quelli free di Free :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti non è il tradimento in sè a togliere o cambiare qualcosa. E' il circo che, in determinate circostanze, può seguire o contornare. Se non sanno, poi... Io parlavo esclusivamente dei tradimenti dei quali i figli sono venuti a conoscenza. Gli altri sono un problema di coscienza personale e solo verso il coniuge, secondo me.



No a parere mio se io bacio mia moglie e la corteggio e sono galante con lei e viceversa do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunetta ha anche scritto " quando lo sa è tutto diverso"


ma dovrebbero non saperlo mai. Non sono caz* loro, nemmeno per un pò.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti non è il tradimento in sè a togliere o cambiare qualcosa. E' il circo che, in determinate circostanze, può seguire o contornare. Se non sanno, poi... Io parlavo esclusivamente dei tradimenti dei quali i figli sono venuti a conoscenza. *Gli altri sono un problema di coscienza personale e solo verso il coniuge*, secondo me.


sei più brava di me.ma scusate si parlava di doppia vita della madre e del padre giusto???si parlava se si poteva essere dei buoni genitori giusto???se vengono a saperlo è un casino lo so..ma anche se...dico ipotizziamolo...odierebbero la madre o il padre, inizialmente forse, ma poi dove sta scritto che i valori personali del figlio cambierebbero direzione????e ripeto quel che ho scritto in un altro interventonessuna madre o padre che tradisce, una volta scoperto/a dal figlio direbbe tradire è giusto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Oddio, roba da dare testate nel muro.
> È assurdo, assurdo.
> Stando ai vostri ragionamenti uno che si ritaglia del tempo invece di passarlo tutto e sempre con i figli guai al mondo, li tradisce.
> Uno che invece se ne stasbatte del loro bisogno di avere entrambi i genitori insieme e' legittimato.
> ...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Quoto. Negare l'evidenza (e le emozioni per i bambini sono evidentissime) fa solo danni. Più che la situazione spiacevole quello che credo per loro sia terrificante e' non avere codici per interpretarla.
> Se si sta discutendo, va detto.
> Guarda siamo arrabbiati.
> Ci vogliamo bene lo stesso, ma su questa cosa adesso stiamo litigando.
> ...


quoto (oggi va così, parlate voi per me )


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No a parere mio se io bacio mia moglie e la corteggio e sono galante con lei e viceversa do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli.


perchè? quelli che tradiscono mica hanno tutti il marchio di caino sulle fronte... anzi. A casa possono baciare ed essere pieni di attenzioni come te.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'aperitivo con un'amica...ma stiamo veramente scherzando?
> ora non facciamola diventare una burla perché altrimenti diventiamo surreali.
> tutti ci prendiamo i nostri legittimi spazi, non è che siamo qui a fare i genitori le vittime dei nosti figli eddai.


mentirgli per andare all'aperitivo con l'amica secondo me non ha un valore meno grave dell'esempio di brunella
in entrambe le situazioni ha anteposto il suo sollazzo alla partita di calcio che x il bambino era importante, io mi preoccuperei di questo punto


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dovrebbero non saperlo mai. Non sono caz* loro, nemmeno per un pò.



Che la vita di un genitore per certi versi non interessa i figli è vero, per certi versi però, perchè nel momento in cui ti sei preso degli impegni dovresti portarli fino in fondo, e se certe convinzioni con il tempo cambiano, essere capaci di esternarli senza nascondersi.In questo senso i figli possono soltanto accettare i cambiamenti dei loro genitori e prendere atto del loro essere soltanto delle persone, ma almeno che non ti mentono e che hanno la capacità di essere se stessi davanti a tutti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Non fa una piega quello che hai scritto, ma forse hai scordato qualcosa, se nella famigghia( :rotfl::rotfl la famigghia non ci deve essere, i figli devono essere quelli ai quali si deve parlare e mai mentire, tradendo hai già mentito a priori, con tutte le conseguenze di questo.
> 
> Mentre invece se poniamo il caso di trovare due genitori che vogliono separarsi, puoi spiegare ai figli con parole vere i vari concetti che tu esponi e non bugie su bugie continuate sulla bugia.
> 
> Se sbaglio qualcosa oppure capito male ....


sì, ma non sono affari loro. Non è che bisogna squadernare il rapporto genitoriale come se si fosse di fronte alla corte marziale, eh. Non sono affari loro.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? quelli che tradiscono mica hanno tutti il marchio di caino sulle fronte... anzi. A casa possono baciare ed essere pieni di attenzioni come te.


quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? quelli che tradiscono mica hanno tutti il marchio di caino sulle fronte... anzi. A casa possono baciare ed essere pieni di attenzioni come te.


Non dico di no, sono soltanto propenso a pensare che la coppia in questi casi tanto d'accordo non vada, quindi certi atteggiamenti vengono persi nel corso della loro storia. 

Mah sbri io ricordo quando stavo male con mia moglie, non avevo tradito eh! ma il comportamento era alquanto diverso da entrambe le parti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza(che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è la malafede. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita.
> E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
> I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre.
> Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.


Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?

Secondo me, per non perdere autorevolezza, bisogna mantenere certe distanze e non fare gli amiconi dei figli.

Cioè sono dell'idea che se tu li educhi con lealtà essi possono sempre aproffittarne.
Laonde per cui, secondo me, se vuoi avere autorevolezza e autorità non devi mai perdere di vista chi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico.

Ho capito ste cose ben presto, perchè quando mia figlia voleva di tutto e di più, tutto era necessario e tutto le serviva.

Penso che l'autorità morale di un genitore si basi soprattutto sul suo potere economico.
Che non vegna a farmi i conti in tasca una che vive del sudore della mia fronte.
Può sempre scegliere di diventare una persona diversa da me, MA, NON a mie spese.

Se io giudicavo mio padre sulla sua arretratezza culturale
lUi rispondeva...

" Artista magna un piatto de note, che mi so stufo de battere el ferro par manteniere ti."

fine del discorso morale.

Se io avessi detto a mio padre...mi vergogno di te perchè tradisci la mamma...
Lui avrebbe risposto...impicciati dei cassi tuoi, che non sono cose che ti riguardano minimamente.

Del resto sta scritto Onora il padre e la madre, e non che i padri e le madri debbano essere secondo le esigenze dei figli.

Esempio mia figlia vuole fare la monaca buddista? Ok...
Basta che non inizi a rompermi le balle sul mio essere non buddista.

Tanto per capirci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei più brava di me.ma scusate si parlava di doppia vita della madre e del padre giusto???si parlava se si poteva essere dei buoni genitori giusto???se vengono a saperlo è un casino lo so..ma anche se...dico ipotizziamolo...odierebbero la madre o il padre, inizialmente forse, ma poi dove sta scritto che i valori personali del figlio cambierebbero direzione????e ripeto quel che ho scritto in un altro interventonessuna madre o padre che tradisce, una volta scoperto/a dal figlio direbbe tradire è giusto.


Lo credevo anche io, una volta. Beata gioventù Qui si spazia dalla tua posizione a quella di spiegare che tradire non è nulla perchè la fedeltà non esiste al fatto di poter obbiettare che non sono ca* loro.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma non sono affari loro. Non è che bisogna squadernare il rapporto genitoriale come se si fosse di fronte alla corte marziale, eh. Non sono affari loro.



Ti ho già scritto che il tuo discorso non fa una piega o sbaglio?

Poi se vogliamo adottare la matematica anche nei rapporti.... cioè due + due fa quattro e basta. 

Ok non sono affari loro, ma scrivendo questo ci fermiamo ad un punto che è soltanto falsato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'etica non ha necessità di canoni morali per svilupparsi?


mah, veramente è il contrario. E' la morale, che è contingente, temporale e sociale (nella fattispecie, qui e ora, cattolica e in buona parte maschile) che ha bisogno dei canoni etici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mettersi in discussione e farsi un'esame di coscienza A CASA MIA sono due cose diverse.


qui sono d'accordo, molto. Poi, non credo che ci si metta in discussione anche per insegnare a fare il fiocco alla scarpe, mi pare chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
> Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
> Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?
> 
> ...


ma che dici. Quindi se non hai potere economico perchè non hai i mezzi per poter dare ai tuoi figli quello che serve, non hai autorità? O intendi dire che li puoi ricattare? Ti ci voglio proprio vedere a negare a tua figlia la possibilità di realizzare un suo sogno perchè tu non lo condividi e poi esercitare autorità...


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [...]do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli[...]




scusa ma questa e' una stronzata


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Così*

Vorrei capire solo una cosa:la vita privata dei genitori non sono cazzi dei figli,ditemi allora cosa dovrebero sapere i figli dei genitori.Solo la professione?o cos'altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non dico di no, sono soltanto propenso a pensare che la coppia in questi casi tanto d'accordo non vada, quindi certi atteggiamenti vengono persi nel corso della loro storia.
> 
> Mah sbri io ricordo quando stavo male con mia moglie, non avevo tradito eh! ma il comportamento era alquanto diverso da entrambe le parti.


perchè eravate in crisi. Mica tutti quelli che tradiscono si sentono in crisi e viceversa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto atto m'ammazza tutte le volte che lo leggo.


eh, _atto_ e _si evince_. Scusa, Ultimo, ma li usi davvero davvero davvero troppo e un pochino a caso


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusa ma questa e' una stronzata



Posso darti un consiglio? così per cercare di spiegarti qualcosa che dovrebbe essere la base di un dialogo, scrivere quello che tu hai scritto a me è soltanto offensivo, scriverlo nella stessa maniera per poi esporre il perchè risulta costruttivo, Mi dici ora quale è la stronzata più grossa scritta?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No a parere mio se io bacio mia moglie e la corteggio e sono galante con lei e viceversa do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli.





Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusa ma questa e' una stronzata


Il compatriota m'ha preceduta.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo credevo anche io, una volta. Beata gioventù Qui si spazia dalla tua posizione a quella di spiegare *che tradire non è nulla perchè la fedeltà non esiste al fatto di poter obbiettare che non sono ca* loro.*


*
*
scusa sbi..io non ho letto tutto..ma io non discutevo se sia giusto tradire, perché è chiaro che giusto non è, parlavo o meglio cercavo di capire perché una mamma che tradisce il marito non è una brava mamma. mi arrendo.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, _atto_ e _si evince_. Scusa, Ultimo, ma li usi davvero davvero davvero troppo e un pochino a caso


mi spiegate se ho capito bene e cioe' che lui e' galante, bacia, corteggia la moglie mentre uno che tradisce non puo' dare lo stesso esempio davanti ai figli ?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè eravate in crisi. Mica tutti quelli che tradiscono si sentono in crisi e viceversa.


Dici che la maggioranza che tradisce sta bene in coppia e con se stesso/a? ok allora hai ragione tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Oddio, roba da dare testate nel muro.
> È assurdo, assurdo.
> Stando ai vostri ragionamenti uno che si ritaglia del tempo invece di passarlo tutto e sempre con i figli guai al mondo, li tradisce.
> Uno che invece se ne stasbatte del loro bisogno di avere entrambi i genitori insieme e' legittimato.
> ...


il punto sembra quello. Intendiamoci, ho amato ed avrei preferito essere amata in modo esclusivo. Ma trasformare questo in assoluto, e pure monolitico quando di mezzo ci sono i figli perché altrimenti togli loro qualcosa di fondamentale... boh, io mi sentirei non in gabbia, di più.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Il compatriota m'ha preceduta.



Allora adesso le stronzate scritte sono due. Leggiti la risposta che gli scrissi e capirai.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> scusa sbi..io non ho letto tutto..ma io non discutevo se sia giusto tradire, perché è chiaro che giusto non è, parlavo o meglio cercavo di capire perché una mamma che tradisce il marito non è una brava mamma. mi arrendo.


Posso farti una domanda?io non credo che una mamma che tradisce il marito sia una pessima mamma,ma quale esempio può essere?quale messaggio può passare?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
> Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
> Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?
> 
> ...


Penso che l'"autorevolezza" basata sul potere economico sia importante per te, nel rapporto con tua figlia, perchè non le è stato insegnato a rispettarti in altro modo.
Ergo, usi quello che puoi per metterla sulla buona strada.

Io spero che riusciate a collaborare, tu e Astro, per cambiare questo stato di cose.
Andare avanti a "ricatti" è possibile e talvolta necessario, ma può essere anche altro.

Ok, è adolescente e ancora non mi è toccata 'sta malattia


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, veramente è il contrario. E' la morale, che è contingente, temporale e sociale (nella fattispecie, qui e ora, cattolica e in buona parte maschile) che ha bisogno dei canoni etici.


Credo che tu parli di morale sociale, io parlo di quella personale. Non sono una filosofa, quindi: io scelgo per me ciò che è bene e ciò che è male, dando su ciascuna cosa un giudizio... morale, appunto. Questo costituisce la mia etica, nel rapportarmi agli altri. O no? Senza addentrarci nell'etica esistenziale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No a parere mio se io bacio mia moglie e la corteggio e sono galante con lei e viceversa do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli.


scusa, ma potrebbero sembrare invece esempi di appiccicume. Insomma, non è che l'affettività deve sempre essere esibita, pena il fatto che affettività non è.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il punto sembra quello. Intendiamoci, ho amato ed avrei preferito essere amata in modo esclusivo. Ma trasformare questo in assoluto, e pure monolitico quando di mezzo ci sono i figli perché altrimenti togli loro qualcosa di fondamentale... boh, io mi sentirei non in gabbia, di più.


Mica solo te...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, _atto_ e _si evince_. Scusa, Ultimo, ma li usi davvero davvero davvero troppo e un pochino a caso



Direi che ad una persona come potreste farla anche passare no? o volete che mi metta a cercare frasi o parole che soddisfano le vostre menti? 

Eventualmente mi dici AB se "enne" volte è un termine che Gioacchino usa poco?  giochiamo alla par condicio o evitiamo certe battute che mettono in mezzo gioacchino che sai che non mi cala, e nel contesto potrebbe farci arrivare a nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che dici. Quindi se non hai potere economico perchè non hai i mezzi per poter dare ai tuoi figli quello che serve, non hai autorità? O intendi dire che li puoi ricattare? Ti ci voglio proprio vedere a negare a tua figlia la possibilità di realizzare un suo sogno perchè tu non lo condividi e poi esercitare autorità...


Se non hai i mezzi per dare ai figli quello che a loro serve che genitore sei?
Osserva come a certi genitori i servizi sociali tolgono i figli.
E chiediti il perchè.

Non se è giusto o sbagliato, ma chiediti il perchè.

Io non nego a mia figlia la possibilità.
Dato che è il suo sogno.

Lo realizzi con le sue unghiette.
E non a mio scapito.

Mi spiace 
sono stato educato così.
NOn posso educare in maniera diversa
Posso donare solo quello che ho ricevuto.

Altrimenti sarei teorico e non pratico no?

Poi sui figli...
Tua madre forse sa come hai perso la verginità?
Penso di no.

E non penso che saprò mai nulla dei comportamenti sessuali di mia figlia.

Poi mai visto mia madre giudicare mio nonno.
Se ci provava
la vedevi volare come una befana, ma senza scopa.

E si è sempre scagliata contro di lui: padre padrone.

Ma lui le ha sempre detto: fa la parona a casa tua e non mia.
Le ha sempre detto, fa le prediche a tuo marito e ai tuoi figli, ma non a me.
Perchè IO sono tuo padre.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?io non credo che una mamma che tradisce il marito sia una pessima mamma,ma quale esempio può essere?quale messaggio può passare?


se il bambino lo viene a sapere è chiaro che non sarà contento, ma odierà sua madre a vita....?commetterà lo stesso errore perché ha avuto quel modello..? e la madre che farà dirà fatti i cazzi tuoi ,oppure cercherà un dialogo con il figlio per aiutarlo, per aiutarsi insomma...perché madri e padri sbagliano in tanti modi...ripeto stiamo generalizzando.stiamo dando pesa alla cosa perché si parla di tradimento, ma per un momento ipotizziamo che questa mamma invece di tradire si droghi...per debolezza, perché attraversa un brutto periodo, nemmeno drogarsi è giusto..la buttiamo via, diciamo che è una madre pessima...sicuramente avreste avuto più clemenza a riguardo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che la vita di un genitore per certi versi non interessa i figli è vero, per certi versi però, perchè nel momento in cui ti sei preso degli impegni dovresti portarli fino in fondo, e se certe convinzioni con il tempo cambiano, essere capaci di esternarli senza nascondersi.In questo senso i figli possono soltanto accettare i cambiamenti dei loro genitori e prendere atto del loro essere soltanto delle persone, ma almeno che non ti mentono e che hanno la capacità di essere se stessi davanti a tutti.


ma a me sembra che tu parli sempre e comunque (tranne svarioni, sai cosa intendo) di rapporti di massima  e soprattutto _assoluta_ apertura, squadernamento totale. Io non li tollero nemmeno quando sono follemente innamorata, figuriamoci. Non tutti sono uguali, non c'è un meglio e un peggio. A me tutto 'sto sbaciucchiamento e 'ste confessioni continue fanno aumentare il tasso glicemico del sangue


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma potrebbero sembrare invece esempi di appiccicume. Insomma, non è che l'affettività deve sempre essere esibita, pena il fatto che affettività non è.



Si vero, mi stai aprendo nuove visioni. Non appartiene alla mia coppia quello che hai scritto, ma prendo atto di un qualcosa che francamente non mi sfiorava minimamente e che tu adesso mi hai costretto a vedere come opzione nelle altre coppie.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Ok*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
> Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
> Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?
> 
> ...


L'autorità genitoriale si basa sul potere economico....!Mi ero perso questa perla,quindi i genitori auteroveli sono quelli benestanti,quelli non autorevoli sono i meno benestanti.Un genitore autorevole è un genitore che abbia  credibilità e coerenza fra quello che insegna e come agisce!Sono sinceramente imbarazzato a leggere cose simile,senza polemica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> scusa sbi..io non ho letto tutto..ma io non discutevo se sia giusto tradire, perché è chiaro che giusto non è, parlavo o meglio cercavo di capire perché una mamma che tradisce il marito non è una brava mamma. mi arrendo.


ma ti sto dando ragione, il fatto di tradire non preclude di per sè l'essere buoni genitori. Ma non si può neppure escludere che il tradimento, che OVVIAMENTE non doveva riguardare i figli nelle intenzioni, possa anche causare danni a loro.


Se vogliamo nasconderci dietro a fili d'erba... a me va benissimo.
Ma, oltre le teorie, c'è quanto succede. E ne abbiamo lette qui, di ogni tipo.
Ora, ci sono stati tradimenti che sono rimasti un problema per la coppia, e la coppia ha risolto.
Ci sono stati tradimenti che sono rimasti dentro la coppia, e la coppia NON ha risolto... e in questo caso i figli hanno risentito di un problema della coppia... ma il rapporto con i genitori non è stato coinvolto dal tradimento in sè.
Poi ci sono stati tradimenti che, come buchi neri, hanno tirato dentro di tutto. Per COME si sono svolte le cose. Di quelli parlo, io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Se non hai i mezzi per dare ai figli quello che a loro serve che genitore sei?
> *Osserva come a certi genitori i servizi sociali tolgono i figli.
> E chiediti il perchè.
> 
> ...


 uno dei tanti in cassa integrazione


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> se il bambino lo viene a sapere è chiaro che non sarà contento, ma odierà sua madre a vita....?commetterà lo stesso errore perché ha avuto quel modello..? e la madre che farà dirà fatti i cazzi tuoi ,oppure cercherà un dialogo con il figlio per aiutarlo, per aiutarsi insomma...perché madri e padri sbagliano in tanti modi...ripeto stiamo generalizzando.stiamo dando pesa alla cosa perché si parla di tradimento, ma per un momento ipotizziamo che questa mamma invece di tradire si droghi...per debolezza, perché attraversa un brutto periodo, nemmeno drogarsi è giusto..la buttiamo via, diciamo che è una madre pessima...sicuramente avreste avuto più clemenza a riguardo.


Non è questione di odiare una madre,e il messaggio che passa,e vale lo stesso se la mamma fosse drogata, o altro!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma a me sembra che tu parli sempre e comunque (tranne svarioni, sai cosa intendo) di rapporti di massima  e soprattutto _assoluta_ apertura, squadernamento totale.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non li tollero nemmeno quando sono follemente innamorata, figuriamoci. Non tutti sono uguali, non c'è un meglio e un peggio. A me tutto 'sto sbaciucchiamento e 'ste confessioni continue fanno aumentare il tasso glicemico del sangue



A parte quando metto degli esempi reali che mi appartengono credo sia un bene quello scritto in rosso, a  meno che non trattiamo un tema che riguarda un utente che si mette in gioco e dobbiamo cercare di capire cosa c'è dietro questo utente. Come esempio potremmo prendere appunto quello che tu sopra hai scritto, quello rimasto in nero per essere precisi.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti sto dando ragione, il fatto di tradire non preclude di per sè l'essere buoni genitori. Ma non si può neppure escludere che il tradimento, che OVVIAMENTE non doveva riguardare i figli nelle intenzioni, possa anche causare danni a loro.
> 
> 
> Se vogliamo nasconderci dietro a fili d'erba... a me va benissimo.
> ...


quindi convieni con me che non bisogna generalizzare. perché non è tutto bianco o nero.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di odiare una madre,e il messaggio che passa,e vale lo stesso se la mamma fosse drogata, o altro!


quale messaggio...mi drogo io e quindi ti droghi anche tu??allora questa mamma ha sbagliato con il figlio ancor prima di tradire e drogarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quindi convieni con me che non bisogna generalizzare. perché non è tutto bianco o nero.


evidentemente mi sono spiegata male perchè cercavo di dire quello dall'inizio:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno dei tanti in cassa integrazione


Bon pensa a quelli che sono dei perdigiorno avvinazzati al bar.
Visto con i miei occhi lui che dice qualcosa al figlio e lui risponde, ma dai taci valà che sei solo un povero ubriacone.

Ovvio il figlio è astemio no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
> Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
> Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?
> 
> ...


ai due grassetti ho smesso di leggere. Conte, non ce la posso fare. Nemmeno voglio, a dirla tutta.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quale messaggio...mi drogo io e quindi ti droghi anche tu??allora questa mamma ha sbagliato con il figlio ancor prima di tradire e drogarsi.


Beh sai che tante volte i figli assumono pecche dei genitori?
Per esempio tu ti droghi.
Vai al Sert.
Se salta fuori che tu ti droghi, ma tuo padre beve, tidicono che è impossibile disintossicare te se vedi tuo padre bere.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> evidentemente mi sono spiegata male perchè cercavo di dire quello dall'inizio:smile:



Io credo che nessuno abbia scritto che in tutti i tradimenti i figli ne abbiano passato le conseguenze. Ma si è scritto altro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ai due grassetti ho smesso di leggere. Conte, non ce la posso fare. Nemmeno voglio, a dirla tutta.


Io la penso così.
Questo è il mio pensiero.
E so che mia figlia vorrebbe che io fossi un bancomat.
Invece sta capendo che il bancomat non emette banconote se non ci sono soldi sul conto.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso darti un consiglio? così per cercare di spiegarti qualcosa che dovrebbe essere la base di un dialogo, scrivere quello che tu hai scritto a me è soltanto offensivo, scriverlo nella stessa maniera per poi esporre il perchè risulta costruttivo, Mi dici ora quale è la stronzata più grossa scritta?


allora esponi i perche' della tua frase cosi' forse potro' cambiare idea 
detta cosi' x me e' una stronzata perche' non vedo correlazioni tra il fatto di tradire e quello di essere affettuoso con la moglie davanti ai figli
ho motivato ;-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di odiare una madre,e il messaggio che passa,e vale lo stesso se la mamma fosse drogata, o altro!


ma no Oscuro. Viviamo la quotidianità in famiglia. I miei figli vedono come mi comporto in mille circostanze. Il messaggio che passa... proprio perchè passa è filtrato dalla persona che sei nel tuo intero, pregi e difetti. Non è che all'improvviso tutto ciò che hai fatto di buono per la coppia, per la famiglia, viene azzerato, dài. Di errori, di ogni tipo, ne facciamo tutti. Ma non pesano solo quelli. Se ti dovessi giudicare solo per un episodio della tua vita dovrei dire che sei un pisciatore sulle maniglie delle macchine?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tradisci vuol dire che non stai bene con tuo marito, che quindi il tuo rapporto con lui non può dare quegli esempi fatti di reale coinvolgimento ed esternazioni naturali, togliendo qualcosa quindi ai figli. Ho accorciato quello che poteva essere un lungo discorso, ma che alla fine credo sia chiaro.


no claudio non hai generalizzato no davvero. e meno male che hai accorciato il discorso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ho già scritto che il tuo discorso non fa una piega o sbaglio?
> 
> Poi se vogliamo adottare la matematica anche nei rapporti.... cioè due + due fa quattro e basta.
> 
> Ok non sono affari loro, ma scrivendo questo ci fermiamo ad un punto *che è soltanto falsato*.


peché e da cosa? 
Sono d'accordo anche su interventi precedenti: non c'è un rapporto così stringente causa effetto fra gli insegnamenti impartiti e quelli poi sviluppati. Si fa quel che si può per formare persone libere, che a a loro volta sceglieranno, anche sbagliando.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no Oscuro. Viviamo la quotidianità in famiglia. I miei figli vedono come mi comporto in mille circostanze. Il messaggio che passa... proprio perchè passa è filtrato dalla persona che sei nel tuo intero, pregi e difetti. Non è che all'improvviso tutto ciò che hai fatto di buono per la coppia, per la famiglia, viene azzerato, dài. Di errori, di ogni tipo, ne facciamo tutti. Ma non pesano solo quelli.* Se ti dovessi giudicare solo per un episodio della tua vita dovrei dire che sei un pisciatore sulle maniglie delle macchine?*


*
*
sei sempre più brava di me....


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> mi spiegate se ho capito bene e cioe' che lui e' galante, bacia, corteggia la moglie mentre uno che tradisce non puo' dare lo stesso esempio davanti ai figli ?


boh, sì, credo che abbia detto così. Figurati che io, direi fedele, non ci penso proprio di sbaciucchiare in pubblico la perosna che amo, pensa quanto le posizioni possono essere differenziate senza che vogliano dire molto. C'è chi è più espansivo e trasmette l'amore/affetto in un modo, c'è chi lo fa in modo meno sbandierato, c'è chi tradisce e comunque manfesta l'amore/affetto, c'è chi no e poi c'è chi è in crisi. Insomma.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'autorità genitoriale si basa sul potere economico....!Mi ero perso questa perla,quindi i genitori auteroveli sono quelli benestanti,quelli non autorevoli sono i meno benestanti.Un genitore autorevole è un genitore che abbia credibilità e coerenza fra quello che insegna e come agisce!Sono sinceramente imbarazzato a leggere cose simile,senza polemica.



:risata: fantastica


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no Oscuro. Viviamo la quotidianità in famiglia. I miei figli vedono come mi comporto in mille circostanze. Il messaggio che passa... proprio perchè passa è filtrato dalla persona che sei nel tuo intero, pregi e difetti. Non è che all'improvviso tutto ciò che hai fatto di buono per la coppia, per la famiglia, viene azzerato, dài. Di errori, di ogni tipo, ne facciamo tutti. Ma non pesano solo quelli. Se ti dovessi giudicare solo per un episodio della tua vita dovrei dire che sei un pisciatore sulle maniglie delle macchine?


quoto!


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, sì, credo che abbia detto così. Figurati che io, direi fedele, non ci penso proprio di sbaciucchiare in pubblico la perosna che amo, pensa quanto le posizioni possono essere differenziate senza che vogliano dire molto. C'è chi è più espansivo e trasmette l'amore/affetto in un modo, c'è chi lo fa in modo meno sbandierato, c'è chi tradisce e comunque manfesta l'amore/affetto, c'è chi no e poi c'è chi è in crisi. Insomma.


aggiungo che spesso si tradisce quando la vita famigliare dà l'impressione di trascorrere piu' placidamente.....


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no Oscuro. Viviamo la quotidianità in famiglia. I miei figli vedono come mi comporto in mille circostanze. Il messaggio che passa... proprio perchè passa è filtrato dalla persona che sei nel tuo intero, pregi e difetti. Non è che all'improvviso tutto ciò che hai fatto di buono per la coppia, per la famiglia, viene azzerato, dài. Di errori, di ogni tipo, ne facciamo tutti. Ma non pesano solo quelli. Se ti dovessi giudicare solo per un episodio della tua vita dovrei dire che sei un pisciatore sulle maniglie delle macchine?


No sbriciolata,il mio esempio voleva essere un altro.Se mio figlio mi vede pisciare su una macchina,come potrò incazzarmi e dirgli che sbaglia a pisciare sulle macchine?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minerva basta droghe...... almeno passa a quelle leggere.
> 
> I miei genitori si volevano separare quando io avevo 11 anni e ricordo benissimo di aver preso la notizia con tristezza ma senza fare scenate. Quando ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio padre ( sua confessione ) non mi è cambiato proprio nulla. Ok ero già grandicello ma di certo non mi ha destabilizzato ne in casa ne fuori.
> 
> Mia figlia di 6 anni vive in una famiglia dove padre e madre non hanno più un rapporto sentimentale e si vivono la loro seconda vita fuori casa. Come genitori ( sopratutto io , purtroppo ) non abbiamo niente da recriminarci. Anzi. Ultimamente anche la madre si sta dando un po' più da fare ed io ne sono proprio contento.




quoto...
mi piace come hai impostato la tua famiglia ...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon pensa a quelli che sono dei perdigiorno avvinazzati al bar.
> Visto con i miei occhi lui che dice qualcosa al figlio e lui risponde, ma dai taci valà che sei solo un povero ubriacone.
> 
> Ovvio il figlio è astemio no?


ma cazzo ma non è il potere economico che è venuto a mancare. E' il rispetto per un padre che si è fatto vincere da una dipendenza, che spesso in famiglia si traduce in violenza fisica e morale e miseria. 
I figli degli alcoolisti vedono certi sorci verdi che, se non diventano alcolisti a loro volta, per forza diventano astemi.
Non ti dico altro perchè oramai ho imparato che quando fai muro e sei così evidentemente provocatorio... c'è il suo perchè:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sbriciolata,il mio esempio voleva essere un altro.Se mio figlio mi vede pisciare su una macchina,come potrò incazzarmi e dirgli che sbaglia a pisciare sulle macchine?


a parte che qui si parla di figli che non sanno...se rileggi il primo post...quello iniziale..lascia perdere l'esempio della pisciata ok?...ma secondo te un figlio giudica il padre da un errore ma da una serie di cose...??se mia madre ha commesso un errore ma per il resto è stata sempre attenta presente cambia il mio modo di pensare??mia madre è un essere umano, anche io lo sono, mio marito mia figlia tutti....cazzo se qualcuno sbaglia lo marchiamo a fuoco e lo gettiamo via...che poi oscuro se hai fatto un buon lavoro con tuo figlio e fai un errore tuo figlio impara da quell'errore....lo sapevi???


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sbriciolata,il mio esempio voleva essere un altro.Se mio figlio mi vede pisciare su una macchina,come potrò incazzarmi e dirgli che sbaglia a pisciare sulle macchine?


ma ti deve aver visto. Quindi non è il fatto che tu abbia pisciato sulla maniglia di una macchina una volta nella tua vita, ma la mancanza di coerenza tra quello che dici sia giusto e quello che fai, a creare il problema.
Però... resta il fatto che tu su quella maniglia(bello quest'esempio, Minerva sarà oltremodo felice) ci hai pisciato. Non esiste la possibilità che tu sia un genitore di un non-pisciatore su maniglie?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Direi che ad una persona come potreste farla anche passare no? o volete che mi metta a cercare frasi o parole che soddisfano le vostre menti?
> 
> Eventualmente mi dici AB se "enne" volte è un termine che Gioacchino usa poco?  giochiamo alla par condicio o evitiamo certe battute che mettono in mezzo gioacchino che sai che non mi cala, e nel contesto potrebbe farci arrivare a nulla.


ma dai, non ti piccare, t'avevo chiesto preventivamente scusa proprio per evitarlo


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata: fantastica


Credimi a me non viene da ridere,questo ha 46 anni,una figlia,e scrive cose del genere,e si offende pure se qualcuno gli fa notare le porcate che scrive e che combina,ma si può scrivere una cosa simile?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi a me non viene da ridere,questo ha 46 anni,una figlia,e scrive cose del genere,e si offende pure se qualcuno gli fa notare le porcate che scrive e che combina,ma si può scrivere una cosa simile?


:smile:


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti deve aver visto. Quindi non è il fatto che tu abbia pisciato sulla maniglia di una macchina una volta nella tua vita, ma la mancanza di coerenza tra quello che dici sia giusto e quello che fai, a creare il problema.
> Però... resta il fatto che tu su quella maniglia(bello quest'esempio, Minerva sarà oltremodo felice) ci hai pisciato. Non esiste la possibilità che tu sia un genitore di un non-pisciatore su maniglie?


Infatti il mio esempio è valido se un figlio scopre il genitore.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il mio esempio è valido se un figlio scopre il genitore.



a volte anche quando lo scopre il giudizio non cambia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il mio esempio è valido se un figlio scopre il genitore.


ohh. In quel caso, tuo figlio penserà di te che sei in contraddizione, se a lui hai detto che quella è una cosa sbagliata da fare. Dovrai fargli capire che a volte anche un padre può sbagliare.Tutto questo però non farà di te un cattivo padre. Un cattivo padre non si porrebbe il problema, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

*Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohh. In quel caso, tuo figlio penserà di te che sei in contraddizione, se a lui hai detto che quella è una cosa sbagliata da fare. Dovrai fargli capire che a volte anche un padre può sbagliare.Tutto questo però non farà di te un cattivo padre. Un cattivo padre non si porrebbe il problema, secondo me.


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che sappiano distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose.
> Come mai se certe cose sono piccole cose, e a loro costa una fatica enorme a rinunciarvi?
> Come mai se andiamo troppo dietro alle loro "esigenze" ti mettono i piedi in testa e ti schiavizzano?
> 
> ...


Se ultimo avesse scritto una cosa simile,cosa sarebbe accaduto?Io faccio fatica a leggerlo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti sto dando ragione, il fatto di tradire non preclude di per sè l'essere buoni genitori. Ma non si può neppure escludere che il tradimento, che OVVIAMENTE non doveva riguardare i figli nelle intenzioni, possa anche causare danni a loro.
> 
> 
> Se vogliamo nasconderci dietro a fili d'erba... a me va benissimo.
> ...


veri tutti i casi che hai citato, ma vale anche per i fallimenti di coppia (senza tradimenti). Posso essere civilmente ricomposti, senza incidere troppo sul benessere dei figli, e ci sono i buchi neri. Non mi pare che il tradimento, _ai fini del rapporto con i figli_, sia peggiore di altre cose. Rimane un fatto privato di due adulti. Se privato non rimane, è un casino, ma non è l'unico casino possibile.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohh. In quel caso, tuo figlio penserà di te che sei in contraddizione, se a lui hai detto che quella è una cosa sbagliata da fare. Dovrai fargli capire che a volte anche un padre può sbagliare.Tutto questo però non farà di te un cattivo padre. Un cattivo padre non si porrebbe il problema, secondo me.


Si,a quel punto la credibilità di padre sarà messa in dubbio però.Ho capito una cosa:io parlo così perchè mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto avere un punto di riferimento  in tenera età non ho avuto....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veri tutti i casi che hai citato, ma vale anche per i fallimenti di coppia (senza tradimenti). Posso essere civilmente ricomposti, senza incidere troppo sul benessere dei figli, e ci sono i buchi neri. Non mi pare che il tradimento, _ai fini del rapporto con i figli_, sia peggiore di altre cose. Rimane un fatto privato di due adulti. Se privato non rimane, è un casino, *ma non è l'unico casino possibile*.


Assolutamente no. Conosco uno che si è giocato tutto con i gratta e vinci, pure la casa. I suoi tre figli e sua moglie dovranno affrontare le conseguenze di QUEL tradimento adesso. Però ... volevo rimanere in topic.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a quel punto la credibilità di padre sarà messa in dubbio però.Ho capito una cosa:io parlo così perchè mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto avere un punto di riferimento in tenera età non ho avuto....!


no, se è sempre stato un buon padre no.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a quel punto la credibilità di padre sarà messa in dubbio però.Ho capito una cosa:io parlo così perchè mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto avere un punto di riferimento  in tenera età non ho avuto....!


se avessi un figlio oscuro faresti mancare lui questo punto di riferimento????perché è mancato a te?


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no, se è sempre stato un buon padre no.


No comment!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Annuccia ha detto:


> se avessi un figlio oscuro faresti mancare lui questo punto di riferimento????perché è mancato a te?


Chiaramente no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no Oscuro. Viviamo la quotidianità in famiglia. I miei figli vedono come mi comporto in mille circostanze. Il messaggio che passa... proprio perchè passa è filtrato dalla persona che sei nel tuo intero, pregi e difetti. Non è che all'improvviso tutto ciò che hai fatto di buono per la coppia, per la famiglia, viene azzerato, dài. Di errori, di ogni tipo, ne facciamo tutti. Ma non pesano solo quelli. Se ti dovessi giudicare solo per un episodio della tua vita dovrei dire che ...


quoto tutto


io non so quasi niente della vta sessuale di mia madre. So le cose teoriche delle quali discutevamo, non quello che viveva. E meno male.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

*Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a quel punto la credibilità di padre sarà messa in dubbio però.Ho capito una cosa:io parlo così perchè mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto avere un punto di riferimento  in tenera età non ho avuto....!


No forse la credibilità di uomo non di padre
Io spero che i miei figli capiscano che a loro ho insegnato i valori in cui credo. Io sono venuta meno a quei valori e renderó conto alla mia coscienza e nel caso a mio marito.
Magari grazie alla mia esperienza posso snche essere diventata un genitore migliore che puó dare loro una visione della vita diversa fatta di sfumature che non conoscevo.
Dopodiché io so che loro vengono sempre prima di tutto e spero lo sappiano anche loro


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente no.


strano, come potresti tu essere un buon padre se non ne hai avuto uno valido???strano davvero...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> aggiungo che spesso si tradisce quando la vita famigliare dà l'impressione di trascorrere piu' placidamente.....


hm, io questo non lo so, mai fatto statistiche :smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, dicevo che serpeggia di tanto in tanto un pò ovunque qui. Anche tu hai "dubitato" dei motivi di AnnaKarenina nel volere figli in presenza di una situazione che TU percepisci precaria (cosa che peraltro, anche fosse e non mi pare, sembra una massima colpa nelle tue parole). Insomma.


e quindi?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto anche io, mi manca l'aria anche da qui


esci


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a quel punto la credibilità di padre sarà messa in dubbio però.Ho capito una cosa:io parlo così perchè mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto avere un punto di riferimento in tenera età non ho avuto....!


Io non ho avuto punti di riferimento, ma non per problemi di fedeltà coniugale. Mi vien da dire magari fossero stati quelli, i problemi. 
Io credo che genitore che si possa dire tale(più o meno bravo, secondo me è un giudizio impossibile), anche nell'errore, cerchi sempre di salvaguardare i figli. E' che a volte... non ci riesce.
Quello che io volevo dire, nei post precedenti, è che QUANDO i figli sono tirati in mezzo ai nostri errori... ne soffrono, e ne risente ovviamente anche la nostra figura. Quanto gravemente? Dipende dalla gravità dell'errore, da quello che abbiamo dimostrato a prescindere dall'errore e da come abbiamo cercato di porre rimedio all'errore. Ma negare che ne risentano è ipocrita. 
Soprattutto se, per questo errore, vedono soffrire l'altro genitore.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No comment!


non sto dicendo che la cosa passi inosservata, semplicemente che, nonostante la delusione, non metti in discussione l'aspetto genitoriale. 
un genitore và "giudicato" come genitore... quello che fa nella sua "sfera personale" non deve essere un problema dei figli. 

bisogna anche vedere cosa un genitore ti ha "insegnato" se ha sempre fatto il moralista sulla fedeltà è un discorso se ti ha sempre parlato di "libertà" sessuale magari è un altro.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Annuccia ha detto:


> strano, come potresti tu essere un buon padre se non ne hai avuto uno valido???strano davvero...


Io non so che padre potrei essere,sicuro che farei degli errori,ma non gli stessi cheha fatto mio padre con me.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che l'autorità morale di un genitore si basi soprattutto sul suo potere economico.


Minchia Conte, che perla.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> strano, come potresti tu essere un buon padre se non ne hai avuto uno valido???strano davvero...


ma che c'entra questo?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No forse la credibilità di uomo non di padre
> Io spero che i miei figli capiscano che a loro ho insegnato i valori in cui credo. Io sono venuta meno a quei valori e renderó conto alla mia coscienza e nel caso a mio marito.
> Magari grazie alla mia esperienza posso snche essere diventata un genitore migliore che puó dare loro una visione della vita diversa fatta di sfumature che non conoscevo.
> Dopodiché io so che loro vengono sempre prima di tutto e spero lo sappiano anche loro



ti aspettavo farfy...ho ingigantito il carattere così qualcuno legge bene.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto...
> mi piace come hai impostato la tua famiglia ...:up:


Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri. 
Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata. Punto.

Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento  ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.

Logicamente non sono affari della bimba sapere con chi esco e cosa faccio nel mio tempo libero. Tempo libero che non tolgo a lei perchè sta con la mamma o a scuola o con i nonni. Spesso stiamo anche tutti e tre insieme e ci ammazziamo di risate. 

Non è di certo tutto idilliaco ma c'è di peggio, secondo me, anche in coppie fedeli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohh. In quel caso, tuo figlio penserà di te che sei in contraddizione, se a lui hai detto che quella è una cosa sbagliata da fare. Dovrai fargli capire che a volte anche un padre può sbagliare.Tutto questo però non farà di te un cattivo padre. Un cattivo padre non si porrebbe il problema, secondo me.


stavo per dirlo io :smile:

e come altri hanno detto (anche altrove AnaKarenina, mi pare) è importante cercare di trasmettere degli insegnamenti su cosa è giusto o rispettoso degli altri e cosa non lo è, a fianco anche di tenerezza del giudizio. Avrei più paura di aver cresciuto un inquisitore che uno che di tanto in tanto sbaglia. In ogni caso, da adulto, sceglierà da sé per sé.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a volte anche quando lo scopre il giudizio non cambia.



:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri.
> Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata. Punto.
> 
> Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.
> ...


ma tu parli di separazione saggiamente gestita ...che c'entra la fedeltà?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so che padre potrei essere,sicuro che farei degli errori,*ma non gli stessi cheha fatto mio padre con me.*


*
*
appunto...e quindi??


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia Conte, che perla.


Jb il conte è un soggetto pericoloso e non sto scherzando.Non è questione di avere opinioni diverse,e proprio che ha una mente pericolosa,è il classico idiota che prima o poi si metterà nei guoi per il suo grado di stupidità,ma si può scrivere cose simili?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Conosco uno che si è giocato tutto con i gratta e vinci, pure la casa. I suoi tre figli e sua moglie dovranno affrontare le conseguenze di QUEL tradimento adesso. Però ... volevo rimanere in topic.


beh, senza arrivare a dipendenze disastrose nel gioco, pensavo a coppie che hanno sempre solo litigato, avvelenando ogni santo giorno l'aria di casa, pur non tradendo. Ho visto figli frantumati, devastati, il cui unico sogno era sparire da lì. Ne conosco da vicino.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No forse la credibilità di uomo non di padre
> Io spero che i miei figli capiscano che a loro ho insegnato i valori in cui credo. Io sono venuta meno a quei valori e renderó conto alla mia coscienza e nel caso a mio marito.
> Magari grazie alla mia esperienza posso snche essere diventata un genitore migliore che puó dare loro una visione della vita diversa fatta di sfumature che non conoscevo.
> Dopodiché io so che loro vengono sempre prima di tutto e spero lo sappiano anche loro


Secondo me, se scoperta fossi capace di riparare al torto fatto, saresti una donna di tutto rispetto (ma 2 anni di relazione li vedo stancanti da rimediare), e fidati, ti rispetterei come non mai nel caso, ma credo tu lo sappia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, senza arrivare a dipendenze disastrose nel gioco, pensavo a coppie che hanno sempre solo litigato, avvelenando ogni santo giorno l'aria di casa, pur non tradendo. Ho visto figli frantumati, devastati, il cui unico sogno era sparire da lì. Ne conosco da vicino.


presente!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> appunto...e quindi??


QUindi nulla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> strano, come potresti tu essere un buon padre se non ne hai avuto uno valido???strano davvero...



:up:

esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb il conte è un soggetto pericoloso e non sto scherzando.Non è questione di avere opinioni diverse,*e proprio che ha una mente pericolosa*,è il classico idiota che prima o poi si metterà nei guoi per il suo grado di stupidità,ma si può scrivere cose simili?



Ma dove?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, senza arrivare a dipendenze disastrose nel gioco, pensavo a coppie che hanno sempre solo litigato, avvelenando ogni santo giorno l'aria di casa, pur non tradendo. Ho visto figli frantumati, devastati, il cui unico sogno era sparire da lì. Ne conosco da vicino.


certo.già.lapalissiano.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

*Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce*



Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me, se scoperta fossi capace di riparare al torto fatto, saresti una donna di tutto rispetto (ma 2 anni di relazione li vedo stancanti da rimediare), e fidati, ti rispetterei come non mai nel caso, ma credo tu lo sappia.


Come dovrei riparare?
Ho vissuto una storia che VOLEVO vivere. Non rinnegheró mai quella storia. Se parli di mio marito deciderà lui il da farsi ma saró onesta e non mi arrampicheró sugli specchi
Se parli dei miei figli il giorno che lo scopriranno spero di trovare il modo giusto per spiegarmi e mi prenderó le mie responsabilità.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUindi nulla.


nulla un ti paio di palle oscu...non mi fare incazzare....


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra". 

poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia. 

sono stati separati per circa 8 anni...poi nel tempo si sono riavvicinati e sono tornati insieme ma mio padre non è cambiato...so per certo che la tradisce ancora.

Tempo fa ricevetti un messagio privato su facebook da una donna che si è presentata come la sua "donna" e mi ha raccontato dettagli della loro relazione...mi ha addirittura chiesto aiuto per convincere mio padre a lasciare mia mamma per stare con lei o in altrnativa a lasciare lei per stare con mia mamma... roba da matti... 
ho discusso a lungo con mio papà..che ovviamente in parte ha negato e ho risposto diplomaticamente a lei che la sua "comunicazione" era decisamente inopportuna.

ecco...io vivo con questo peso nel cuore... con la consapevolezza che se parlassi mia madre sarebbe una donna distrutta ma anche con la consapevolezza che tacendo ha accanto un uomo che non conosce (e di questo mi sento spesso in colpa). 
ma non sarebbe giusto e non sono io che devo decidere per loro... 

in tutto questo il ruolo di genitore di mio padre io non l'ho mai messo in discussione e lui è e resterà sempre l'uomo che amo di più al mondo


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri.
> Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata. Punto.
> 
> Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento  ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.
> ...


Tua moglie ha la fidanzatA? 
A parte gli scherzi, ci vuole anche una buona dose di flessibilità e di capacità di adattarsi al crearsi di nuovi equilibri.
Ed essenziale è che entrambe le persone non provino più nulla una per l'altra.
Ci vuole anche il disincanto verso la coppia  in generale. Nel senso che tu ti trovi bene in una situazione simile, perchè in fondo non credi nelle relazioni lunghe e durature e nella convivenza (intendo con la tua nuova compagna).
E tua moglie pure.
Comunque io ti capisco...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?


e quindi mi pare che tu creda che i figli abbiano diritto all'amore imperituro e alla longevità inossidabile della coppia, come dicevo all'inizio. Secondo me è del tutto sbagliato. Hanno il diritto di essere amati e rispettati, non che i due genitori si amino sentimentalmente per sempre. E tantomeno che si amino come è "canonico" socialmente. Cioè, in questo ambito, ai figli non si toglie proprio nulla se le cose sono diverse. Succede.



Minerva ha detto:


> esci


ma come rispondi oggi? :scared::risata:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


intanto un abbraccio, simy.
poi che l'amore non cambi non era mica in discussione.
disprezzo quella donna che ha contattato te


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> nulla un ti paio di palle oscu...non mi fare incazzare....


E che ti incazzi scusa?Mio padre ha avuto delle lacune,quindi come padre  potrei avere altre lacune non le stesse,poi non sono in grado di dirti che padre potrei essere punto!


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto un abbraccio, simy.
> poi che l'amore non cambi non era mica in discussione.
> *disprezzo quella donna che ha contattato *te


anche io...e non sai quanto


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


Un bacione. Se posso... tuo fratello l'ha vissuta alla stessa maniera?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri.
> Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma *e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata*. Punto.
> 
> Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento  ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.
> ...



hm, ma quante fidanzat*E* ci sono in giro?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ti incazzi scusa?Mio padre ha avuto delle lacune,quindi come padre potrei avere altre lacune non le stesse,poi non sono in grado di dirti che padre potrei essere punto!


come saremo da genitori non può saperlo nessuno...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri.
> *Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata. Punto.*
> 
> Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento  ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.
> ...



Bello vedere che grazie alla vostra sensibilità vostra figlia è serena riguardo a questo.

Io e il mio ex ahimè non siamo riusciti in questo, viviamo separati, ma culo nostra figlia lo stesso cresce che è un fiore.

Una delle nostre chiacchierate a letto, mi dice che il papà le ha detto che forse un giorno le darà un fratellino, e che magari qualche volta glielo farà vedere...
Io le ho detto che se il papà le desse un fratellino, con tutta probabilità vivrebbe con la mamma di questo fratellino, e che quindi lei lo vedrebbe ogni volta che sta con il papà.

A parte una piccola digressione sul fatto che non aveva colto che il papà poteva vivere con un'altra donna, volendo, perchè io e lui non siamo (non saremo) marito e moglie.
Garantisco che saremo sempre papà e mamma, e lei sembra la serenità fatta personcina.

Le ho chiesto se le piaceva l'idea che il papà volesse bene a un'altra donna. Nessun problema.
A 'sto punto, anche se non ho candidati, le ho chiesto come la vedeva se la mamma trovava un uomo a cui voler bene e con cui vivere. Per vedere se davvero si sentiva serena nella situazione attuale, se il distacco tra i genitori lo viveva bene.

Si è alzata di scatto dal letto, ha proprio sobbalzato, ho udito un distinto "gasp!". Il cuore mi si stava già strizzando al pensiero di averle dato pena..
"Mamma... ma così avrei *due *fratellini! Non uno, ma *due*! Evviva!"

Povera stella, le ho dovuto dire che non ci sono fratellini in arrivo da parte mia....

PS la mamma di tua figlia ha la fidanzata?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti aspettavo farfy...ho ingigantito il carattere così qualcuno legge bene.
> [/SIZE]


'acci tua, mi hai fatto sobbalzare dalla sedia col caffè americano in mano. Il portatile è scampato per caso :unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ti incazzi scusa?Mio padre ha avuto delle lacune,quindi come padre  potrei avere altre lacune non le stesse,poi non sono in grado di dirti che padre potrei essere punto!


vabeh hai ragione lascio stare....sicuramente saresti un padre orribile...ok come dici tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> presente!


facciamo un club?


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


Simy pemetti?complimenti per il coraggio,ma io una cosa delicata non l'avrei mai scritta.Fin quando qui dentro continuano a girare soggetti come il conte ed i suoi amici, io avrei proprio evitato.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

E un abbraccio a Simy.

Non sono sicura che tua mamma non sappia, almeno in parte, chi ha accanto, sai?
Ma per quel che vale, hai preso la decisione migliore, per me.

Vergogna su quella "donna".


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come saremo da genitori non può saperlo nessuno...


un bacio simy...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E un abbraccio a Simy.
> 
> Non sono sicura che tua mamma non sappia, almeno in parte, chi ha accanto, sai?
> Ma per quel che vale, hai preso la decisione migliore, per me.
> ...


Quella donna?Dovrebbe vergognarsi più il padre.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma in verità non l'ho impostata io. E' successo ed abbiamo parlato per trovare la soluzione migliore in primis per la piccola e poi per tutti gli altri.
> Il mio angelo sa che io sono papà, lei è mamma e poi io ho la fidanzata e mamma la fidanzata. Punto.
> 
> Ammetto che, secondo me, per portare avanti una situazione del genere ci vuole molto amore per la bimba ed una sana dose di intelligenza e tranquillità interiore. Anche perchè noi non viviamo nella falsità di un tradimento  ma nella chiarezza di quello che si fa.
> ...


di idilliaco non c'è nulla ...
riquoto:up:
:smile:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un bacione. Se posso... tuo fratello l'ha vissuta alla stessa maniera?


mi fratello ha vissuto solo la separazione..del resto non sa nulla. 
ha vissuto male la separazione, ma quella è stata colpa di entrambi i nostri genitori che hanno sempre parlato poco o nulla dell'idea di separarsi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto un abbraccio, simy.
> poi che l'amore non cambi non era mica in discussione.
> *disprezzo quella donna che ha contattato te*



facocere ad ogni angolo. Che mondo suino.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stavo per dirlo io :smile:
> 
> e come altri hanno detto (anche altrove AnaKarenina, mi pare) è importante cercare di trasmettere degli insegnamenti su cosa è giusto o rispettoso degli altri e cosa non lo è, a fianco anche di tenerezza del giudizio. Avrei più paura di aver cresciuto un inquisitore che uno che di tanto in tanto sbaglia. In ogni caso, da adulto, sceglierà da sé per sé.


Guarda, io sono "diventato" un inquisitore dopo che il primo tradimento mi sono messo in gioco cercando di migliorarmi...subito il secondo tradimento nonostante avessi chiedto di non essere tradito, ma di essere lasciato preventivamente ho subito 2 anni e mezzo di distruzione e sono rinato così come sono, se no sarei morto. Non è l'errore che fa male, è che chi sbaglia deve imparare a rimediare all'errore. La mia ex è una bellissima persona che ogni tanto sbaglia, i genitori l'hanno perdonata, perchè è meglio di avere una figlia inquisitrice una stupenda figlia che sbaglia...peccato che il suo errore prontamente perdonato ha portato come conseguenza una persona che non ha vissuto per 2 anni e mezzo e con problemi madornali da superare (Rabarbaro ne è testimone). E' meglio una persona che sbaglia e sappia chiedere perdono, che un inqusitore e ancor di piùdi chi sbaglia e se ne fotte.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto un abbraccio, simy.
> *poi che l'amore non cambi non era mica in discussione*.
> disprezzo quella donna che ha contattato te


però perdonami hai messo in discussione e non solo tu tante altre cose....ma la risposta di farfalla credo che basti...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella donna?Dovrebbe vergognarsi più il padre.


credo che intendano il fatto che abbia contattato me...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> credo che intendano il fatto che abbia contattato me...


Ok ma quella è una conseguenza,comunque....


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come dovrei riparare?
> Ho vissuto una storia che VOLEVO vivere. Non rinnegheró mai quella storia. Se parli di mio marito deciderà lui il da farsi ma saró onesta e non mi arrampicheró sugli specchi
> Se parli dei miei figli il giorno che lo scopriranno spero di trovare il modo giusto per spiegarmi e mi prenderó le mie responsabilità.


Farfalla, dovrai rinnegarla quella storia se venisse scoperta, dovrai esssere disonesta con te e con l'amante, perchè tuo marito non centra un tubetto con quanto avete fatto alle sue spalle. Una bugia che fa male solo a noi per il bene degli altri si può dire, anzi si deve dire se la colpa ricade su di noi, poi tu sai la verità, ma in quel momento non bisogna mai essere talebani della verità...considera che la mia ex mi ha distrutto perchè dopo tante balle ha deciso di essere in toto talebana della verità e il sapere che non rinnegava la merdata che ha fatto mi ha ucciso...poi l'ha rinnegata, ma 6 mesi dopo.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ma quella è una conseguenza,comunque....


sicuramente...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...


Se ci fosse un altro ambiente sarebbe bello poter scrivere liberamente,ma con quella merda in giro proprio non è possibile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu parli di separazione saggiamente gestita ...che c'entra la fedeltà?


Separazione? Noi viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto. 
Io ho una fidanzata e la madre non lo so. Ma stiamo insieme. Tutti e tre. Anzi io e sua mamma dormiamo ancora nel matrimoniale.
Dal punto di vista della bambina cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad un tradimento? Papà e mamma non si amano vanno a letto con altri ma siccome non è tradimento allora va bene così? 

Qua si tratta del punto di vista dei figli... non del tradito o del traditore. 

Io ho avuto un padre ed una madre che mi hanno insegnato tanto. Pur tra tradimenti, litigate, convivenza forzata e tanti altri casini. Ma restano il mio piedistallo! Non ho smesso di valutarli come insegnanti di vita e miei confidenti solo perchè si sono traditi e/o si sono maltrattati. Ci ho sofferto... ma alla fine ho un padre ed una madre che amo. E che amano me. I cazzi loro sono solo cazzi loro.

Oltretutto io sono completamente diverso da mio padre e da mia madre. Eppure loro sono molto orgogliosi del mio essere uomo. Con difetti. 

Davvero non capisco sta menata del "tradimento morale" verso i figli.... mi sembra una sega mentale inutile. Quindi approvo JB.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...



:kiss:


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...





non sai quanto ti capisco.
E quanto "provi" simile a te.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però perdonami hai messo in discussione e non solo *tu tante altre cose*....ma la risposta di farfalla credo che basti...


l'esempio nella lealtà.
in più il thread comincia con dipende , hai fatto caso?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci fosse un altro ambiente sarebbe bello poter scrivere liberamente,ma con quella merda in giro proprio non è possibile.


a volte mi serve scrivere, è un mio sfogo...di queste cose non è che posso andare a parlarne in giro...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :kiss:





Tebe ha detto:


> non sai quanto ti capisco.
> E quanto "provi" simile a te.


:abbraccio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha la fidanzatA?
> A parte gli scherzi, ci vuole anche una buona dose di flessibilità e di capacità di adattarsi al crearsi di nuovi equilibri.
> Ed essenziale è che entrambe le persone non provino più nulla una per l'altra.
> Ci vuole anche il disincanto verso la coppia  in generale. Nel senso che tu ti trovi bene in una situazione simile, perchè in fondo non credi *PIU'* nelle relazioni lunghe e durature e nella convivenza (intendo con la tua nuova compagna).
> ...


ora è perfetto :up:

.. io fino ad un paio di anni fa ce l'ho davvero messa tutta per salvare capra e cavoli. Spesso sbagliando. 
Non ho rimpianti.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci fosse un altro ambiente sarebbe bello poter scrivere liberamente,ma con quella merda in giro proprio non è possibile.


mammamia oscù...ma perché ti senti tanto perseguitato..ma secondo te chi qui dentro avrebbe piacere o sparlerebbe di una cosa così delicata come quella espressa da simy....ma basta...e il mio non vuole essere un tentativo di difendere nessuno, ma un intervento obiettivo e basta...e piantala. perché cerchi guerra? perché qui nessuno ha detto nulla..basta. scusami ma non potevo non dirtelo...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a volte mi serve scrivere, è un mio sfogo...di queste cose non è che posso andare a parlarne in giro...


Si,ma questo non mi sembra un ambiente di persone corrette e profondamente leali.E ne sappiamo tutti qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> mammamia oscù...ma perché ti senti tanto perseguitato..ma secondo te chi qui dentro avrebbe piacere o sparlerebbe di una cosa così delicata come quella espressa da simy....ma basta...e il mio non vuole essere un tentativo di difendere nessuno, ma un intervento obiettivo e basta...e piantala. perché cerchi guerra? perché qui nessuno ha detto nulla..basta. scusami ma non potevo non dirtelo...


Beata te annuccia mia....!Piantala però dillo a qualcun'altro!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ma quante fidanzat*E* ci sono in giro?


maledetta diteggiatura......  .... lei forse ha il fiNdanzato. Forse...


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Separazione? Noi viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto.
> Io ho una fidanzata e la madre non lo so. Ma stiamo insieme. Tutti e tre. Anzi io e sua mamma dormiamo ancora nel matrimoniale.
> Dal punto di vista della bambina cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad un tradimento? Papà e mamma non si amano vanno a letto con altri ma siccome non è tradimento allora va bene così?
> 
> ...


La diffrerenza è che a vostra figlia direte che mamma e papà vivono insieme ma non sono più una coppia (nel senso più comune del termine). E nessuno di voi due soffre per il fatto che il coniuge esce e si vede con altre persone.
Credo sia questa la sostanziale difefrenza. Il non vedere liti e sofferenze.
Poi...certo, vostra figlia crescerà con un'idea non tradizionale di famiglia. Ma avrà avuto due genitori che la amano e che la vedono crescere.
Io approvo assolutamente la vostra scelta!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beata te annuccia mia....!Piantala però dillo a qualcun'altro!


ci rinuncio....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bello vedere che grazie alla vostra sensibilità vostra figlia è serena riguardo a questo.
> 
> Io e il mio ex ahimè non siamo riusciti in questo, viviamo separati, ma culo nostra figlia lo stesso cresce che è un fiore.
> 
> ...


Che amore! un abbraccione alla piccola!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ci rinuncio....


Secondo te cerco una lite?ho solo scritto che una cosa così delicata non l'avrei scritta punto e simy ha capito perchè,fattelo spiegare...!


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora è perfetto :up:
> 
> .. io fino ad un paio di anni fa ce l'ho davvero messa tutta per salvare capra e cavoli. Spesso sbagliando.
> Non ho rimpianti.


Io mi sto spaccando la testa per far funzionare le cose. Ma è durissima.
Se sapessi che mio marito possa prendere anche solo in considerazione una soluzione come la vostra mi sentirei molto più tranquilla.
Ma non è assolutamente il tipo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> La difefrenza è che a vostra figlia direte che mamma e papà vivono insieme ma non sono più una coppia (nel senso più comune del termine). E nessuno di voi due soffre per il fatto che il coniuge esce e si vede con altre persone.
> Credo sia questa la sostanziale difefrenza. Il non vedere liti e sofferenze.
> Poi...certo, vostra figlia crescerà con un'idea non tradizionale di famiglia. Ma avrà avuto due genitori che la amano e che la vedono crescere.
> Io approvo assolutamente la vostra scelta!


appunto. Coerenza, sincerità. Sono le cose che, in famiglia, uno si aspetta.


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci rinuncio....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(scusa, non rido di te ovviamente.)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono "diventato" un inquisitore dopo che il primo tradimento mi sono messo in gioco cercando di migliorarmi...subito il secondo tradimento nonostante avessi chiedto di non essere tradito, ma di essere lasciato preventivamente ho subito 2 anni e mezzo di distruzione e sono rinato così come sono, se no sarei morto. Non è l'errore che fa male, è che chi sbaglia deve imparare a rimediare all'errore. La mia ex è una bellissima persona che ogni tanto sbaglia, i genitori l'hanno perdonata, perchè è meglio di avere una figlia inquisitrice una stupenda figlia che sbaglia..*.peccato che il suo errore prontamente perdonato ha portato come conseguenza una persona che non ha vissuto per 2 anni e mezzo e con problemi madornali da superare *(Rabarbaro ne è testimone). E' meglio una persona che sbaglia e sappia chiedere perdono, che un inqusitore e ancor di piùdi chi sbaglia e se ne fotte.


ma questa è in buona parte colpa tua che non riesci a passarci sopra..... 

perdona la schiettezza...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (scusa, non rido di te ovviamente.)


Ecco chi cerca la lite annuccia!


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te cerco una lite?ho solo scritto che una cosa così delicata non l'avrei scritta punto e *simy ha capito perchè*,fattelo spiegare...!


si, l'ho capito 
ma stai sereno!  
:kiss:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto. Coerenza, sincerità. Sono le cose che, in famiglia, uno si aspetta.


il messaggio semplice è questo.
non mi pareva così soffocante


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chi cerca la lite annuccia!


ci rinuncio ho detto.....basta....


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> si, l'ho capito
> ma stai sereno!
> :kiss:


Si..si....vedremo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chi cerca la lite annuccia!


hai ragione, infatti litigo sempre sempre sempre.
Sono un attacca brighe incredibile, lo sanno anche i sassi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Separazione? Noi viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto.
> Io ho una fidanzata e la madre non lo so. Ma stiamo insieme. Tutti e tre. Anzi io e sua mamma dormiamo ancora nel matrimoniale.
> Dal punto di vista della bambina cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad un tradimento? Papà e mamma non si amano vanno a letto con altri ma siccome non è tradimento allora va bene così?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, l'ho capito
> ma stai sereno!
> :kiss:


.cosi legge meglio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io mi sto spaccando la testa per far funzionare le cose. Ma è durissima.
> Se sapessi che mio marito prendesse anche solo in considerazione una soluzione come la vostra mi sentirei molto più tranquilla.
> Ma non è assolutamente il tipo...


Condivido. Non tutti capisco. non tutti approvano. Non tutti riuscirebbe ad accettarlo. Alcuni "svegono" al sentire che dormiamo ancora insieme. 

Poi magari un giorno le cose cambieranno e magari ci ritroveremo vecchi a vivere ancora insieme da amici ( ed io lo trovo veramente romantico. Due vecchi amici che hanno diviso tutto nella vita, figlia compresa...... per ora va bene così.




> SIMYYYY


:bacio:


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Separazione? Noi viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto.
> Io ho una fidanzata e la madre non lo so. Ma stiamo insieme. Tutti e tre. Anzi io e sua mamma dormiamo ancora nel matrimoniale.
> Dal punto di vista della bambina cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad un tradimento? Papà e mamma non si amano vanno a letto con altri ma siccome non è tradimento allora va bene così?
> 
> ...



approvo virtualmente non potendo ancora farlo materialmente


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> .cosi legge meglio...


Così leggi meglio tu e capisci che dietro c'è altro.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:


quoto te che quoti lui perché non ho voglia di andarmelo a cercare:
innanzi tutto mi pare proprio che occhiverdi non abbia capito il  senso del post visto che continua a parlare di una situazione molto chiara e coerente come la sua.
in secondo luogo se pensate che siano menate (però dopo aver capito bene quello che uno dice) non perdete tempo qui


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Condivido. Non tutti capisco. non tutti approvano. Non tutti riuscirebbe ad accettarlo. Alcuni "svegono" al sentire che dormiamo ancora insieme.
> 
> Poi magari un giorno le cose cambieranno e magari ci ritroveremo vecchi a vivere ancora insieme da amici ( ed io lo trovo veramente romantico. Due vecchi amici che hanno diviso tutto nella vita, figlia compresa...... per ora va bene così.
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> approvo virtualmente non potendo ancora farlo materialmente


Tanto non te lo do! Tiè!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, infatti litigo sempre sempre sempre.
> Sono un attacca brighe incredibile, lo sanno anche i sassi.


Io di te non mi fiderei mai.


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tanto non te lo do! Tiè!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>



:bacio:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che dici. Quindi se non hai potere economico perchè non hai i mezzi per poter dare ai tuoi figli quello che serve, non hai autorità? O intendi dire che li puoi ricattare? Ti ci voglio proprio vedere a negare a tua figlia la possibilità di realizzare un suo sogno perchè tu non lo condividi e poi esercitare autorità...



forse non indenteva proprio questo....
Viviamo in un'era dove si vuole dare ai figli non solo quello che serve 
ma di più e questo porta molte volte ad approfittare di noi 
perchè dal momento che cerchi di chiudere i rubinetti magari perchè non te lo 
puoi piu permettere si offendono e piantano su un muso che alla fine ti fai in quattro 
per dargliela vinta ...
loro giocano sul fatto che "gli altri ce l'hanno cosi quella cosa e perchè io no"
"gli altri genitori si comportaano cosi e perchè voi no" ecc...ecc...
e purchè non si sentano diversi li si compiace in tutto...
ma questo errore parte da quando sono bambini innocenti e lo percepisci 
solo all'adolescenza e passerà poi con l'eta adulta se riesci a fermare in tempo 
questo "voglio posso e comando"...
poi io parlo per me e da quel che vivo all'interno della famiglia e da quello che posso 
vedere all'interno di famiglie di amici ...
il resto sono solo belle parole 
e buoni propositi
IMHO


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quoto te che quoti lui perché non ho voglia di andarmelo a cercare:
> innanzi tutto mi pare proprio che occhiverdi non abbia capito il senso del post visto che continua a parlare di una situazione molto chiara e coerente come la sua.
> in secondo luogo se pensate che siano menate (però dopo aver capito bene quello che uno dice) non perdete tempo qui


Permetti?cosa pensi potevano scrivere traditori seriali?o diversamente traditori?


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il messaggio semplice è questo.
> non mi pareva così soffocante


Però Minerva, io ricordo bene che tu a un mio post inizale, in cui chiedevo se qualcuno qui avesse avuto esperienze di matrimoni che stanno in piedi solo per i figli...e quindi senza sesso e senza amore (ma solo affetto), dove entrambi i coniugi sono concordi, rispondesti, più o meno, che i figli verrebbero su con un'idea distorta della coppia. Non ricordo le parole esatte ma l'avevi messa giù come una cosa negativa.
Ma allora? Per te solo ed esclusivaemnte i matrimoni dove papà e mamma si amano per sempre, si desiderano e non hanno mai e dico mai sbandate per altri, perchè si bastano sentimentalemnte e mentalmente possono esistere.
Ti invidio, perchè sei molto fortunata e si capisce che ami profondamente il tuo compagno di vita. Ma purtroppo non per tutti è così e non tutti hanno la forza di mandare tutto a monte per coerenza e dignità


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse non indenteva proprio questo....
> Viviamo in un'era dove si vuole dare ai figli non solo quello che serve
> ma di più e questo porta molte volte ad approfittare di noi
> perchè dal momento che cerchi di chiudere i rubinetti magari perchè non te lo
> ...


ancora la traduzione del conte?
non è che siamo cretini e non lo si capisca


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Dai*



lunapiena ha detto:


> forse non indenteva proprio questo....
> Viviamo in un'era dove si vuole dare ai figli non solo quello che serve
> ma di più e questo porta molte volte ad approfittare di noi
> perchè dal momento che cerchi di chiudere i rubinetti magari perchè non te lo
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mammamia oscù...ma perché ti senti tanto perseguitato..ma secondo te chi qui dentro avrebbe piacere o sparlerebbe di una cosa così delicata come quella espressa da simy....ma basta...e il mio non vuole essere un tentativo di difendere nessuno, ma un intervento obiettivo e basta...e piantala. perché cerchi guerra? perché qui nessuno ha detto nulla..basta. scusami ma non potevo non dirtelo...


Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......


E Annuccia non scommetto nemmeno una cicca sul fatto che non accadrà....


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Però Minerva, io ricordo bene che tu a un mio post inizale, in cui chiedevo se qualcuno qui avesse avuto esperienze di matrimoni che stanno in piedi solo per i figli...e quindi senza sesso e senza amore (ma solo affetto), dove entrambi i coniugi sono concordi, rispondesti, più o meno, che i figli verrebbero su con un'idea distorta della coppia. Non ricordo le parole esatte ma l'avevi messa giù come una cosa negativa.
> Ma allora? *Per te solo ed esclusivaemnte i matrimoni dove papà e mamma si amano per sempre, si desiderano e non hanno mai e dico mai sbandate per altri*, perchè si bastano sentimentalemnte e mentalmente possono esistere.
> Ti invidio, perchè sei molto fortunata e si capisce che ami profondamente il tuo compagno di vita. Ma purtroppo non per tutti è così e non tutti hanno la forza di mandare tutto a monte per coerenza e dignità


o madonna.
ma chi si ricorda il tuo post e perché scrivi cose che non ho mai detto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...


GRAZIE E DI CUORE!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora la traduzione del conte?
> non è che siamo cretini e non lo si capisca



Mi è vietato scrivere quello che mi pare 
per non farti sentire cretina?


e comunque maNCO lo pensavo e manco era la traduzione del Conte
ho solo dimenticato di spazziare tra la prima frase ed il resto 
chiedi venia...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, *non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...


grande vigliaccata.dico subito che se qualcuno lo farà non si aspetti di passare inosservato


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...


Farfalla, simy su certe cose sa difendersi su altre no.ancora grazie.Annuccia oggi è fuori fase....!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...


a questo punto mi ritiro..evidentemente ci son cose che non so...ma non credo che qualcuno sia tanto cattivo da utilizzare una cosa così delicata...non mi capacito ecco...perché mica è un pettegolezzo..?..comunque basta chiudiamola qui....la mia era una semplice riflessione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande vigliaccata.dico subito che se qualcuno lo farà non si aspetti di passare inosservato


Mi auguro di no, mi incazzerei molto anche io.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...



grazie di cuore..

lo so che lo faranno e quando e se accadrà mi difenderò... e lo so che Oscuro è preoccupato proprio di questo. 
questa cosa la sapeva solo Oscuro l'unico a cui quel giorno ho inoltrato quel messaggio...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a questo punto mi ritiro..evidentemente ci son cose che non so...ma non credo che qualcuno sia tanto cattivo da utilizzare una cosa così delicata...non mi capacito ecco...perché mica è un pettegolezzo..?..*comunque basta chiudiamola qui*....la mia era una semplice riflessione.



:up::smile:


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Annuccia ha detto:


> a questo punto mi ritiro..evidentemente ci son cose che non so...ma non credo che qualcuno sia tanto cattivo da utilizzare una cosa così delicata...non mi capacito ecco...perché mica è un pettegolezzo..?..comunque basta chiudiamola qui....la mia era una semplice riflessione.


Grazie anche a te......!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie di cuore..
> 
> lo so che lo faranno e quando e se accadrà mi difenderò... e lo so che Oscuro è preoccupato proprio di questo.
> questa cosa la sapeva solo Oscuro l'unico a cui quel giorno ho inoltrato quel messaggio...



Ehi, mica me la sono presa perchè non lo sapevo, ci mancherebbe tesoro
Ti abbraccio e sai che mi hai commosso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto te che quoti lui perché non ho voglia di andarmelo a cercare:
> innanzi tutto mi pare proprio che occhiverdi non abbia capito il  senso del post visto che continua a parlare di una situazione molto chiara e coerente come la sua.
> in secondo luogo se pensate che siano menate (però dopo aver capito bene quello che uno dice) non perdete tempo qui


Magari ho frainteso e sono partito subito con il vedere il "tradimento morale" dal punto di vista di figlio. Credo che la mia situazione sia paragonabile ad un tradimento dal punto di vista del figlio. Essendo io figlio di traditore ed essendo stato traditore solo 1 volta in vita mia. 

Credo..


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up::smile:


Intanto a tebe non è sembrato vero di cavalcare l'onda...ma questo nessuno lo ha visto...!L'importante e che le vedo io però...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi, mica me la sono presa perchè non lo sapevo, ci mancherebbe tesoro
> Ti abbraccio e sai che mi hai commosso


non volevo farti piangere 
lo so che non te la sei presa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande vigliaccata.dico subito che se qualcuno lo farà non si aspetti di passare inosservato


Già successo.

Non so se in mala fede o no ma è già successo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (scusa, non rido di te ovviamente.)


Non perdi occasione per fare figure meschine,arriverà il giorno che la pianterai vero?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Già successo.
> 
> Non so se in mala fede o no ma è già successo.


Spesso e volentieri!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...



comunque sia credo che tu stai facendo la scelta più saggia...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari ho frainteso e sono partito subito con il vedere il "tradimento morale" dal punto di vista di figlio. Credo che la mia situazione sia paragonabile ad un tradimento dal punto di vista del figlio. Essendo io figlio di traditore ed essendo stato traditore solo 1 volta in vita mia.
> 
> Credo..


io ho capito il senso del tuo intervento. Nel tuo caso i tradimenti(uso il plurale perchè l'hai usato tu) nella coppia dei tuoi genitori non ti hanno causato problemi. Evidentemente tu non hai percepito che in qualche modo ti coinvolgessero o andassero in contrasto con gli insegnamenti che ti venivano dati dagli stessi genitori. Sono lieta per te... ma dire che sono menate va a mancare di sensibilità verso chi, per altre vie, sta cercando invece di risolvere un problema come quello descritto. Te lo dico molto tranquillamente perchè non mi pare che tu manchi mai di sensibilità, in genere.:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso e volentieri!


I know it!


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Ok*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I know it!


Siamo d'accordo,almeno su questo.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

ho detto chiara e coerente della tua situazione, saggiamente gestita.
non credo di dover aggiungere altro





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari ho frainteso e sono partito subito con il vedere il "tradimento morale" dal punto di vista di figlio. Credo che la mia situazione sia paragonabile ad un tradimento dal punto di vista del figlio. Essendo io figlio di traditore ed essendo stato traditore solo 1 volta in vita mia.
> 
> Credo..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho capito il senso del tuo intervento. Nel tuo caso i tradimenti(uso il plurale perchè l'hai usato tu) nella coppia dei tuoi genitori non ti hanno causato problemi. Evidentemente tu non hai percepito che in qualche modo ti coinvolgessero o andassero in contrasto con gli insegnamenti che ti venivano dati dagli stessi genitori. Sono lieta per te... ma dire che sono menate va a mancare di sensibilità verso chi, per altre vie, sta cercando invece di risolvere un problema come quello descritto. Te lo dico molto tranquillamente perchè non mi pare che tu manchi mai di sensibilità, in genere.:smile:


ho usato la parola tradimenti perchè so di più di una avventura di mio padre e ne immagino pure altre. Mia madre non me lo direbbe nemmeno sotto fustigazione. :smile:

Forse mi hai frainteso o magari non mi sono espresso al meglio causa fretta e lavoro pressante. 
Non intendo dire che chi sta cercando di uscire dal tradimento si faccia troppe menate ma che per me sono "pippe mentali" valutare la genitorialità in base al tradimento.  Secondo me.

Diciamo che ragionavo più da figlio che da genitore. Pur prendendo mia figlia come spunto.

Poi credo saremmo tutti d'accordo che riuscire a scrollarsi da dosso un tradimento senza troppe menate sarebbe il sogno di tutti. Non ho esperienza in merito. Non so di tradimenti sessuali alla mia persona. Un bacio escluso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo,almeno su questo.:rotfl:


Siamo d'accordo su tante cose. E che tu ti concentri di più quando non lo siamo. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho usato la parola tradimenti perchè so di più di una avventura di mio padre e ne immagino pure altre. Mia madre non me lo direbbe nemmeno sotto fustigazione. :smile:
> 
> Forse mi hai frainteso o magari non mi sono espresso al meglio causa fretta e lavoro pressante.
> Non intendo dire che chi sta cercando di uscire dal tradimento si faccia troppe menate ma che per me sono "pippe mentali" valutare la genitorialità in base al tradimento. Secondo me.
> ...


Io non penso di valutare la genitorialità da un tradimento. Ma purtroppo ho dovuto toccare con mano che certi... effetti collaterali, diciamo, hanno brutte conseguenze sui figli e sul rapporto che i figli hanno con i genitori. E' un'esperienza, non una supposizione. Evidentemente non tutti vivono la stessa esperienza nello stesso modo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo su tante cose. E che tu ti concentri di più quando non lo siamo. :up:


ma che cavolo dici occhi...ste cose a quest'ora..ma non è vero...


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma che cavolo dici occhi...ste cose a quest'ora..ma non è vero...


Aòòò ma guarda che mi sei simpatica,se ho scritto quelle cose e per altri motivi.:up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aòòò ma guarda che mi sei simpatica,se ho scritto quelle cose e per altri motivi.:up:


ma se mi permetto di fare determinate osservazioni è per lo stesso motivo tuo...pace e amore


----------



## oscuro (26 Marzo 2013)

*Annù*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma se mi permetto di fare determinate osservazioni è per lo stesso motivo tuo...pace e amore


Pensavi che volessi litigare,guarda che simy si è esposta a dei rischi.:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma che cavolo dici occhi...ste cose a quest'ora..ma non è vero...


siamo = io ed oscuro 

Anna metti via quella bottiglia di grappa. Adesso!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> siamo = io ed oscuro
> 
> Anna metti via quella bottiglia di grappa. Adesso!


io non bevo...figurati un po' se....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ?


Nulla, stupore.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, stupore.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> allora esponi i perche' della tua frase cosi' forse potro' cambiare idea
> detta cosi' x me e' una stronzata perche' non vedo correlazioni tra il fatto di tradire e quello di essere affettuoso con la moglie davanti ai figli
> ho motivato ;-)


Ecco ti insegno un'altra cosa, prima di offendere o mettersi nel mezzo di un discorso leggi i discorsi, altrimenti potrai soltanto scrivere stronzate, con questo ti basterebbe capire che "enne" volte ho dato la risposta che mi chiedi. Oltre il farti capire che in un argomento si deve interagire e non scassare i coglioni. Io non ho motivato sto soltanto inquadrandoti per cercare di farti dare una forma valida e contributiva ai tuoi interventi. 

Poi se vuoi scassare i coglioni basta o dirlo o continuare nella stessa identica forma.


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo faccio mai ma trattandosi di Simy mi sento di darti l'interpretazione di quello che pensa Oscuro e che è stato anche il mio primo pensiero.
> La sua è vera preoccupazione per un'amica, la stessa che ho io
> Sai dove sbaglia? Solo nel non sapere che Simy, che anche in questo intervento si è mostrata per quella che è, senza segreti aprendo il suo cuore (io che le sono amica da tempo non sapevo nulla di questa cosa quindi mi rendo conto di quanto di getto e spontaneamente abbia dato il suo contributo) saprà difendersi quando non oggi, non domani non tra un mese forse, qualcuno "userà" questo 3d in maniera allusiva per rispondere a qualche suo intervento magari contro un padre che tradisce.......
> 
> ...


e se accadrà pazienza.    ti ricordi la cosa dei 5 euro,vero?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no claudio non hai generalizzato no davvero. e meno male che hai accorciato il discorso.



Credimi non riesco a capire se sei sarcastica oppure sincera.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non penso di valutare la genitorialità da un tradimento. Ma purtroppo ho dovuto toccare con mano che certi... effetti collaterali, diciamo, hanno brutte conseguenze sui figli e sul rapporto che i figli hanno con i genitori. E' un'esperienza, non una supposizione. Evidentemente non tutti vivono la stessa esperienza nello stesso modo.


Credo di aver capito. Gli effetti collaterali del tradimento hanno effetti negativi sui figli in quanto a causa del tradimento stesso i genitori cambiano rispetto ai figli.

ho capito bene?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non bevo...figurati un po' se....:rotfl:


certo certo


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credimi non riesco a capire se sei sarcastica oppure sincera.


passo davvero, non ho voglia di litigare....secondo me stavi generalizzando, ma siccome non capisco un cazzo dico che hai ragione tu okk?....


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2013)

*spero che tu l'accetterai,da me*



Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 6819


ciao fratellino :kiss:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se accadrà pazienza. ti ricordi la cosa dei 5 euro,vero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


sconto familiari.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao fratellino :kiss:


_La rosa blu simboleggia la verità, l'intelletto, rivelazione, la saggezza, la lealtà,la fedeltà, oltre alla costanza,*alla castità*,*gli affetti casti*,la reputazione senza macchia,la magnanimità, la prudenza,la pietà, la pace, la contemplazione e dulcis in fundo la freddezza.

_Lo sapevo io.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ti insegno un'altra cosa, prima di offendere o mettersi nel mezzo di un discorso leggi i discorsi, altrimenti potrai soltanto scrivere stronzate, con questo ti basterebbe capire che "enne" volte ho dato la risposta che mi chiedi. Oltre il farti capire che in un argomento si deve interagire e non scassare i coglioni. Io non ho motivato sto soltanto inquadrandoti per cercare di farti dare una forma valida e contributiva ai tuoi interventi.
> 
> Poi se vuoi scassare i coglioni basta o dirlo o continuare nella stessa identica forma.


sei una specie di rito di iniziazione ? 


esprimere un'opinione x me non e' "scassare i coglioni" 
ti ho dato una spiegazione anche se non serviva perche' non c'era da argomentare
vabbe' facciamo che non ti dico piu' niente cosi' non ti scaldi


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> *sei una specie di rito di iniziazione ?*
> 
> 
> esprimere un'opinione x me non e' "scassare i coglioni"
> ...


Ahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se accadrà pazienza. ti ricordi la cosa dei 5 euro,vero?


Mi sembra una buona idea



Simy ha detto:


>


Tranquilla, poi te la spiego. Ma fidati che è una gran bella idea


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _La rosa blu simboleggia la verità, l'intelletto, rivelazione, la saggezza, la lealtà,la fedeltà, oltre alla costanza,*alla castità*,*gli affetti casti*,la reputazione senza macchia,la magnanimità, la prudenza,la pietà, la pace, la contemplazione e dulcis in fundo la freddezza.
> 
> _Lo sapevo io.


:risata:

cosa sapevi tu...forza spiega!
stai dicendo forse che io sono pura e casta?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona idea
> 
> 
> 
> Tranquilla, poi te la spiego. Ma fidati che è una gran bella idea



ok


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> peché e da cosa?
> Sono d'accordo anche su interventi precedenti: non c'è un rapporto così stringente causa effetto fra gli insegnamenti impartiti e quelli poi sviluppati. Si fa quel che si può per formare persone libere, che a a loro volta sceglieranno, anche sbagliando.


Di solito i bambini emulano portandosi dietro comportamenti che sono tipici dei genitori, spesso questo accade quando in famiglia ad esempio il padre è una persona che usa le mani oppure grida, e la tv ed i giornali le cronache e pure quelle persone che studiano ciò, riportano che questi figli spesso nella loro vita di coppia risultano altrettanto violenti. Questo dovrebbe in parte dimostrare che un qualche tipo di rapporto visivo e vissuto, può modificare il comportamento di un bambino. Qua stiamo parlando di comportamenti sbagliati, sbagliati per quei criteri che per tutta la società sono sbagliati. Ma l'esempio sopra riportato può anche portare chiaramente eccezioni, e menomale. 

Ritornando "diciamo in tema", mi potrebbe stare bene togliere morale educazione e tutti quegli aspetti che rientrano nella normalità e che tramite quella cerchiamo di riportare nei nostri figli. Quindi prendendo come esempio altri tipi di comportamenti  che non rientrano nella "sfera normale," personalmente mi stanno anche bene, ma che siano insegnamenti che i genitori portano a testa alta ed alla luce del sole come propri e che non li nascondano alla società, altrimenti fanno capire che a priori questi siano sbagliati. Quindi allargo le idee in qualsiasi manifestazione possano essere queste manifestate, ma che abbiano come base un comportamento di vita che non sta nell'ombra ma che sia visibile almeno nella famiglia stessa senza essere nascosto.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

è svaccato o siete ancora seri?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


Me lo sono spesso chiesto. Sopratutto quando ero in fase di maturazione del mio tradimento. Poi ho optato per il no. Ma la mia risposta era di comodo, dettata dalla voglia di consumare il tradimento, non dal ragionamento e dal buon senso. Non saprei rispondere. Domanda impegnativa cmq.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Me lo sono spesso chiesto. Sopratutto quando ero in fase di maturazione del mio tradimento. Poi ho optato per il no. Ma la mia risposta era di comodo, dettata dalla voglia di consumare il tradimento, non dal ragionamento e dal buon senso. Non saprei rispondere. Domanda impegnativa cmq.


perchè lei la notte se le prepara, non sono gettate così come viene, è studiata.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> sei una specie di rito di iniziazione ?
> 
> 
> esprimere un'opinione x me non e' "scassare i coglioni"
> ...



Ma quale rito di iniziazione dei miei coglioni, stavo cercando non riuscendoci di spiegarti che se ti inserisci in un discorso fallo in maniera costruttiva. 

Ti ho ho dato risposte "calde," ma nel mentre te ne spiegavo i motivi, non li hai voluti capire perchè a quanto pare sei una testa calda, di conseguenza ti mando a fanculo ora e probabilmente anche in seguito.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale rito di iniziazione dei miei coglioni, stavo cercando non riuscendoci di spiegarti che se ti inserisci in un discorso fallo in maniera costruttiva.
> 
> Ti ho ho dato risposte "calde," ma nel mentre te ne spiegavo i motivi, non li hai voluti capire *perchè a quanto pare sei una testa calda,* di conseguenza ti mando a fanculo ora e probabilmente anche in seguito.


olè 
non mi pare l'unico...ma sarà la primavera? Gli ormoni? le api e i fiori?
o anche qui c'è lo zampino della Yomo?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimo...
> già sai.nel senso che pure tu non è che ti sei risparmiato di fare il cretinetti in giro.e dici che ti piace fare il piacione.
> come la mettiamo?


che strano questo rosso.con ultimo ci siamo chiariti... chi sei?


ops lo so che sono io:singleeye:
parlavo dell'autore del rosso


mi giara la testa:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè
> non mi pare l'unico...ma sarà la primavera? Gli ormoni? le api e i fiori?
> o anche qui c'è lo zampino della Yomo?


Mi stai convincendo sai, Yomo! :smile:


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

claudio sai quanto minerva tenga alla forma e alle buone maniere. Non essere così, come il tuo carattere, impetuoso. Usa un linguaggio consono all'autore del 3D anche se devi mandare a fare in culo un coglione, come dici tu.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè lei la notte se le prepara, non sono gettate così come viene, è studiata.


verde :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano questo rosso.con ultimo ci siamo chiariti... chi sei?
> 
> 
> ops lo so che sono io:singleeye:
> ...


Sarà un partigiano Ultimese. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> verde :rotfl:



speranza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito i bambini emulano portandosi dietro comportamenti che sono tipici dei genitori, spesso questo accade quando in famiglia ad esempio il padre è una persona che usa le mani oppure grida, e la tv ed i giornali le cronache e pure quelle persone che studiano ciò, riportano che questi figli spesso nella loro vita di coppia risultano altrettanto violenti. Questo dovrebbe in parte dimostrare che un qualche tipo di rapporto visivo e vissuto, può modificare il comportamento di un bambino. Qua stiamo parlando di comportamenti sbagliati, sbagliati per quei criteri che per tutta la società sono sbagliati. Ma l'esempio sopra riportato può anche portare chiaramente eccezioni, e menomale.
> 
> Ritornando "diciamo in tema", mi potrebbe stare bene togliere morale educazione e tutti quegli aspetti che rientrano nella *MIA* normalità e che tramite quella cerchiamo di riportare nei nostri figli. Quindi prendendo come esempio altri tipi di comportamenti  che non rientrano nella *MIA *"sfera normale," personalmente mi stanno anche bene, ma che siano insegnamenti che i genitori portano a testa alta ed alla luce del sole come propri e che non li nascondano alla società, altrimenti fanno capire che a priori questi siano sbagliati. Quindi allargo le idee in qualsiasi manifestazione possano essere queste manifestate, ma che abbiano come base un comportamento di vita che non sta nell'ombra ma che sia visibile almeno nella famiglia stessa senza essere nascosto.


così va bene...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà un partigiano Ultimese. :rotfl:


 hai capito...riunisco subito i minervini a dare battaglia


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse non indenteva proprio questo....
> Viviamo in un'era dove si vuole dare ai figli non solo quello che serve
> ma di più e questo porta molte volte ad approfittare di noi
> perchè dal momento che cerchi di chiudere i rubinetti magari perchè non te lo
> ...


[video=youtube;sVfUq6MkvGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVfUq6MkvGw[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio sai quanto minerva tenga alla forma e alle buone maniere. Non essere così, come il tuo carattere, impetuoso. Usa un linguaggio consono all'autore del 3D anche se devi mandare a fare in culo un coglione, come dici tu.


Minerva spesso mi risulta irritante, a volte punge molto,però credo nelle sue, abbia sempre un qualcosa di specifico e non campato nell'aria, cosa che accade invece con tanti altri, inutile fare i nick ne abbiamo di recenti come no. 


Anche se stamattina mi è semblato di vedele che Minelva stesse quasi per perdere le staffe con Gioacchino, che puntualmente era fuori tema provocando soltanto. A parte la sua solita sfilza di parolacce, quelle sono obbligatorie.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè
> non mi pare l'unico...ma sarà la primavera? Gli ormoni? le api e i fiori?
> o anche qui c'è lo zampino della Yomo?


scusami sai, ma dove si legge in me la testa calda ?! 
ho solo detto che secondo me era una stronzata quella del traditore che non puo' baciare la moglie davanti ai figli
mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi uniformo alla sagra dei luoghi comuni se volete

non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito...riunisco subito i minervini a dare battaglia


minerva, con il tuo modo di fare e di espressione, somigli molto ad una mia zia, 90enne zitellona.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> così va bene...


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusami ma dove si legge in me la testa calda ?
> ho solo detto che secondo me era una stronzata quella del traditore che non puo' baciare la moglie davanti ai figli
> mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi uniformo alla sagra dei luoghi comuni se volete
> 
> non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni



tranquillo non c'è l'avevo con te... mi rendo conto che ho scritto malissimo ma intendevo dire che anche se fosse non seresti l'unico


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No a parere mio se io bacio mia moglie e la corteggio e sono galante con lei e viceversa do esempi che un traditore non creda possa dare visivamente ai propri figli.



Me la spieghi? L'ho letta solo ora 
Non vuoi dire che io che tradisco mio marito davanti ai miei figli do un esempio visivo diverso dal tuo?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito...riunisco subito i minervini a dare battaglia


All'ultimo rosso!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora la traduzione del conte?
> non è che siamo cretini e non lo si capisca


Nessuna traduzione.
Vedi a me non piacciono tanto le teorie...
Quando ho la pratica quotidiana no?

A me è bastata la discussione in famiglia oggi no?
Proprio condividendo questo 3d con la moglie no?

At salut.

Vedi mia figlia è una tipa che...fraintende no?
Se ti chiede il permesso di fare una festa....
Lei capisce che poi sono i genitori che devono organizzargliela...

Perchè hanno preso un impegno morale.

Capisci?

Ma io sono un pezzo di merda di padre.
Quindi non sono capace di organizzare feste.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, con il tuo modo di fare e di espressione, somigli molto ad una mia zia, 90enne zitellona.


non stento a crederci...puoi chiederle di fare la minervina?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusami sai, ma dove si legge in me la testa calda ?!
> ho solo detto che secondo me era una stronzata quella del traditore che non puo' baciare la moglie davanti ai figli
> mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi uniformo alla sagra dei luoghi comuni se volete
> 
> non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni


Tempo di abituarti e passa tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> cosa sapevi tu...forza spiega!
> stai dicendo forse che io sono pura e casta?



Ma non t'avevo già scritto che parevi Madre Teresa con le tettone?


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni


questa è una cosa che non ho mai capito. quali sarebbere le mezze stagioni? metà primavera, metà estate, metà autunno o metà inverno.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo non c'è l'avevo con te... mi rendo conto che ho scritto malissimo ma intendevo dire che anche se fosse non seresti l'unico


ok
la mia parola piu' colorita e' stata "stronzata", lui ne ha usate tante altre solo perche' ho espresso una perplessita'
altro da dire non ho


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non t'avevo già scritto che parevi Madre Teresa con le tettone?


guarda la descrizione è quasi perfetta per me...tranne che sulla castità.... 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Madre Teresa con le tettone... 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ok
> la mia parola piu' colorita e' stata "stronzata", lui ne ha usate tante altre solo perche' ho espresso una perplessita'
> altro da dire non ho


Lo vuoi un consiglio? Ignora.....:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda la descrizione è quasi perfetta per me...*tranne che sulla castità.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ok
> la mia parola piu' colorita e' stata "stronzata", lui ne ha usate tante altre solo perche' ho espresso una perplessita'
> altro da dire non ho



no, figurati. anzi sorry se mi sono spiegata male


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio? *Ignora.....:smile:*


...lo.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna traduzione.
> Vedi a me non piacciono tanto le teorie...
> Quando ho la pratica quotidiana no?
> 
> ...




esci di casa e torna tardi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto te che quoti lui perché non ho voglia di andarmelo a cercare:
> innanzi tutto mi pare proprio che occhiverdi non abbia capito il  senso del post visto che continua a parlare di una situazione molto chiara e coerente come la sua.
> in secondo luogo se pensate che siano menate (però dopo aver capito bene quello che uno dice) non perdete tempo qui


hm, io l'ho quotato perché sono molto d'accordo, specie sulle cose grassettate, che sono relative al "sottotread" che si è generato parlando, cioè il concetto che se tradisci l'altro (coniuge o chi per lui/lei) tradisci moralmente anche i figli etc. E fai loro un danno che si riverbererà nella loro vita etc. 
Poi, lui si esprime come meglio crede, io non credo siano menate, ma cose sbagliate sì. Pensandolo, interagisco dicendolo e cercando un confronto.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.



farfyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...lo.


Hai ragione:smile:


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa è una cosa che non ho mai capito. quali sarebbere le mezze stagioni? metà primavera, metà estate, metà autunno o metà inverno.


credo primavera e autunno....ma non offenderti eh !!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> verde :rotfl:


temo che anche questo non sia un minervino


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non stento a crederci...puoi chiederle di fare la minervina?


sarebbe già a tuo fianco con scudo e lancia. 
Certi valori nella vita sono importanti, è decoroso lottare per loro. Uno fra tanti è il sunto del tuo discorso: la lealtà.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> credo primavera e autunno....ma non offenderti eh !!!!


che ci fa un karamazov qui?ho capito che è nevicato tanto ma


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.



Seeeeee a te. Mi sa che tu non sai con chi hai a che fare??


Simy ha detto:


> farfyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> esci di casa e torna tardi!


E ma se faccio così sono un padre di merda no?:smile:
Tra l'altro io quel giorno mi dileguo che devo andare a inaugurare un organo nuovo
a Pordenone...pensa te dove ho la testa...io...

Ma non sarebbe una bella festa tutti a sentire papino che suona?
Poi offrono la cena no?

Ah che famiglia degenere che non mi segue nei miei successi....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi? L'ho letta solo ora
> Non vuoi dire che io che tradisco mio marito davanti ai miei figli do un esempio visivo diverso dal tuo?



La mia opinione è questa, se abbiamo un tradimento di fondo c'è un malessere della coppia, ( dico siamo d'accordo su questo oppure no?) quindi se nella coppia c'è un malessere che ha portato a tradire, non credo ci sia quelle effusioni o situazioni interne alla coppia che sono spontanee e dettate da uno stile di vita dove l'affetto l'amore la stima e via discorrendo ti portano naturalmente a dimostrare tutto ciò. E se questo impatto visivo i bambini non lo vedono in parte abbiamo contribuito in loro a non esternarsi in questa maniera. 

Non sto dicendo che tutti i traditori stanno male in coppia, ma la stragrande maggioranza si. Poi se mi volete convincere che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori esternano come in una coppia dove la coppia stessa è come quella sopra descritta, accetto quello che mi si vuol far credere per quello che è una loro convinzione ma che mai sarà mia.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

A volte dovremmo imparare davvero dagli animali. Cosa dobbiamo garantire ai figli? Cibo e protezione, finché non siano in grado di fare da sé. Per me tutto 'sto 3D è pieno di minchiate, scusate.
Manca sempre il rispetto. Il rispetto vero: mio figlio è una persona. Una persona. Una persona. Io lo devo rispettare. L'ho generato? Bene. allora devo nutrirlo e svezzarlo e garantirgi delle cose per non farlo stare male (un tetto, dei vestiti, il cibo). Il resto verrà da sé.

A questo proposito voglio raccontarvi un aneddoto.
Quando una dignora viennese venne a sapere che il Dottor Freud veniva a stare nel suo stabile, gli disse incontrandolo "che bellezza, dottore, averla come vicino! Magari verrò a trovatla, per avere consigli su come educare i miei figli"
Freud la guardò sorridendo e rispose "non venga signora. Qualsiasi cosa farà sarà sicuramente SBAGLIATA!".

E impariamo a vivere, no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva che fai se un giorno tua figlia ti fa la pecola perchè non le hai dato un fratellino?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A volte dovremmo imparare davvero dagli animali. Cosa dobbiamo garantire ai figli? Cibo e protezione, finché non siano in grado di fare da sé. Per me tutto 'sto 3D è pieno di minchiate, scusate.
> Manca sempre il rispetto. Il rispetto vero: mio figlio è una persona. Una persona. Una persona. Io lo devo rispettare. L'ho generato? Bene. allora devo nutrirlo e svezzarlo e garantirgi delle cose per non farlo stare male (un tetto, dei vestiti, il cibo). Il resto verrà da sé.
> 
> A questo proposito voglio raccontarvi un aneddoto.
> ...


era su "forse non tutti sanno che " della settimana enigmistica?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> farfyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





farfalla ha detto:


> Seeeeee a te. Mi sa che tu non sai con chi hai a che fare??
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma levateve.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi al discorso di Nausicaa, quello che ci fa perdere autorevolezza (che è morale di suo, altrimenti sarebbe autorità, secondo me), è *la malafede*. Quando ci poniamo in un modo e ci dimostriamo in un altro. Quando predichiamo e non osserviamo. Quando modifichiamo le regole a nostra convenienza. Un figlio non è un cretino: sanno ben distinguere le cose importanti dalle piccole cose, ben capire il senso di una bugia bianca o pietosa. Magari non da piccolissimi, *ma quando imparano a fare la tara ogni volta che soppesano qualcosa. E l'autorevolezza è molto importante in questa fase*, quando ogni insegnamento viene rimesso, giustamente, in discussione perchè man mano che si avvicina l'età adulta si definisce la loro etica personale, la loro impostazione di vita.
> E' la fase della ribellione, in cui il figlio si prepara a vivere autonomamente.
> I miei figli non devono essere COME me, non devono avere per forza tutti i miei valori. Per me è importante, essenziale, aver trasmesso loro quelli che sono alla base di un comportamento civile e corretto. Ma se in questa fase è la mia autorevolezza a mancare, di conseguenza vacilla anche il rispetto per me e per tutti i miei insegnamenti, purtroppo il confronto allora diventa un'automatico archiviare 'cazzata' e passare oltre.
> Il tradimento è uno degli eventi che può, in determinate circostanze, minare quell'autorevolezza, quando il figlio lo percepisce come mancanza verso la famiglia, più che verso la coppia.


questo discorso è sacrosanto ma penso che presupponga 3 cose molto importanti :

1. che il tradimento di un genitore sia conclamato o dimostrato, senza basarsi su meri sospetti;
2. che il tradimento sia portato a conoscenza dei figli (circostanza che considero brutale e da evitare )
3. che sul tradimento i figli adolescenti e quindi in grado di capire abbiano ricevuto piena informazione e non
versioni di comodo dette da uno per screditare l'altro. 

IMHO


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva che fai se un giorno tua figlia ti fa la pecola perchè non le hai dato un fratellino?


 ormai mia figlia se lo fa lei il bimbino, conte: è una donna di 25 anni


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma *se faccio così sono un padre di merda no?*:smile:
> Tra l'altro io quel giorno mi dileguo che devo andare a inaugurare un organo nuovo
> a Pordenone...pensa te dove ho la testa...io...
> 
> ...



no
e a quanto pare sai già che giorno è la festa, ergo il tuo compito è finito!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia opinione è questa, se abbiamo un tradimento di fondo c'è un malessere della coppia, ( dico siamo d'accordo su questo oppure no?) quindi se nella coppia c'è un malessere che ha portato a tradire, non credo ci sia quelle effusioni o situazioni interne alla coppia che sono spontanee e dettate da uno stile di vita dove l'affetto l'amore la stima e via discorrendo ti portano naturalmente a dimostrare tutto ciò. E se questo impatto visivo i bambini non lo vedono in parte abbiamo contribuito in loro a non esternarsi in questa maniera.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che tutti i traditori stanno male in coppia, ma la stragrande maggioranza si. Poi se mi volete convincere che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori esternano come in una coppia dove la coppia stessa è come quella sopra descritta, accetto quello che mi si vuol far credere per quello che è una loro convinzione ma che mai sarà mia.


Ci sono casi e casi
I miei figli mi hanno sempre visto abbracciare mio marito, baciarlo prima di uscire e quando rientra.
Non sono gesti sforzati.
Tu abbracci e baci tua moglie? Si. Eppure ti ha tradito e tu l'hai tradita. Quindi?
Ci sono situazioni in cui l'affetto c'è e permane.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma levateve.



Paura eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ok
> la mia parola piu' colorita e' stata "stronzata", lui ne ha usate tante altre solo perche' ho espresso una perplessita'
> altro da dire non ho



Si anche perchè quello che tu hai riportato come una mia frase non è giusta, ti ho invitato più volte e rileggermi. Non lo hai fatto, non hai capito continui a non capire, che posso farci io se a te scoccia leggere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> o madonna.
> ma chi si ricorda il tuo post e perché scrivi cose che non ho mai detto.



io non ho letto quel 3d, però la sensazione che dai in molte circostanze è proprio quella. Anche negli interventi sulle scelte genitoriali di AnnaKarenina la hai rinforzata. Almeno, per me. Questo intendo quando dico, altrove, che le nostre idee di coppia e soprattutto famiglia divergono.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo che anche questo non sia un minervino


non fare la vittima.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era su "forse non tutti sanno che " della settimana enigmistica?


Prendila come vuoi. E' verificabile e verificato: figli stronzi di genitori supergenitori e figli impeccabili di geniotori pessimi. Tutto sulla carta, eh, tutto per far guadagnare dei begli eurozzi a schiere di orrendi psicologi da strapazzo che pretendono di insegnarci "come si fa". Aborro queste disquisizioni. La vita è un'altra cosa e non la rinchiudi nelle formule. E i figli sono sempre ALTRO da quello che ti aspetti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

vero





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho letto quel 3d, però la sensazione che dai in molte circostanze è proprio quella. Anche negli interventi sulle scelte genitoriali di AnnaKarenina la hai rinforzata. Almeno, per me. Questo intendo quando dico, altrove, *che le nostre idee di coppia e soprattutto famiglia divergono*.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia opinione è questa, se abbiamo un tradimento di fondo c'è un malessere della coppia, ( dico siamo d'accordo su questo oppure no?) quindi se nella coppia c'è un malessere che ha portato a tradire, non credo ci sia quelle effusioni o situazioni interne alla coppia che sono spontanee e dettate da uno stile di vita dove l'affetto l'amore la stima e via discorrendo ti portano naturalmente a dimostrare tutto ciò. E se questo impatto visivo i bambini non lo vedono in parte abbiamo contribuito in loro a non esternarsi in questa maniera.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che tutti i traditori stanno male in coppia, ma la stragrande maggioranza si. Poi se mi volete convincere che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori esternano come in una coppia dove la coppia stessa è come quella sopra descritta, accetto quello che mi si vuol far credere per quello che è una loro convinzione ma che mai sarà mia.


ma io non credo...

anzi, non si dice che quando il marito è stranamente gentile ed affettuoso (fiori, cioccolatini, regali...) è ora di preoccuparsi delle corna??


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non fare la vittima.


mi viene da piangere .ce l'hanno tutti con me :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere .ce l'hanno tutti con me :singleeye:


:kiss:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere .ce l'hanno tutti con me :singleeye:


Vieni qua che te consolo io, BELLA CIACIONA MATURONA!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono casi e casi
> I miei figli mi hanno sempre visto abbracciare mio marito, baciarlo prima di uscire e quando rientra.
> Non sono gesti sforzati.
> Tu abbracci e baci tua moglie? Si. Eppure ti ha tradito e tu l'hai tradita. Quindi?
> Ci sono situazioni in cui l'affetto c'è e permane.


Farfalla nelle pagine dietro ho scritto che, quando stavo male con mia moglie ( parlo prima del tradimento) non avevo gli stessi atteggiamenti che ho adesso, erano diversi e spesso forzati, e comunque non costanti e non con quelle dinamiche che adesso portano ad esempio mio figlio il piccolo a venire accanto a noi ed abbracciarci e dirci che ci vuole bene. 

I tradimenti non portano soltanto il dolore iniziale farfalla, nel mio caso ed in quello di mia moglie è stata una pura benedizione per la nostra maturazione e rapporto, uno scotto pesante da pagare molto pesante, a distanza di anni posso affermare che quel terremoto ha soltanto evidenziato quanto fossero forti le basi della nostra coppia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vieni qua che te consolo io, BELLA CIACIONA MATURONA!


hai usato un eufemismo, ti senti poco bene?


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere .ce l'hanno tutti con me :singleeye:


sei tu che te le vai a cercare. Fatti un hobby adeguato all'età, la calza, il tombolo, le bocce.
i tuoi pensieri non sono adatti ad un pubblico, rispetto a te, minorenne. 

qui vogliono parlare sempre di corna, sesso, voglie etc. Così turbi la loro quotidiana tranquillità. Hai visto Ultimo come s'è incazzato, scusami il termine, non l'ospite russo?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non credo...
> 
> anzi, non si dice che quando il marito è stranamente gentile ed affettuoso (fiori, cioccolatini, regali...) è ora di preoccuparsi delle corna??


..


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si anche perchè quello che tu hai riportato come una mia frase non è giusta, ti ho invitato più volte e rileggermi. Non lo hai fatto, non hai capito continui a non capire, che posso farci io se a te scoccia leggere.


ho letto la risposta a farfalla, non la penso come te ma la ritengo una risposta educata. bravo
il modo in cui ti sei rivolto a me invece no
"scassare i coglioni" "dei miei coglioni" "ti mando a fanculo" non sono frasi mie
pero' se mi darai ancora motivo di ricambiare lo faro'


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei tu che te le vai a cercare. Fatti un hobby adeguato all'età, la calza, il tombolo, le bocce.
> i tuoi pensieri non sono adatti ad un pubblico, rispetto a te, minorenne.
> 
> qui vogliono parlare sempre di corna, sesso, voglie etc. Così turbi la loro quotidiana tranquillità. Hai visto Ultimo come s'è incazzato, scusami il termine, non l'ospite russo?



Error! non ero incazzato, rispondevo a tono, poi se si continua un discorso dove uno dice una cosa e l'altro ne dice un'altra, mi viene spontaneo mandare a fanculo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla nelle pagine dietro ho scritto che, quando stavo male con mia moglie ( parlo prima del tradimento) non avevo gli stessi atteggiamenti che ho adesso, erano diversi e spesso forzati, e comunque non costanti e non con quelle dinamiche che adesso portano ad esempio mio figlio il piccolo a venire accanto a noi ed abbracciarci e dirci che ci vuole bene.
> 
> I tradimenti non portano soltanto il dolore iniziale farfalla, nel mio caso ed in quello di mia moglie è stata una pura benedizione per la nostra maturazione e rapporto, uno scotto pesante da pagare molto pesante, a distanza di anni posso affermare che quel terremoto ha soltanto evidenziato quanto fossero forti le basi della nostra coppia.


A me non è successo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ho letto la risposta a farfalla, *non la penso come te *ma la ritengo una risposta educata. bravo
> il modo in cui ti sei rivolto a me invece no
> "scassare i coglioni" "dei miei coglioni" "ti mando a fanculo" non sono frasi mie
> pero' se mi darai ancora motivo di ricambiare lo faro'


Nemmeno io


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ho letto la risposta a farfalla, non la penso come te ma la ritengo una risposta educata. bravo
> il modo in cui ti sei rivolto a me invece no
> "scassare i coglioni" "dei miei coglioni" "ti mando a fanculo" non sono frasi mie
> pero' se mi darai ancora motivo di ricambiare lo faro'



Non essendo testa calda ( qua tutti confermeranno auahahaahahah) evito di risponderti e scriverti, :scared:-

Se vuoi un consiglio spensierato e dato davvero amichevolmente, quando interagisci con me, usa bene la parola scritta, perchè spesso capita di offendere senza volerlo, questo non lo tollero. 

Qualcuno qua tipo Gioacchino, (se non conosci Gioacchino domanda a Minerva chi è.... ) ti dirà che è molto importante virgolettare, punteggiare e soprattutto stare attento ai cm oscuri che stanno in giro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non essendo testa calda ( qua tutti confermeranno auahahaahahah) evito di risponderti e scriverti, :scared:-
> 
> Se vuoi un consiglio spensierato e dato davvero amichevolmente, quando interagisci con me, usa bene la parola scritta, perchè spesso capita di offendere senza volerlo, questo non lo tollero.
> 
> Qualcuno qua tipo Gioacchino, (se non conosci Gioacchino domanda a Minerva chi è.... ) ti dirà che è molto importante virgolettare, punteggiare e soprattutto stare attento ai cm oscuri che stanno in giro.


Io non ti capisco davvero più
Ribadisco quanto vorrei leggere l'Ultimo dei primi tempi


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non è successo


Quindi farfalla?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi farfalla?


Quindi non sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi o meglio lo limito ad alcuni casi. Tutti qui


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco davvero più
> Ribadisco quanto vorrei leggere l'Ultimo dei primi tempi


Non mi dispiace affatto essere quello che sono adesso. Comunque questa tua frase direi che oltre che offendermi non centra nulla con i discorsi che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

*ULTIMO*

TU PARLI TROPPO.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi dispiace affatto essere quello che sono adesso. Comunque questa tua frase direi che oltre che offendermi non centra nulla con i discorsi che stiamo facendo.



No infatti non c'entra nulla. Era una constatazione. Non capisco come ti ho offeso ma va bene comunque


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito i bambini emulano portandosi dietro comportamenti che sono tipici dei genitori, spesso questo accade quando in famiglia ad esempio il padre è una persona che usa le mani oppure grida, e la tv ed i giornali le cronache e pure quelle persone che studiano ciò, riportano che questi figli spesso nella loro vita di coppia risultano altrettanto violenti. Questo dovrebbe in parte dimostrare che un qualche tipo di rapporto visivo e vissuto, può modificare il comportamento di un bambino. Qua stiamo parlando di comportamenti sbagliati, sbagliati per quei criteri che per tutta la società sono sbagliati. Ma l'esempio sopra riportato può anche portare chiaramente eccezioni, e menomale.
> 
> Ritornando "diciamo in tema", mi potrebbe stare bene togliere morale educazione e tutti quegli aspetti che rientrano nella normalità e che tramite quella cerchiamo di riportare nei nostri figli. Quindi prendendo come esempio altri tipi di comportamenti  che non rientrano nella "sfera normale," personalmente mi stanno anche bene, ma che siano insegnamenti che i genitori portano a testa alta ed alla luce del sole come propri e che non li nascondano alla società, altrimenti fanno capire che a priori questi siano sbagliati. Quindi allargo le idee in qualsiasi manifestazione possano essere queste manifestate, ma che abbiano come base un comportamento di vita che non sta nell'ombra ma che sia visibile almeno nella famiglia stessa senza essere nascosto.


ma io ho capito, ma qui, mi spieghi come possa essere un insegnamento, ed esibito, da emulare, il tradimento?
Ma non sarebbe nemmeno da esibire, e dunque prestarsi all'emulazione, il modo i cui la mamma fa sesso col papà, no? Non capisco, davvero, come una cosa superprivata come il tradimento possa poi essere a rischio di emulazione. Non tutto quello che i genitori fanno è un un esempio. Non tutto è al sole, e meno male, dico io. Ci sono percentuali variabili da persona a persona che NON si condvidono. Io sono così, non condivido tutto e lo ritengo anche giusto. Niente mi colonizza del tutto, la regia la mantengo io. 

E poi, la normalità, parola che tu usi spesso, insomma, da quel che vedo è tanto cambiata da quello che dici tu. Io conosco molte più coppie di fatto che sposate; fra le sposate, molte molte di più civili che in chiesa e se in chiesa, per i bonus scenografici e non inimicarsi parte della parentela. Fra le famiglie, più quelle s-famigliate che quelle ancora insieme. Insomma, se la normalità è il comportamento della media, la media sta cambiando e pure tanto. Non è per questo che non si fanno i figli! Se invece per normalità intendi (il dubbio talvolta m'è venuto, ma magari ho sbagliato) quello che la media _dovrebbe_ fare o pensare, io direi che no, non funziona così. Nessun _dovrebbe_. Opinioni mie, eh, nessuna provocazione o altro :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi non sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi o meglio lo limito ad alcuni casi. Tutti qui



Ok ma inizialmente hai preso come esempio me e te, io ti ho risposto, aspettavo la tua risposta.

Sai farfalla quando scrissi "quindi farfalla" volevo continuare scrivendo altro, poi mi sono fermato, per non offenderti e non cercare polemica, ma ti assicuro che la risposta era nel contesto dei nostri discorsi. questo per dirti che io evito a quanto pare tu no, e mi riferisco alla frase " dell'Ultimo di un tempo". E' stata senza senso e non centra nulla con questi discorsi, IO sono quello che leggi, fermati a questo e su quello che stavamo discutendo rispondi, può non andarti bene e puoi esporre le tue contrarietà, come tutti d'altronde.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non è successo


non trovo il tred al quale volevo riferirmi.
ho un debole per te , nel senso che ormai mi sei simpatica e stimo la tua onestà e schiettezza.
capisco perfettamente che tu non possa pentirti di quello che è successo e che hai scelto di vivere...non condivido la parte dove dici che forse il tradimento potrebbe averti aiutato ad essere un genitore migliore , quello no.
forse lo dici perché ti rendeva felice ma rimane un fatto che ha intaccato fiducia e lealtà che erano riposti in te e che , per me ,sono valori importanti da mantenere per potere a nostra volta trasmetterli.
sia chiaro che tuo marito in questo momento sta facendo una cosa altrettanto grave nei tuoi confronti


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ma inizialmente hai preso come esempio me e te, io ti ho risposto, *aspettavo la tua risposta.
> 
> *Sai farfalla quando scrissi "quindi farfalla" volevo continuare scrivendo altro, poi mi sono fermato, per non offenderti e non cercare polemica, ma ti assicuro che la risposta era nel contesto dei nostri discorsi. questo per dirti che io evito a quanto pare tu no, e mi riferisco alla frase " dell'Ultimo di un tempo". E' stata senza senso e non centra nulla con questi discorsi, IO sono quello che leggi, fermati a questo e su quello che stavamo discutendo rispondi, può non andarti bene e puoi esporre le tue contrarietà, come tutti d'altronde.


Dove non ti ho risposto?


Mi fai una cortesia, quando ti viene in mente di scrivere qualcosa non tirarti indietro. Se sei convinto di quello che pensi non devi aver paura. Se poi la leggo come un'offesa te lo faccio notare e se ti va ne parliamo

Per quel che riguarda l'Ultimo di un tempo. Ricordo un utente pacato, disposto al dialogo, triste per quello che è accaduto, che cercava un sano confronto. Poi di colpo sei diventato un altro. Qui sul forum intendo, nella tua vita non credo che ci siano stati questi cambiamenti. Se posso dire la mia mi piaceva di più l'altro. Ma io conto nulla quindi va bene così.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io ho capito, ma qui, mi spieghi come possa essere un insegnamento, ed esibito, da emulare, il tradimento?
> Ma non sarebbe nemmeno da esibire, e dunque prestarsi all'emulazione, il modo i cui la mamma fa sesso col papà, no? Non capisco, davvero, come una cosa superprovata come il tradimento possa poi essere a rischio di emulazione. Non tutto quello che i genitori fanno è un un esempio. Non tutto è al sole, e meno male, dico io. Ci sono percentuali variabili da persona a persona che NON si condvidono. Io sono così, non condivido tutto e lo ritengo anche giusto. Niente mi colonizza del tutto, la regia la mantengo io.
> 
> E poi, la normalità, parola che tu usi spesso, insomma, da quel che vedo è tanto cambiata da quello che dici tu. Io conosco molte più coppie di fatto che sposate; fra le sposate, molte molte di più civili che in chiesa e se in chiesa, per i bonus scenografici e non inimicarsi parte della parentela. Fra le famiglie, più quelle s-famigliate che quelle ancora insieme. Insomma, se la normalità è il comportamento della media, la media sta cambiando e pure tanto. Non è per questo che non si fanno i figli! Se invece per normalità intendi (il dubbio talvolta m'è venuto, ma magari ho sbagliato) quello che la media _dovrebbe_ fare o pensare, io direi che no, non funziona così. Nessun _dovrebbe_. Opinioni mie, eh, nessuna provocazione o altro :smile:



Non parlavo di emulare i tradimenti, parlavo appunto di modi e maniere di insegnare i figli, che non sono quelli comuni in società, quindi ad esempio quelli che hai tu. AB nei discorsi o mettiamo in mezzo quello che noi diciamo o ci riferiamo a quello che scrivono tutti, io nel contesto rispondevo agli esempi che mi riportavi mettendoti in mezzo con idee tue.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> così va bene...



ahaha breve, succinto, efficace :risata::risata::risata:

devo imparare


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo il tred al quale volevo riferirmi.
> ho un debole per te , nel senso che ormai mi sei simpatica e stimo la tua onestà e schiettezza.
> capisco perfettamente che tu non possa pentirti di quello che è successo e che hai scelto di vivere...non condivido la parte dove dici che forse il tradimento potrebbe averti aiutato ad essere un genitore migliore , quello no.
> *forse lo dici perché ti rendeva felice ma rimane un fatto che ha intaccato fiducia e lealtà che erano riposti in te e che , per me ,sono valori importanti da mantenere per potere a nostra volta trasmetterli.
> *sia chiaro che tuo marito in questo momento sta facendo una cosa altrettanto grave nei tuoi confronti


No, coem sempre non mi sono spiegata io.
Il problema che non riesco a farlo nemmeno ora.
Il tradimento mi ha tolto la rigidità nei confronti degli altri. L'intolleranza verso il "diverso" da me. E il rischio che io questa intolleranza la potessi trasmettere ai miei figli esisteva. Ora non esiste più.

Sul grassetto, hai ragione
Magari posso provare a trasmettere ai miei figli di valutare bene le scelte che faranno proprio per non intaccare quei valori


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove non ti ho risposto?
> 
> 
> Mi fai una cortesia, quando ti viene in mente di scrivere qualcosa non tirarti indietro. Se sei convinto di quello che pensi non devi aver paura. Se poi la leggo come un'offesa te lo faccio notare e se ti va ne parliamo
> ...


Inizialmente mi hai fatto una domanda, ti ho risposto dandoti degli esempi tratti da quello che hai messo in mezzo tu, cioè i nostri tradimenti. Mi hai scritto dopo che non mi capisci più etc etc, nel frattempo ti rispondevo scrivendoti " e quindi" quel quindi era riportato alla risposta che ti avevo scritto facendoti l'esempio di quello che è ora la mia vita, e stavo domandandoti come fosse la tua, come ti rapporti con tuo marito? se vi abbracciate, se siete felici, se succede di vedere vostro figlia/a beneficiare tramite un qualcosa ( io ho fatto l'esempio di mio figlio che ci abbraccia e ci dice vi voglio bene) che esterna in qualche maniera. 

Sta diventando tutto intricato, in parte la colpa è anche mia che propendo a starmi muto nei tuoi confronti, anche se mai sono portato a voler offenderti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *A volte dovremmo imparare davvero dagli animali*. Cosa dobbiamo garantire ai figli? Cibo e protezione, finché non siano in grado di fare da sé. Per me tutto 'sto 3D è pieno di minchiate, scusate.
> Manca sempre il rispetto. Il rispetto vero: mio figlio è una persona. Una persona. Una persona. Io lo devo rispettare. L'ho generato? Bene. allora devo nutrirlo e svezzarlo e garantirgi delle cose per non farlo stare male (un tetto, dei vestiti, il cibo). Il resto verrà da sé.
> 
> A questo proposito voglio raccontarvi un aneddoto.
> ...


Secondo me se la voleva solo togliere dalle balle. Comunque anche lui ha preso le sue belle cantonate. Per il neretto: hai in mente almeno un amimale specifico o possiamo scegliere a caso? Magari il cùculo, che anche lui, a suo modo, garantisce...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi hai fatto una domanda, ti ho risposto dandoti degli esempi tratti da quello che hai messo in mezzo tu, cioè i nostri tradimenti. Mi hai scritto dopo che non mi capisci più etc etc, nel frattempo ti rispondevo scrivendoti " e quindi" quel quindi era riportato alla risposta che ti avevo scritto facendoti l'esempio di quello che è ora la mia vita, e stavo domandandoti come fosse la tua, come ti rapporti con tuo marito? *se vi abbracciate, se siete felici, se succede di vedere vostro figlia/a beneficiare tramite un qualcosa ( io ho fatto l'esempio di mio figlio che ci abbraccia e ci dice vi voglio bene) che esterna in qualche maniera.
> 
> *Sta diventando tutto intricato, in parte la colpa è anche mia che propendo a starmi muto nei tuoi confronti, anche se mai sono portato a voler offenderti.



Si continuo a farlo, perchè sento di farlo. Non è uno sforzo io voglio molto bene a mio marito
Poi parte sempre e tutto da me ma questo i miei figli non lo notano e sono sereni.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*







 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo* 
Non essendo testa calda ( qua tutti confermeranno auahahaahahah) evito di risponderti e scriverti, :scared:-

Se vuoi un consiglio spensierato e dato davvero amichevolmente, quando interagisci con me, usa bene la parola scritta, perchè spesso capita di offendere senza volerlo, questo non lo tollero. 

Qualcuno qua tipo Gioacchino, (se non conosci Gioacchino domanda a Minerva chi è.... ) ti dirà che è molto importante virgolettare, punteggiare e soprattutto stare attento ai cm oscuri che stanno in giro.



Io non ti capisco davvero più
Ribadisco quanto vorrei leggere l'Ultimo dei primi tempi



Quello scritto sopra è una risposta al nuovo entrato, mi spieghi che centri tu ed in base a cosa hai scritto che non mi riconosci più? ti sei andata a leggere quello che è successo tra me ed il nuovo entrato e ti è sembrato che io stessi sbagliando?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si continuo a farlo, perchè sento di farlo. Non è uno sforzo io voglio molto bene a mio marito
> Poi parte sempre e tutto da me ma questo i miei figli non lo notano e sono sereni.


Non lo notano è una tua sensazione, credo che i bambini notano più di quello che noi crediamo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si continuo a farlo, perchè sento di farlo. Non è uno sforzo io voglio molto bene a mio marito
> Poi parte sempre e tutto da me ma questo i miei figli non lo notano e sono sereni.


E aggiungo che il mio piccolo proprio ieri ha detto al fratello grande "mamma e papà si amano ancora, non come i genitori di Luca che si sono separati" il tutto con l'aggiunta di un sorriso
Ti dirò di più.....anzi no lasciamo stare


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non essendo testa calda ( qua tutti confermeranno auahahaahahah) evito di risponderti e scriverti, :scared:-
> 
> Se vuoi un consiglio spensierato e dato davvero amichevolmente, quando interagisci con me, usa bene la parola scritta, perchè spesso capita di offendere senza volerlo, questo non lo tollero.
> 
> Qualcuno qua tipo Gioacchino, (se non conosci Gioacchino domanda a Minerva chi è.... ) ti dirà che è molto importante virgolettare, punteggiare e soprattutto stare attento ai cm oscuri che stanno in giro.


oh gandhi ma che vuoi ?
ogni volta che rispondi a me e' per "insegnarmi" qualcosa ? grazie ma non serve !!
dai correggo il tiro e dico che non era una "stronzata"
ora respira


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo*
> Non essendo testa calda ( qua tutti confermeranno auahahaahahah) evito di risponderti e scriverti, :scared:-
> 
> Se vuoi un consiglio spensierato e dato davvero amichevolmente, quando interagisci con me, usa bene la parola scritta, perchè spesso capita di offendere senza volerlo, questo non lo tollero.
> ...



Sinceramente? Si. Penso che il tuo atteggiamento verso il nuovo arrivato fosse eccessivamente aggressivo


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che il mio piccolo proprio ieri ha detto al fratello grande "mamma e papà si amano ancora, non come i genitori di Luca che si sono separati" il tutto con l'aggiunta di un sorriso
> Ti dirò di più.....anzi no lasciamo stare


bene così. fra l'altro vedi è l'ennesima prova di quanto ci tengano


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo notano è una tua sensazione, credo che i bambini notano più di quello che noi crediamo.


Leggi sotto


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai mia figlia se lo fa lei il bimbino, conte: è una donna di 25 anni


infatti stavo pensando che sarebbe veramente strano se ti chiedesse di darle una sorellina adesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica ad aver avuto un'infanzia un po' così. Se ragionassimo solo e solamente sulla base di quello che è capitato a noi finiremmo come Daniele. Io penso che l'autorità nei confronti dei figli si perde nel momento in cui tradiamo la LORO fiducia. Nel momento i cui dovremmo esserci poer loro e non ci siamo. Le coppie che si ammazzano di botte davanti ai figli, che litigano e che magari riversano il loro livore, anche non volendo, su di loro. Che gli fanno mancare l'affetto, che sono distanti, fredde. In quei casi magari manca l'autorevolezza ma non l'autorità, che fino ad un certo punto potrebbe ancora esserci. Ed è un discorso. *Ma "autorità morale" perchè magari non si è candidi come la neve è una tale puttanata che mi stupisco di come, in effetti, ci si possa anche ragionare su. Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario e sto forum mi stupisce sempre.*



mi dispiace arrivare sempre tardi
ammetto che in certi giorni farei fatica a essere così lucida nei ragionamenti

mi tocca accodarmi, escludendo la parte del ragionarci su 
ritengo che non faccia mai male ragionare su qualcosa


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti stavo pensando che sarebbe veramente strano se ti chiedesse di darle una sorellina adesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi dispiace arrivare sempre tardi
> ammetto che in certi giorni farei fatica a essere così lucida nei ragionamenti
> 
> mi tocca accodarmi, escludendo la parte del ragionarci su
> ritengo che non faccia mai male ragionare su qualcosa


se ti accodi però dovresti anche capire se qualcuno ha detto ciò che joey vorrebbe confutare o se è solo quello che ha capito lui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non parlavo di emulare i tradimenti, parlavo appunto di modi e maniere di insegnare i figli, che non sono quelli comuni in società, quindi ad esempio quelli che hai tu. AB nei discorsi o mettiamo in mezzo quello che noi diciamo o ci riferiamo a quello che scrivono tutti, io nel contesto rispondevo agli esempi che mi riportavi mettendoti in mezzo con idee tue.


ma io ti ho già risposto che, secondo me:

1) questa normalità sempre troppo sbandierata non esiste nemmeno più

2) se esistesse, nemmeno sarebbe una cosa tanto bella, se poi venisse usata come una costrizione, qualcosa al quale uniformarsi. Occhi verdi ti ha aggiunto 2 "mia" prima di normalità, perché, secondo te?

3) io intervenendo in un 3d mi "metto in mezzo"? Ultimo, che dici?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me se la voleva solo togliere dalle balle. Comunque anche lui ha preso le sue belle cantonate. Per il neretto: hai in mente almeno un amimale specifico o possiamo scegliere a caso? Magari il cùculo, che anche lui, a suo modo, garantisce...



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

tradire non è normale, altrimenti non avrebbe il significato che ha





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io ti ho già risposto che, secondo me:
> 
> 1)* questa normalità sempre troppo sbandierata non esiste nemmeno più*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ti accodi però dovresti anche capire se qualcuno ha detto ciò che joey vorrebbe confutare o se è solo quello che ha capito lui.



Posso affermare che Joey sta male, anche perchè quello che lui scrive chissà dove lo ha letto, e da chi lo ha letto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:


tutta la storia dell'evoluzione da buttare nel cesso e tu ci ridi sopra? Tutta la storia della pedagogia rivelatasi completamente inutile e tu sghignazzi? Bastava fermarsi al riportare un pezzo della preda alla grotta. Ci fermavamo lì e stavamo meglio tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io ti ho già risposto che, secondo me:
> 
> 1) questa normalità sempre troppo sbandierata non esiste nemmeno più
> 
> ...



Bha tutto può essere come invece no. E' come se volessimo ribaltare il tutto, io divento anormale in quello che una volta era normale e OcchiVerdi diventa normale in quello che una volta era anormale. I nick sono presi a caso. Ma invertendo l'ordine dei fattori vorrei capire in quale società dobbiamo essere normali in quella di Ultimo o in quella di Occhiverdi.

Mi sta girando la testa. Dobbiamo recuperare quello che nella società odierna è ritenuto normale.

Io da oggi promuovo l'omicidio passabile di festa nazionale, Sto estremizzando lo so, ma insomma quando lotto per qualcosa lo faccio per una cosa importante. :carneval:

Apro un 3D con un sondaggio, io metterei il 30 di febbraio come festa dell'omicidio, così prendo due piccioni con una fava. Sconvolgo febbraio e.....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire non è normale, altrimenti non avrebbe il significato che ha


Alcune volte davvero mi sembra di combattere coi mulini a vento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire non è normale, altrimenti non avrebbe il significato che ha


beh, normale (significato neutro) vuol dire ciò che la media fa (norma, consuetudine). Scusa ma ultimamente, a parte qui dentro, mi are decisamente che la norma sia che la gente tradisce almeno una volta nella vita.

se poi estendi al termine "normale" quello di "accettabile" o "giusto" etc etc (cosa che mi paia faccia Ultimo, almeno, ho questo dubbio), direi che, data l'altissima quantità di casi e motivi diversi, magari non proprio accettabile, ma nemmeno criminale per definizione, questo sì. Cioè, dipende.

Diciamo che, se devo proprio confrontare la famiglia cattolica tradizionale italiana ( quella che è stata "normale" per generazioni) e una famiglia moderna sgangherata, con magari un tradimento all'interno, non è per niente detto che preferisca la prima. Poi, dipende da caso a caso. Preferirei comunque di gran lunga la mia idea di famiglia: non tradizionale, non monolitica, assolutamente non cattolica, assolutamente non fusionale, che magari sbaglia ma che lo mette in conto e non lo fa in modo meschino e che soprattutto che sa che, a meno di casi di fortuna immensa, è a tempo. Finirà.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, normale (significato neutro) vuol dire ciò che la media fa (norma, consuetudine). Scusa ma ultimamente, a parte qui dentro, mi are decisamente che la norma sia che la gente tradisce almeno una volta nella vita.
> 
> se poi estendi al termine "normale" quello di "accettabile" o "giusto" etc etc (cosa che mi paia faccia Ultimo, almeno, ho questo dubbio), direi che, data l'altissima quantità di casi e motivi diversi, magari non proprio accettabile, ma nemmeno criminale per definizione, questo sì. Cioè, dipende.
> 
> Diciamo che, se devo proprio confrontare la famiglia cattolica tradizionale italiana ( quella che è stata "normale" per generazioni) e una famiglia moderna sgangherata, con magari un tradimento all'interno, non è per niente detto che preferisca la prima. Poi, dipende da caso a caso. Preferirei comunque di gran lunga la mia idea di famiglia: *non tradizionale, non monolitica, assolutamente non cattolica, assolutamente non fusionale, che magari sbaglia ma che lo mette in conto e non lo fa in modo meschino e che soprattutto che sa che, a meno di casi di fortuna immensa, è a tempo. Finirà*.


ho capito.
come si tradisce in maniera non meschina?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.
> come si tradisce in maniera non meschina?


non essendo Lothar, ad esempio. Questa era facile, lo ammetto.
Il tradimento di AnnaKarenina, così come lo si legge, ad esempio, mi pare tutto tranne che meschino.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non essendo Lothar, ad esempio. Questa era facile, lo ammetto.
> Il tradimento di AnnaKarenina, così come lo si legge, ad esempio, mi pare tutto tranne che meschino.


che possa succedere in mille modi e che alcuni  abbiano  mille alibi è vero.
però a tutte le solite tiritere di false aperture mentali oppongo un ragionamento infantile e semplice: nella vita voglio rapportarmi con persone leali e sincere sempre.voglio potermi fidare della gente .
cerco di comportarmi lealmente e chiedo la stessa cosa nei miei confronti
nel lavoro, nelle amicizie e soprattutto nell'amore


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non essendo Lothar, ad esempio. Questa era facile, lo ammetto.
> Il tradimento di AnnaKarenina, così come lo si legge, ad esempio, mi pare tutto tranne che meschino.


dissento stavolta anna...
non è meschino solo quando l'altro è messo al corrente...quando l'altro è consapevole, ma se l'altro nulla sa e ti aspetta a casa credendo che tu sia stato a lavoro o comunque non in un altro letto..no non è bello...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

olè..oggi non è giornata... sono caduta dalle scale in ufficio...perva andarmi peggio...me la sono cavata con un labbro spaccato... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè..oggi non è giornata... sono caduta dalle scale in ufficio...perva andarmi peggio...me la sono cavata con un labbro spaccato... :unhappy:


ma cazzarola, simy
cosa mi combini.ma spaccato come?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Mi estraneo dai ragionamenti che si stanno facendo, si va a disquisire anche sui termini che uso, atto non va bene normale non va bene, vorrei capire se dobbiamo arrivare al punto tale da dover prima chiedere il permesso per scrivere determinati termini che usualmente vengono utilizzati. 

La fedeltà è diventata anormale e non fa male.
La stima ed il precorrere determinati pensieri non vanno bene perchè altri la pensano diversamente e si vuole arrivare al punto tale da rendere normale quello che normale non è. scusatemi le parole normali eh, potevo scrivere tradimento, stima, sincerità libertà e di conseguenza cambiarne il significato appena ripetuto almeno tre volte.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cazzarola, simy
> cosa mi combini.ma spaccato come?


mi sono fatta un bel taglio... ora c'ho messo un mega cerotto.. ho fermato il sangue e rianimato il mio capo che momenti sviene... sembra che sono uscita da un incontro di boxe ma sto più o meno bene...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè..oggi non è giornata... sono caduta dalle scale in ufficio...perva andarmi peggio...me la sono cavata con un labbro spaccato... :unhappy:


giufà.....con affetto si intende..


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fatta un bel taglio... ora c'ho messo un mega cerotto.. ho fermato il sangue e rianimato il mio capo che momenti sviene... sembra che sono uscita da un incontro di boxe ma sto più o meno bene...


denti te ne mancano?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> giufà.....con affetto si intende..



giufà sta per........stordita?

no perchè gliel'ho appena detto io


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> denti te ne mancano?View attachment 6824


ahahah no li ho ancora tutti


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendila come vuoi. E' verificabile e verificato: figli stronzi di genitori supergenitori e figli impeccabili di genitori pessimi.
> Tutto sulla carta, eh, *tutto per far guadagnare dei begli eurozzi a schiere di orrendi psicologi da strapazzo che pretendono di insegnarci "come si fa"*.
> Aborro queste disquisizioni. La vita è un'altra cosa e non la rinchiudi nelle formule. E i figli sono sempre ALTRO da quello che ti aspetti.


quotone sul maltrattamento degli psico-labili :up::up::up:
organizzazioni di furbastri che sfruttano le miserie altrui...
miseri... 

ormai c'è il business delle separazioni
a me è arrivata la richiesta di amicizia (già separato!!!!!)
di una specie di ente del cazzo di mediazione familiare. 
chi cavolo gliel'avrà detto ?

e con quale goduria gli ho bloccato l'account !


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> giufà.....con affetto si intende..





farfalla ha detto:


> giufà sta per........stordita?
> 
> no perchè gliel'ho appena detto io


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
state buone che qua tutti che mi volevano portare al pronto soccorso... impanicati e io "ao tranquilli me cercate un cerotto?" e intanto sanguinavo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non essendo Lothar, ad esempio. Questa era facile, lo ammetto.
> Il tradimento di AnnaKarenina, così come lo si legge, ad esempio, mi pare tutto tranne che meschino.



AB..tra l'economia e il tempo nn e'giornata..cque cerchero'di essere lo stesso gentile...anche se non lo meriti.

Io sono il contrario di meschino,perche'non illudo..chi vuole''seguirmi''lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo..ben sapendo da prima..cosa la aspetta...spiega cosa ci vedi di meschino.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fatta un bel taglio... ora c'ho messo un mega cerotto.. ho fermato il sangue e rianimato il mio capo che momenti sviene... sembra che sono uscita da un incontro di boxe ma sto più o meno bene...



:bacio:

La scorsa settimana io ho sbattuto l'occhio, sono rimasto alcuni secondi terrorizzato, sangue a fiotti, ero solo e non riuscivo a capire la gravità dell'accaduto. 

Finito tutto bene comunque.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> La scorsa settimana io ho sbattuto l'occhio, sono rimasto alcuni secondi terrorizzato, sangue a fiotti, ero solo e non riuscivo a capire la gravità dell'accaduto.
> 
> Finito tutto bene comunque.


:kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai mia figlia se lo fa lei il bimbino, conte: è una donna di 25 anni


Poverina chissà quanto ha sofferto per essere figlia unica....
Perchè sai anch'io ho una figlia sola...
E mi chiedo spesso...come farà lei da sola...quando io sarò anziano...
dovrà cuccarmi tutto quanto...

Ma confido nella mia autorità immorale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fatta un bel taglio... ora c'ho messo un mega cerotto.. ho fermato il sangue e rianimato il mio capo che momenti sviene... sembra che sono uscita da un incontro di boxe ma sto più o meno bene...



XD

vabbè dai, il labbro spaccato ha il suo fascino!
guarisci presto!


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dissento stavolta anna...
> non è meschino solo quando l'altro è messo al corrente...quando l'altro è consapevole, ma se l'altro nulla sa e ti aspetta a casa credendo che tu sia stato a lavoro o comunque non in un altro letto..no non è bello...



quoto....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> AB..tra l'economia e il tempo nn e'giornata..cque cerchero'di essere lo stesso gentile...anche se non lo meriti.
> 
> Io sono il contrario di meschino,perche'non illudo..*chi vuole''seguirmi''lo *fa a suo rischio e pericolo..ben sapendo da prima..cosa la aspetta...spiega cosa ci vedi di meschino.


VABEH LOTHAR...

si parlava nei confronti della moglie non delle amanti...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> AB..tra l'economia e il tempo nn e'giornata..cque cerchero'di essere lo stesso gentile...anche se non lo meriti.
> 
> Io sono il contrario di meschino,perche'non illudo..chi vuole''seguirmi''lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo..ben sapendo da prima..cosa la aspetta...spiega cosa ci vedi di meschino.


Lothar...suvvia perdona Annablume...
anche perchè secondo me 
donna di gran classe e cultura
torre inespugnabile....

Teniamocela buona

con qualche frizzantino

at salut

Ma tu immagini i tuoi due figli che ti giudicano?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> La scorsa settimana io ho sbattuto l'occhio, sono rimasto alcuni secondi terrorizzato, sangue a fiotti, ero solo e non riuscivo a capire la gravità dell'accaduto.
> 
> Finito tutto bene comunque.


Ma hai sentito dei due pescatori a Palermo?


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2013)

Non entro troppo nel merito, ma immagino che non sia facile comunque per un figlio vedere che uno dei due genitori soffre perché l'altro ha infranto quel patto che tra l'altro ha generato lui figlio. Le cose che si possono mettere in moto sono complicate, e in ogni caso è difficile essere del tutto sereni di fronte a un genitore che di fronte all'altra metà della coppia (perché di coppia si tratta) compie opera di falsa testimonianza. Senza contare che potrebbe porsi lo scomodo problema di cosa poter fare per il dolore di chi soffre di più, e in casi estremi dover emotivamente (e a volte operativamente) scegliere da che parte stare; è comunque un sovraccarico affettivo...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dissento stavolta anna...
> non è meschino solo quando l'altro è messo al corrente...quando l'altro è consapevole...


Ecco, allora non è meschino, secondo voi.
(Per me e' meschino lo stesso, e' meschino causare sofferenza a qualcuno, purtroppo però nei rapporti farsi male -anche in modi "migliori" del tradimento, per carità- non è quasi mai evitabile. Vivere una vita insieme senza mai ferirsi... Mah. Fatto sta che essere meschini... Succede).


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ecco, allora non è meschino, secondo voi.
> (Per me e' meschino lo stesso, e' meschino causare sofferenza a qualcuno, purtroppo però nei rapporti farsi male -anche in modi "migliori" del tradimento, per carità- non è quasi mai evitabile. *Vivere una vita insieme senza mai ferirsi... *Mah. Fatto sta che essere meschini... Succede).


non ho capito..davvero..rispiega...
per te è meschino(termine poco felice ma c'era quello a disposizione) anche quando l'altro sa...

sul neretto purtroppo è vero...e non solo tradendo..è la vita, si sbaglia e si può anche rimediare alle volte...

comunque rispiega davvero...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dissento stavolta anna...
> non è meschino solo quando l'altro è messo al corrente...quando l'altro è consapevole, ma se l'altro nulla sa e ti aspetta a casa credendo che tu sia stato a lavoro o comunque non in un altro letto..no non è bello...


no, no, aspetta Annuccia, non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai detto. Intendevo che non credo che l'amore per sempre esista, e non credo (più) che l'amore, in alcune periodi della propria vita, basti. O almeno, che "debba" bastare, per forza, debba risolvere, per forza, debba esaurire, per forza, debba rispondere a tutti gli aspetti della persona, per forza. Ho detto che le cose capitano, e ci sono motivi e motivi. Ho detto che non sono inaccettabili per definizione, dipende. Poi io, quando motivi ne avevo a pacchi, a pacchi, non ho tradito lo stesso ed ho al suo posto sostenuto. A fondo perduto. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire. Però, per quello che vedo intorno a me e che so, non mi sento più di aver diritto di tirare pietre.  Non ce l'ho di certo perché non ho tradito. Non sono migliore di un fedifrago solo perché fedifrago. Posso averne comunque empatia, tenerezza, persino stima, indipendentemente dal tradimento. E ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Quello di Circe o di altre lette qui sarà sempre inaccettabile, sempre. Ecco.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

il tradimento invece è evitabile.





AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ecco, allora non è meschino, secondo voi.
> (Per me e' meschino lo stesso,* e' meschino causare sofferenza a qualcuno, purtroppo però nei rapporti farsi male -anche in modi "migliori" del tradimento, per carità- non è quasi mai evitabile*. Vivere una vita insieme senza mai ferirsi... Mah. Fatto sta che essere meschini... Succede).


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fatta un bel taglio... ora c'ho messo un mega cerotto.. ho fermato il sangue e rianimato il mio capo che momenti sviene... sembra che sono uscita da un incontro di boxe ma sto più o meno bene...


cavolo, mi spiace!!!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, aspetta Annuccia, non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai detto. Intendevo *che non credo che l'amore per sempre esista, e non credo (più) che l'amore, in alcune periodi della propria vita, basti. O almeno, che "debba" bastare, per forza, debba risolvere, per forza, debba esaurire, per forza, *debba rispondere a tutti gli aspetti della persona, per forza. Ho detto che le cose capitano, e ci sono motivi e motivi. Ho detto che non sono inaccettabili per definizione, dipende. Poi io, quando motivi ne avevo a pacchi, a pacchi, non ho tradito lo stesso ed ho al suo posto sostenuto. A fondo perduto. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire. Però, per quello che vedo intorno a me e che so, non mi sento più di aver diritto di tirare pietre.  Non ce l'ho di certo perché non ho tradito. *Non sono migliore di un fedifrago solo perché fedifrago. Posso averne comunque empatia, tenerezza, persino stima,* indipendentemente dal tradimento. E ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Quello di Circe o di altre lette qui sarà sempre inaccettabile, sempre. Ecco.


che l'amore possa finire lo sappiamo tutti, basta dirlo .
sbaglio o c'è un equivoco di fondo? e sulla parte finale direi che anche quello è perfettamente  normale .cosa ti fa credere il contrario?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Si, e' meschino comunque. ( tranne nei casi in cui non si è più coppia, nessuno soffre, ognuno ha la propria vita fuori casa e le cose son molto chiare e serene).
Ma se c'è ancora amore, ancora coppia... Che l'altro sappia non rende la cosa meno meschina.
Non c'è forse tradimento nel senso della menzogna, nel senso della slealtà perché si è onesti, ma si procurano comunque sofferenze.
Su questo credo non ci si possa star tanto a raccontarsela. Si fa all'altro una brutta cosa, poi gli si lascia scegliere se sopportarla o no.
Non è bello.
Il punto qui è se essendo persone che fanno brutte cose si può essere buoni genitori.
Io spero di si.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...suvvia perdona Annablume...
> anche perchè secondo me
> donna di gran classe e cultura
> torre inespugnabile....
> ...


allora fa per me:smile:..ho appena finito di parlare al cell con mia''amante virtuale'',che e' proprio cosi'alta classe e cultura.

Amico..ogni tanto io e la tigre ci ''graffiamo''...be'i figli non dicono,parlo seriamente....''mamma  cosa aspetti a fargli le valigie????........ho imbottigliato ottimo pinot padoan...stasera calice a te..e Anna ..anche perche'quel nome li mi evoca un grande''amore''.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, aspetta Annuccia, non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai detto. Intendevo che non credo *che l'amore per sempre esista*, e non credo (più) che l'amore, in alcune periodi della propria vita, basti. O almeno, che "debba" bastare, per forza, debba risolvere, per forza, debba esaurire, per forza, debba rispondere a tutti gli aspetti della persona, per forza. Ho detto che le cose capitano, e ci sono motivi e motivi. Ho detto che non sono inaccettabili per definizione, dipende. Poi io, quando motivi ne avevo a pacchi, a pacchi, non ho tradito lo stesso ed ho al suo posto sostenuto. A fondo perduto. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire. Però, per quello che vedo intorno a me e che so, non mi sento più di aver diritto di tirare pietre. Non ce l'ho di certo perché non ho tradito. Non sono migliore di un fedifrago solo perché fedifrago. Posso averne comunque empatia, tenerezza, persino stima, indipendentemente dal tradimento. E ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Quello di Circe o di altre lette qui sarà sempre inaccettabile, sempre. Ecco.



beh posso solo dire che la vita è complicata...scusa se ho capito male...

sul neretto..boh..l'amore è bello finchè dura...poi non diventa brutto, ma un ricordo da conservare nonostante i risvolti...
il futuro non è nelle nostre mani..ma bisogna anche avere fiducia un pochino non trovi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi estraneo dai ragionamenti che si stanno facendo, si va a disquisire anche sui termini che uso, atto non va bene normale non va bene, vorrei capire se dobbiamo arrivare al punto tale da dover prima chiedere il permesso per scrivere determinati termini che usualmente vengono utilizzati.
> 
> La fedeltà è diventata anormale e non fa male.
> La stima ed il precorrere determinati pensieri non vanno bene perchè altri la pensano diversamente e si vuole arrivare al punto tale da rendere normale quello che normale non è. scusatemi le parole normali eh, potevo scrivere tradimento, stima, sincerità libertà e di conseguenza cambiarne il significato appena ripetuto almeno tre volte.


Ultimo, non ho disquisito sui termini per romperti le scatole. Ho specificato il significato per mettere in evidenza delle differenze. Che per me sono un valore e hanno un valore pari. Per te invece mi sembra che siano tutt'al più tollerate, ma sempre tenendo ben presente cosa e come dovrebbero invece _normalmente_ essere. Questa cosa mi sembra un grandissimo errore, sia concettuale che pratico. Ogni volta che provo a dire questa cosa, però, ti picchi. A me dispiace, ma non è certo questo il modo, al caso, di farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si, e' meschino comunque. ( tranne nei casi in cui non si è più coppia, nessuno soffre, ognuno ha la propria vita fuori casa e le cose son molto chiare e serene).
> Ma se c'è ancora amore, ancora coppia... Che l'altro sappia non rende la cosa meno meschina.
> Non c'è forse tradimento nel senso della menzogna, nel senso della slealtà perché si è onesti, ma si procurano comunque sofferenze.
> Su questo credo non ci si possa star tanto a raccontarsela. Si fa all'altro una brutta cosa, poi gli si lascia scegliere se sopportarla o no.
> ...




purtroppo il discorso iniziale era quello....
ma poi come si è soliti fare si arriva altrove...

io ho detto la mia a riguardo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che l'amore possa finire lo sappiamo tutti, basta dirlo .
> sbaglio o c'è un equivoco di fondo? e sulla parte finale direi che anche quello è perfettamente  normale .cosa ti fa credere il contrario?


intanto, Minerva, non credo che l'amore _possa finire_. Credo che _l'amore per sempre non esista_, è diverso. 

non credo nemmeno che per crescere bambini sia necessaria la famiglia monogamica convivente, poi.

e quale sarebbe l'equivoco di fondo? non ho capito.
Per il tradimento, è che è per me confusissimo, variegatissimo, per te forse no: è sbagliato e basta. Io temo oramai che in molte situazioni, pur rimanendo una cosa non bella da fare a un altro, possa essere il minore dei mali rispetto a sé. 
Ne parlavo giusto la scorsa settimana con un amico carissimo. Persona non in gamba, di più. E che da poco ha un'amante. Non è facile niente. Di pensare come merde i traditori solo perché traditori no, non posso. Penso peggio di chi non tradisce e si accontenta di una rapporto liso, trito e ritrito che non basterebbe nemmeno al gatto. E sai quanti matrimoni che resistono sono così? Almeno la metà, se non di più, di quelli della generazione dei miei.


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intanto, Minerva, non credo che l'amore _possa finire_. Credo che _l'amore per sempre non esista_, è diverso.
> 
> non credo nemmeno che per crescere bambini sia necessaria la famiglia monogamica convivente, poi.
> 
> ...


Anna, ti prego, edita quel "non basterebbe nemmeno al gatto"! Il mio, sulla falsariga credo di tutti gli altri gatti, pretende di essere trattato molto meglio di mio marito, e penso che abbia ragione!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento invece è evitabile.


Uhm...
Direi che poi evitare di metterti in certe occasioni no?
Ma se ti metti a rischio

se non è oggi è domani eh?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intanto, Minerva, non credo che l'amore _possa finire_. Credo che _l'amore per sempre non esista_, è diverso.
> 
> non credo nemmeno che per crescere bambini sia necessaria la famiglia monogamica convivente, poi.
> 
> ...


ma perché scrivi concetti come traditori merde , matrimoni ipocriti , minore dei mali...lo so anch'io che chi mena fa ancora peggio...(....)tutta roba che evade dalle cose che ho scritto e che non cambia di una virgola  la mancanza di lealtà di chi mente.
poi possiamo esaminare caso per caso e trovare giustificazioni e motivi.
poi dici che non occorre la coppia monogamica per crescere adeguatamente i figli; può essere .
dovessi scegliere per un bimbo io comunque la preferirei , poi si sa che ci son bambini che son costretti a vivere in ben altre situazioni sfortunate


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> AB..tra l'economia e il tempo nn e'giornata..cque cerchero'di essere lo stesso gentile...anche se non lo meriti.
> 
> Io sono il contrario di meschino,perche'non illudo..chi vuole''seguirmi''lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo..ben sapendo da prima..cosa la aspetta...spiega cosa ci vedi di meschino.


eddai, Lothar, dillo a tua moglie che passi le giornate a cercarti su siti appositi e via chat zoccole troie e nulla assoluti (cit) da scoparti nei motel. Poi ne riparliamo, di cosa è meschino e cosa non lo è. Comunque, non volevo offenderti. Lo fai già tu scrivendo come scrivi quel che scrivi


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora fa per me:smile:..ho appena finito di parlare al cell con mia''amante virtuale'',che e' proprio cosi'alta classe e cultura.
> 
> Amico..ogni tanto io e la tigre ci ''graffiamo''...be'i figli non dicono,parlo seriamente....''mamma  cosa aspetti a fargli le valigie????........ho imbottigliato ottimo pinot padoan...stasera calice a te..e Anna ..anche perche'quel nome li mi evoca un grande''amore''.


Maledizione i figli dalla parte della madre....
Non va bene così...
Ma vedi?

E la madre dovrebbe dire...e poi noi come facciamo senza di lui?

Il capo famiglia?

Ma vedi come siamo messi?

Comunque stanare Annablume sarà impresa ardua....

ma ce la farò a costo di mettere a soqquadro l'intera Italia...eheheheeheh...

at salut...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi lo farebbe?...beh io non tradisco ok?..ipotizziamo però che lo voglia fare...mi devo organizzare no? ipotizziamo che organizzo per tale ora e tale giorno, se quel giorno ia figlia mi chiede di fare una cosa con lei è chiaro che non invento palle e vado dall'amante...è una cosa vile...ma lo stesso dicasi se devo fare altro ...io si, lascio mia figlia dalla nonna per fare delle cose per me e riposare la mente(no amante) ma perché mia figlia è contenta di stare dalla nonna ma se quel giorno lei vuole fare qualcosa in particolare rimando....*l'esempio che hai fatto sulla partita di calcio è estremo...spero siano pochi a farlo*...


Continua a sperare.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intanto, Minerva, *non credo che l'amore possa finire. Credo che l'amore per sempre non esista, è diverso.
> 
> *non credo nemmeno che per crescere bambini sia necessaria la famiglia monogamica convivente, poi.
> 
> ...


è la stessa cosa...non esiste l'amore per sempre perchè può finire...
i motivi sono tanti...
però anna...io spero che l'amore che unisce me e mio marito duri per sempre...certo le farfalle nello stomaco non ci sono più...ogni tanto credo ci siano ma è solo colite....anche se non credo nelle favole e tengo i piedi per terra me lo auguro comunque di invecchiare insieme a lui...



nel frattempo vivo la vita giorno per giorno senza farmi domande...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, Lothar, dillo a tua moglie che passi le giornate a cercarti su siti appositi e via chat zoccole troie e nulla assoluti (cit) da scoparti nei motel. Poi ne riparliamo, di cosa è meschino e cosa non lo è. Comunque, non volevo offenderti. Lo fai già tu scrivendo come scrivi quel che scrivi


Ma che eresie spari?
Eh?
Credi che la tigre della malesia non sospetti?
Ogni tanto lei arriva e lo cazzia di brutto...il povero lothy...che ti credi?

Ma capisci bene che lei la tigre
conosce troppo bene il suo pollo...

Più di quanto Lothar immagini
e non è maestra di vita

ma una gran maestra
nel saperlo tenere buono e tirarlo dalla sua parte.

Sa come prenderlo no?

Che qua non pensi che Lothar sia uno che si fa manovrare dalle femmine. Eh?

Viene dal duro mondo degli affari.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sto leggendo con interesse questo 3D, sono d'accordo con tutti e nessuno, cioè mi piacciono spezzoni scritti da più persone ma nell'interezza non mi riconosco in un nessuno dei pensieri esposti. Un pò lungo e non ho ancora finito di leggere, proverò magari a speigarmi meglio dopo. MA ogni tanto mi pare che serpeggi nel forum questo concetto, cioè che i figli abbiano diritto all'amore imperituro reciproco dei genitori (l'amore dell'uno verso l'altro genitore). Ma perché lo pensate? Io non credo proprio che i figli abbiano questo diritto, proprio per niente. Hanno diritto di essere amati da entrambi, questo sì. Ma non hanno diritto alla *famigghia*. *Tantomeno hanno diritto di avere due genitori che si guardano con i cuoricini negli occhi. Nessuno toglie niente ai bimbi non amando l'altro loro genitore.* Anzi, io insegnerei loro che è solo culo, una fortuna pazzesca, se rimangono insieme. Non so che ambiente frequentate, che amici avete, ma nella mia cerchia, più di 10 anni le coppie raramente reggono. Conosco 2, 3 "matrimoni" longevi. Gli altri no. E non solo nella mia generazione, ma anche in quella di mia madre...


Questo è un bel po' estremo. Ci si mette insieme per fare una famiglia con la convinzione di stare insieme e amarsi e ci si impegna per questo. Può andare storto ma si aspira al meglio. Se va storto si cerca lo stesso di fare il meglio possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> in quell'esempio il padre sarebbe stato meno pessimo se al posto dell'amante bionda ci fosse stato l'amico camionista compagno di bowling ?


Tra i pessimi ci sono anche i più pessimi. Siamo sempre a distinguere tra il peggio? Però è difficile che si rifiuti una cosa giusta a un figlio o al coniuge per cose a cui non si tiene davvero. E per il bowling ci si può organizzare meglio che per tradire.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, Lothar, dillo a tua moglie che passi le giornate a cercarti su siti appositi e via chat zoccole troie e nulla assoluti (cit) da scoparti nei motel. Poi ne riparliamo, di cosa è meschino e cosa non lo è. Comunque, non volevo offenderti. Lo fai già tu scrivendo come scrivi quel che scrivi


e'un segno del destino..un'altra Anna...:smile:..poi vedi??sono qua'2 minuti dopo di te...altro segno...perche' io qua'sono raro...

quisquilie a parte Ab..io faccio diverse cose quindi tempo per chat nn ne ho.sei fuori strada..mi limit0,una volta stabilita la''fagiana''a mandare 1 messaggio 1.Poi aspetto...quindi cosa molto soft cara mia..e se la trovo bene..se non la trovo bene lo stesso.
Non mi offendo amica mia..so bene di non essere nel giusto..ma sai penso che il tempo scorra..che i treni non passino due volte.e crudamente che la''bestia''possa beccarmi..cosi come ha fatto con due grandi amici.E li'non c'e Lothar che tenga..ma un Lucifero che mi arriva a prendermi.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'un segno del destino..un'altra Anna...:smile:..poi vedi??sono qua'2 minuti dopo di te...altro segno...perche' io qua'sono raro...
> 
> quisquilie a parte Ab..io faccio diverse cose quindi tempo per chat nn ne ho.sei fuori strada..mi limit0,una volta stabilita la''fagiana''a mandare 1 messaggio 1.Poi aspetto...quindi cosa molto soft cara mia..e se la trovo bene..se non la trovo bene lo stesso.
> Non mi offendo amica mia..so bene di non essere nel giusto..ma sai penso che il tempo scorra..che i treni non passino due volte.e crudamente che la''bestia''possa beccarmi..cosi come ha fatto con due grandi amici.E li'non c'e Lothar che tenga..ma un Lucifero che mi arriva a prendermi.


Vero amico...
La bestia è ben peggiore di una moglie incazzata.
At salut
e che la gnocca sia sempre con noi!
E ricorda il detto di mio nonno

A 80 anni tira ancora
ma non spinge più!

Se solo sapessero qua dentro quanto tu lavori...
Pensano che sei tutto il giorno a chattare con le fagiane...ste quagliotte...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maledizione i figli dalla parte della madre....
> Non va bene così...
> Ma vedi?
> 
> ...


Normale amico...i maschi guai con la madre..il contrario accadra'in casa vostra.
La madre dice''che liberazione sarebbe..'':smile:..nn pensare che vivere con me,sia paseggiata...glia nni passano si peggiora.

sto sguinzagliando gli amici degli amici.. e questione di ore.la troveremo....:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> era per rispondere all'esempio altrettanto estremo di brunetta...*quale padre o madre direbbe no non ti posso accompagnare a calcetto o da qualche altra parte perché....deve vedersi con l'amante*...se lo fai lo fai quando comunque sei libero dagli impegni familiari a prescindere...si parlava di TOGLIERE negare...beh mi sembrava esagerato..o per lo meno non generalizzerei...ci sono famiglie che riescono ad andare avanti ad educare e voler bene i figli anche se hanno commesso degli errori.


Quale? Tanti. Non so chi lo ammetterebbe.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'un segno del destino..un'altra Anna...:smile:..poi vedi??sono qua'2 minuti dopo di te...altro segno...perche' io qua'sono raro...
> 
> quisquilie a parte Ab..io faccio diverse cose quindi tempo per chat nn ne ho.sei fuori strada..mi limit0,una volta stabilita la''fagiana''a mandare 1 messaggio 1.Poi aspetto...quindi cosa molto soft cara mia..e se la trovo bene..se non la trovo bene lo stesso.
> Non mi offendo amica mia..so bene di non essere nel giusto..ma sai penso che il tempo scorra..che i treni non passino due volte.e crudamente che la''bestia''possa beccarmi..cosi come ha fatto con due grandi amici.E li'non c'e Lothar che tenga..ma un Lucifero che mi arriva a prendermi.


Io credo che tu sia un personaggio molto più drammatico e profondo di quanto la sinteticità dei tuoi racconti ed il loro contenuto non lasci intuire.
Hai condensato millenni di pensiero umano sul tema sesso/morte in poche battute: chi sa vedere un minimo nell'animo altrui vede un bel maelstrom vorticoso in te, amico.
Ora so che non lo fai per vizio ma per combattere la Bestia: siamo distanti anni luce ma ti rispetto. E' molto umano e merita compassione nell'accezione latina, di grande umanità, del termine.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

pensandoci credo che molti tradiscano per paura di invecchiare o di morire





Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo che tu sia un personaggio molto più drammatico e profondo di quanto la sinteticità dei tuoi racconti ed il loro contenuto non lasci intuire.
> Hai condensato millenni di pensiero umano sul tema sesso/morte in poche battute: chi sa vedere un minimo nell'animo altrui vede un bel maelstrom vorticoso in te, amico.
> Ora so che non lo fai per vizio *ma per combattere la Bestia*: siamo distanti anni luce ma ti rispetto. E' molto umano e merita compassione nell'accezione latina, di grande umanità, del termine.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero amico...
> La bestia è ben peggiore di una moglie incazzata.
> At salut
> e che la gnocca sia sempre con noi!
> ...


Lo sai bene amico...mi spiace di averla ''evocata''.sorry..........
Ma sai alti e bassi..in questo momento limito i danni...oltretutto odio le chat,sai Conte mi sembra di invadere la privacy,altrui..la faccio molto a fatica..mai con sconosciute..e sempre per pochi minuti.e a porte chiuse..:smile:a proposito....ahahahahha e'l'ora.....at salut


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

tradire è un po' morire


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dovrebbero non saperlo mai. Non sono caz* loro, nemmeno per un pò.


In un mondo "perfetto":carneval:.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché scrivi concetti come traditori merde , matrimoni ipocriti , minore dei mali...lo so anch'io che chi mena fa ancora peggio...(....)tutta roba che evade dalle cose che ho scritto e che non cambia di una virgola  la mancanza di lealtà di chi mente.
> poi possiamo esaminare caso per caso e trovare giustificazioni e motivi.
> poi dici che non occorre la coppia monogamica per crescere adeguatamente i figli; può essere .
> dovessi scegliere per un bimbo io comunque la preferirei , poi si sa che ci son bambini che son costretti a vivere in ben altre situazioni sfortunate


ma Minerva, io non ho tirato fuori i maltrattamenti, di fronte ai quali è ovvio che tutto impallidisca. Ho tirato furi qualcosa di diffusissimo: i matrimoni di "convenienza", di "consuetudine" delle scorse generazioni. Bene, fra quelli e un matrimonio vivo, ma (seppur) con "cadute", scelgo il secondo, se proprio devo.
La lealtà. Mi sono comportata con lealtà in amore, lo faccio sempre e comunque nell'amicizia. Nel lavoro non me la chiede nessuno, basta che scrivo . Ma questo non vuol dire che sia migliore di chi, per motivi vari, possa essersi comportato con minore lealtà di me. Questo, voglio dire. Invece, mi sembra che per te il "leale" sia migliore a prescindere e che quel comportamento, travalichi il confine della relazione e divenga la chiave di ogni altro suo aspetto... 

non so, magari ho interpretato in modo troppo talebano i tuoi interventi, ci sta che non abbia capito.

sui figli, per me vale solo quanto sono in gamba le persone che li hanno concepiti/che li crescono. Anche il fatto che siano donne single a farlo, al di là della fatica loro, ad esempio, non credo sia sbagliato. Una persona che conosco, ad esempio, il padre se lo è scelto per caratteristiche genomiche. Il figlio lo voleva da sola. Non ci vedo assolutamente nulla di male. Cioè, non lo so, dipende. Non penso positivamente la famiglia solo perché è famiglia. Penso positivamente la famiglia se la famiglia mi piace. Altrimenti non se ne parla, preferisco i singoli.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire è un po' morire


se la moglie lo viene a sapere si.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei più brava di me.ma scusate si parlava di doppia vita della madre e del padre giusto???si parlava se si poteva essere dei buoni genitori giusto???se vengono a saperlo è un casino lo so..ma anche se...dico ipotizziamolo...odierebbero la madre o il padre, inizialmente forse, ma poi dove sta scritto che i valori personali del figlio cambierebbero direzione????e ripeto quel che ho scritto in un altro interventonessuna madre o padre che tradisce, una volta scoperto/a dal figlio direbbe tradire è giusto.


Non lo direbbe neanche il genitore arrestato per spaccio o per furto. Meglio sarebbe non trovarsi a vergognarsi di fronte ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? quelli che tradiscono mica hanno tutti il marchio di caino sulle fronte... anzi. A casa possono baciare ed essere pieni di attenzioni come te.


Questo è pure vero e crea ancor maggiore delusione se si scopre che era doppiezza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Anna, ti prego, edita quel "non basterebbe nemmeno al gatto"! Il mio, sulla falsariga credo di tutti gli altri gatti, pretende di essere trattato molto meglio di mio marito, e penso che abbia ragione!



:risata::risata:  hai ragione, anche le mie gatte pretendevano il meglio :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo direbbe neanche il genitore arrestato per spaccio o per furto. *Meglio sarebbe non trovarsi a vergognarsi di fronte ai figli.*


*

*ma va...certo che sarebbe meglio...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl:





Annuccia ha detto:


> se la moglie lo viene a sapere si.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un bel po' estremo. Ci si mette insieme per fare una famiglia con la convinzione di stare insieme e amarsi e ci si impegna per questo. Può andare storto ma si aspira al meglio. Se va storto si cerca lo stesso di fare il meglio possibile.


ci si mette insieme perche ci si ama ORA, secondo me. E si fa un progetto insieme, specie un figlio (leggi: a vita) perché si sa che si saprà (o ci si proverà) farlo degnamente a vita, indipendentemente dalle traversie della coppia...

almeno, io questo credo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa...non esiste l'amore per sempre perchè può finire...
> i motivi sono tanti...
> però anna...io spero che l'amore che unisce me e mio marito duri per sempre...certo le farfalle nello stomaco non ci sono più...ogni tanto credo ci siano ma è solo colite....anche se non credo nelle favole e tengo i piedi per terra me lo auguro comunque di invecchiare insieme a lui...
> 
> ...



e te lo auguro, di cuore! Mica volevo portare sfiga :smile:

la fortune smaccate esistono. Parlavo di norma, un termine gettonatissimo qui. Norma oramai statistica


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e te lo auguro, di cuore*! Mica volevo portare sfiga :smile:
> *
> la fortune smaccate esistono. Parlavo di norma, un termine gettonatissimo qui. Norma oramai statistica


mica l'ho pensato...
il mio voleva essere anche un augurio esteso a te ,a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora è perfetto :up:
> 
> .. io fino ad un paio di anni fa ce l'ho davvero messa tutta per salvare capra e cavoli. Spesso sbagliando.
> Non ho rimpianti.


Ma cosa c'entra con il tradimento del coniuge o dei figli? Voi non tradite nessuno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mica l'ho pensato...
> il mio voleva essere anche un augurio esteso a te ,a tutti.


lo accetto con enorme piacere, sperando di non disattivarne l'effetto col mio latente pessimismo


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo accetto con enorme piacere, sperando di non disattivarne l'effetto col mio latente *pessimismo*


il pessimismo è deleterio....

obiettivi si ma pessimisti mai.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


interessante tema.

infatti penso che il genitore traditore non ha nessuna autorità in campo sessuale affettivo nei confronti dei figli. essendo poi figlio di entrambi genitori traditori, so di cosa parlo. qualunque loro consiglio, anche se a volte pensato a voler insegnare un valore, non vale nulla, perché pare che vi sia sempre un vetro opaco nel mezzo che evita che si veda bene l'intento dell'interlocutore genitore dall'altra parte.

con questo vetro opaco mi sono vendicato e le pillole più amare erano quelle di non raggiungere il mio cuore. quindi ero libero di sbagliare in ogni cosa ma non l'ho fatto perché ero impedito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dai, a chi volesse partecipare, delle regole precise da rispettare, dei canoni.


forse cannoni con due N


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei tu che te le vai a cercare. Fatti un hobby adeguato all'età, la calza, il tombolo, le bocce.
> i tuoi pensieri non sono adatti ad un pubblico, rispetto a te, minorenne.
> 
> qui vogliono parlare sempre di corna, sesso, voglie etc. Così turbi la loro quotidiana tranquillità. Hai visto Ultimo come s'è incazzato, scusami il termine, non l'ospite russo?


Un bel gioco dura poco. Scusa se ho quotato te, non sei l'unico. Ma è davvero stucchevole questo voler invalidare qualcuno dandogli del vecchio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dico la mia da figlio, sperando che non mi uccidiate. Io ho una madre ed avevo un padre, ma la sua figura nonostante tutto è ancora viva in me, la figura di mia madre ha autorità su di me, se potessi parlare con mio padre...lui non potrebbe azzardarsi di avere autorità su di me. Io sono un figlio difficile da avere, perchè a prescindere che siano miei genitori, la loro autorità diviene contestabile nel momento in cui hanno peccato e non hanno seguito quello che mi hanno insegnato, il tradimento è una forma di errore che se non pagata nella forma giusta mostra chiaramente una mancanza di rispetto del prossimo...come poter pensare che una tale persona possa dirmi qualcosa? ;Mia madre ha autorità su di me in quanto mi ha insegnato ad essere una persona reponsabile nel limite delle mie capacità e comunque mi ha insegnato che in caso di errore possibile, l'importante è cercare di riparare al torto fatto.


e perché dovremmo massacrarti? hai detto le stesse cose che ho detto io, anzi, ti sei espresso molto meglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il pessimismo è deleterio....
> 
> *obiettivi* si ma *pessimisti* mai.


secondo me al giorno d'oggi i 2 termini coincidono :risata::risata::risata::im-ok:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bel gioco dura poco. Scusa se ho quotato te, non sei l'unico. Ma è davvero stucchevole questo voler invalidare qualcuno dandogli del vecchio.


hm, qui sono coetanei...

invalidare poi per i modi impeccabili, ancor più singolare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è che si viva per dare l'esempio. Dal momento che sei genitore, la TUA VITA E' L'ESEMPIO. Io ho avuto genitori che mi hanno dato pessimi esempi di genitorialità e non solo e ne ho tratto l'insegnamento di non fare gli stessi errori... ma mi manca l'esempio da ripercorrere con i miei figli.
> Io che loro fossero un disastro naturale fatto coppia... l'ho scoperto interamente quando sono diventata adulta.
> Ma ho passato una buona parte della mia vita seguendo alcuni(fortunatamente non tutti) dei loro insegnamenti.
> Poi grazie agli dèi devo dire che tutta una serie di cose mi ha fatto mettere in discussione quei non-esempi.
> Fare i genitori è soprattutto trasmettere esperienze e valori, mica si è a posto con due bacini e la favola della buonanotte.


bellissimo esempio pratico.

l'insegnamento dei miei genitori è stato tale da aver deciso già in giovane età di non avere figli per non rischiare di ripetere gli errori e, come dici tu, per mancanza di conoscere una via migliore, che me la sono "imparata" negli ultimi 30 anni. alla fine mi manca la mia personalissima famiglia, ma sono ugualmente contento non averla, perché di fatto non ho ripetuto gli errori e ci vado fiero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nel tuo caso si monarchia. Nel caso di un figlio vuol dire ben altro.
> 
> Quando hai un figlio lo hai voluto per crescerlo non per diventare autoritario, ma mi sa che sotto la tua frase ci celi ben altro.
> 
> ...


però, se l'hai pensato l'hai sentito molto profondamente da qualche parte. è un modo molto distruttivo per dire a un figlio "quanto ti odio".

qualche volta ho l'impressione che JB giochi con i suoi figli in modo feroce. penso che siano consapevoli che si tratti di un gioco, ma nonostante piangono le ferite. non è un gioco bello, è il gioco di chi odia. non che odio non sia amore, lo è, ma è una forma di amore (fortissimo) che però non porta altro che dolore e distruzione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Minerva, io non ho tirato fuori i maltrattamenti, di fronte ai quali è ovvio che tutto impallidisca. Ho tirato furi qualcosa di diffusissimo: i matrimoni di "convenienza", di "consuetudine" delle scorse generazioni. Bene, fra quelli e un matrimonio vivo, ma (seppur) con "cadute", scelgo il secondo, se proprio devo.
> La lealtà. Mi sono comportata con lealtà in amore, lo faccio sempre e comunque nell'amicizia. Nel lavoro non me la chiede nessuno, basta che scrivo . Ma questo non vuol dire che sia migliore di chi, per motivi vari, possa essersi comportato con minore lealtà di me. Questo, voglio dire. Invece, mi sembra che per te il "leale" sia migliore a prescindere e che quel comportamento, travalichi il confine della relazione e divenga la chiave di ogni altro suo aspetto...
> 
> non so, magari ho interpretato in modo troppo talebano i tuoi interventi, ci sta che non abbia capito.
> ...


A me va bene tutto separati, separati in casa, single, gay, gay single, con coerenza e lealtà.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, qui* sono coetanei...
> *
> invalidare poi per i modi impeccabili, ancor più singolare


Non so l'età di nessuno. E' il modo che rilevavo, principalmente perché noioso.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, mi spiace!!!!


sono tutta un dolore.... :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me va bene tutto separati, separati in casa, single, gay, gay single, con coerenza e lealtà.


Ciao 

:up::up::up:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutta un dolore.... :unhappy:


Sei certa che non sia meglio andare al pronto soccorso per prevenire cicatrici? E' una rottura stare ad aspettare ma il rischio sul viso vale l'attesa.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che non sia meglio andare al pronto soccorso per prevenire cicatrici? E' una rottura stare ad aspettare ma il rischio sul viso vale l'attesa.


no è un taglietto...   non servono i punti...
sono solo un po' dolorante


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no è un taglietto...   non servono i punti...
> sono solo un po' dolorante


:amici:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :amici:


:kiss:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


premetto che non ho ancora guardato il resto del 3d, dico la mia e poi continuo a leggere.
i miei si sono traditi a vicenda più volte, ad un certo punto hanno scoperto l'uno dell'altro e hanno provato ad andare avanti comunque, forse tentando di risolvere le cose o di sopportare la situazione, ma alla fine il loro rapporto è crollato del tutto. 
è stato un evento che mi ha colpita, avevo 11 anni e mi sono ritrovata in una famiglia non era davvero come appariva, solida e felice.  l'immagine che avevo di loro è diventata confusa, tra le cose che mi dicevano e i fatti accaduti c'era (e c'è) una differenza abissale, una mancanza di coerenza con i valori su cui all'apparenza avevano fondato tutto. 
il problema vero è la violenza con cui è venuta fuori la crisi, il fatto che mi abbiano travolta e non sia stata in alcun modo protetta. nessun perché, nessun tentativo di farmi capire, solo una guerra a tutto campo ed io in mezza senza più un punto di riferimento. ho subito e ho assistito a violenze fisiche, verbali e psicologiche finché la loro autorevolezza è completamente svanita.

avrei potuto superare il tradimento reciproco se mi avessero aiutata, dandomi modo di comprendere il deterioramento del loro legame, ma non lo hanno fatto. io stavo bene fino a quel momento, amavo ed ero amata.
 è il "dopo" pazzesco e furioso che mi ha tolto tutto, l'evento in se riguardava solo loro pur essendo stato doloroso anche per me.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> premetto che non ho ancora guardato il resto del 3d, dico la mia e poi continuo a leggere.
> i miei si sono traditi a vicenda più volte, ad un certo punto hanno scoperto l'uno dell'altro e hanno provato ad andare avanti comunque, forse tentando di risolvere le cose o di sopportare la situazione, ma alla fine il loro rapporto è crollato del tutto.
> è stato un evento che mi ha colpita, avevo 11 anni e mi sono ritrovata in una famiglia non era davvero come appariva, solida e felice. l'immagine che avevo di loro è diventata confusa, tra le cose che mi dicevano e i fatti accaduti c'era (e c'è) una differenza abissale, una mancanza di coerenza con i valori su cui all'apparenza avevano fondato tutto.
> il problema vero è la violenza con cui è venuta fuori la crisi, il fatto che mi abbiano travolta e non sia stata in alcun modo protetta. nessun perché, nessun tentativo di farmi capire, solo una guerra a tutto campo ed io in mezza senza più un punto di riferimento. ho subito e ho assistito a violenze fisiche, verbali e psicologiche finché la loro autorevolezza è completamente svanita.
> ...


una carezza a quella bambina


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> però, se l'hai pensato l'hai sentito molto profondamente da qualche parte. è un modo molto distruttivo per dire a un figlio "quanto ti odio".
> 
> qualche volta ho l'impressione che JB giochi con i suoi figli in modo feroce. penso che siano consapevoli che si tratti di un gioco, ma nonostante piangono le ferite. non è un gioco bello, è il gioco di chi odia. non che odio non sia amore, lo è, ma è una forma di amore (fortissimo) che però non porta altro che dolore e distruzione.


Madonna, senti quest'altro...


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Autorità morale del genitore che tradisce*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, senti quest'altro...


Me l'ero persa


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è pure vero e crea ancor maggiore delusione* se si scopre che era doppiezza.*


appunto se.
Ma non sempre è così. Anzi. I traditori seriali non sono per niente doppi nei gesti di affetto. Perchè il resto è nulla.
Io sono tenera con mattia perchè lo amo, mica perchè sono doppia.
E Lothar sono certa pure, con sua moglie.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutta un dolore.... :unhappy:


tesoro, ora come va?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me va bene tutto separati, separati in casa, single, gay, gay single, con coerenza e lealtà.


:up:

coerenza...hm. Con le molle 
Sulla lealtà, ho già detto (troppo)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> uno deiprincipi dell'educazione dei figli parte dall'esempio:la lealtà è uno dei valori importanti che ho sempre cercato di trasmettere ; al momento in cui vivo una vita parallela e sono costretta a mentire in famiglia questo valore viene violato e calpestato.
> dal punto di vista emotivo-affettivo rimango la stessa madre ,come figura di base che supporta l'equilibrio in crescita di un bambino divento meno credibile e meno autorevole.
> lui non lo saprà mai, speriamo, ma inconsciamente so di aver perso stabilità in questo senso e forse sbarello anche come genitore.
> forse sì, forse no


educare, condurre a se stessi
l'obbiettivo di un genitore è condurre il figlio a se stesso, non misurare la sua validità di genitore

comincio a chiedermi dove sto sbagliando, quanto sto sbarellando? dubito di star facendo la cosa giusta?
annacquo la mia autorevolezza e il mio ruolo di guida

dubito che mio figlio possa farcela a scansare i colpi della vita ( tra cui imparare presto o tardi che i suoi genitori  hanno improvvisato mano a mano perchè - ahimè- non esiste una scuola per genitori dove ti insegnano e ti assicurano che se fai x otterrai y) ?
gli sto preparando la calda e confortante giustificazione per i suoi futuri fallimenti

se devo essere di esempio a mio figlio preferisco mostrargli la mia parte attiva di essere umano ( anche nel tradire suo padre, sì, semmai uscisse ) piuttosto che quella del chiedersi continuo farò bene?farò male? ma quanto male? ma un bene superiore o egoistico? ma se ammetto di aver sbagliato farò più bene che a non ammetterlo?
ma se mia nonna avesse avuto le ruote si sarebbe chiamata carriola?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, senti quest'altro...


Stavo tastando il terreno. Tu sei per me è una scatola nera. Fin quando non la apro non so chi sei. Però non so dove ho lasciato il cacciavite. Oppure ci vuole il martello? Lo schiacciasassi? :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

stavo riflettendo sulla frase: educare ... condurre a se stessi. 

a dire il vero, a me sembra il contrario ... ma probabilente ho capito male. 

cioè, e stata lei a condurre me da lei ... e mi sono adattata di 
continuo ai mutamenti delle sue necessità ... e bisogni, preferenze ecc. 

mi ha sempre spiegato lei, come vede le cose, cosa ne pensa, cosa le piace. 
certo, io la portavo ovunque ... musei, teatri, zoo, ad osservare la gente alla stazione ecc. 

se no, come si fa, a rimanere in dialogo con un figlio, se non si conscono
e si apprezzano i suoi gusti, le aspettative, i sogni, i problemi ecc. ecc. ecc. 
ciò mi ha portato a condividere e vivere con lei molte cose sue!

certo, quando mi chiede determinate cose, cerco sempre di spiegare 
con poche parole, che esistono le norme soggettive, intersoggettive e culturali. 
il mio fine lì è, farle vedere la vastità di scelte che ci sono ... 
per come modulare la sua vita. 


noi gli insegnamo a vivere ... vivendo con loro ... 
e il mio fine è, di non darsi mai soddisfatta con una vita sufficiente ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Poverina chissà quanto ha sofferto per essere figlia unica....
> Perchè sai anch'io ho una figlia sola...
> E mi chiedo spesso...come farà lei da sola...quando io sarò anziano...
> dovrà cuccarmi tutto quanto...
> ...


In effetti ho i brividi quando penso a tua figlia,e non è un problema di quando sarai anziano purtroppo,forse da anziano farai meno danni,povera ragazza.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè..oggi non è giornata... sono caduta dalle scale in ufficio...perva andarmi peggio...me la sono cavata con un labbro spaccato... :unhappy:


sono arrivata ora a questo post! un abbraccio tardivo!
:amici:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> educare, condurre a se stessi
> l'obbiettivo di un genitore è condurre il figlio a se stesso, non misurare la sua validità di genitore
> 
> comincio a chiedermi dove sto sbagliando, quanto sto sbarellando? dubito di star facendo la cosa giusta?
> ...


però qui non ho letto nessuno così.conosci tu genitori di questo tipo?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai sentito dei due pescatori a Palermo?



Uhm.... mi è passata la voglia di comprarmi una barca. 

Si ho sentito.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però qui non ho letto nessuno così.conosci tu genitori di questo tipo?



se intendi del primo tipo mi riferisco proprio a me

di quelli che si fanno le pippe mentali a oltranza (basandosi sempre e solo sulla lettura) ce ne sono più d'uno, a mio avviso
la new entry dalla russia ne è proprio un bell'esempio


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però qui non ho letto nessuno così.conosci tu genitori di questo tipo?


è naturale mostrare ai propri figli ciò che siamo, i nostri pregi e i nostri difetti, la nostra vera indole, quella di uomo.
 io non ci vedo nulla di così eclatante. 

o forse non ho capito il senso di ciò che vuol dire Chiara.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto se.
> Ma non sempre è così. Anzi. I traditori seriali non sono per niente doppi nei gesti di affetto. Perchè il resto è nulla.
> Io sono tenera con mattia perchè lo amo, mica perchè sono doppia.
> E Lothar sono certa pure, con sua moglie.


Verissimo Tebe..certo che anch'io faccio cosi',pero'il resto non e'proprio il nulla.
E lo stesso credo sia per te,oggi Man non lo incontri tanto per fare...ti manca.
Ieri stranissima sensazione..una ''lei''a cui tengo tantissimo..mi ha chiamato..solo lei ha mio cell ufficiale..be'ero con mia moglie...tra l'altro a fare cosa importantissima.Pero'sentirla,e ovviamente liquidarla in 3 secondi..mi ha cambiato il pomeriggio.Non pioveva piu'non erano3 gradi...ma c'era il sole e caldo....


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se intendi del primo tipo mi riferisco proprio a me
> 
> di quelli che si fanno le pippe mentali a oltranza (basandosi sempre e solo sulla lettura) ce ne sono più d'uno, a mio avviso
> la new entry dalla russia ne è proprio un bell'esempio


Sarà una new entry poi?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ultimo, non ho disquisito sui termini per romperti le scatole. Ho specificato il significato per mettere in evidenza delle differenze. Che per me sono un valore e hanno un valore pari. Per te invece mi sembra che siano tutt'al più tollerate, ma sempre tenendo ben presente cosa e come dovrebbero invece _normalmente_ essere. Questa cosa mi sembra un grandissimo errore, sia concettuale che pratico. Ogni volta che provo a dire questa cosa, però, ti picchi. A me dispiace, ma non è certo questo il modo, al caso, di farmi cambiare idea.



AB tu forse non mi crederai, io so bene il posto che mi tocca in determinati contesti, e ti prego di non prendere le mie parole come motivo di contrasto o ripicca o altro ancora. Quando sento parlare o scrivere persone di una certa levatura culturale, e vedo in queste usare la parola nella maniera in cui tutto può essere un compromesso mirato soltanto a discorsi che rasentano un certo tipo di dialogo politichese mi dispiaccio per questi, perchè usano la parola la dove dei semplici concetti possono essere travisati e discussi all'infinito, quando invece basterebbe semplificarsi la vita e non andare a filosofeggiare con le parole, che, nel caso sopra descritto non porterebbero assolutamente a nulla. 

Quando appaio tollerante in senso negativo, è perchè intanto sono un tradito, già di per se in questa maniera hai la risposta. In più se riesci a notare le discussioni, sembra che il tradito non abbia più il diritto di lamentarsi e di dire anche stronzate, mentre invece direi che, il tradito può lamentarsi e dire stronzate visto quello che sta passando, e solo chi c'è passato sa di cosa parlo, e non sto dicendo che chi non è stato tradito non può dire la sua, ma che cerchi di mediare ed andare oltre quello che lui/lei può soltanto percepire ma non capire. Qua i ruoli sembra quasi vogliano essere ribaltati, dove il tradito rompe le scatole con le sua lamentele, il traditore invece vuole dei consensi per il suo tradimento e ne cerca quelle variabili di pensiero dove può trovare soltanto in un forum, e facendo questo non riesce a capire che il tradito quelle variabili le conosce le accetta e le tollera, le tollera perchè appunto di base ci sta il suo dolore e la parola che nella sua semplicità "tradimento" contiene dentro tutto un mondo che è fatto di incubi iniziali e di un futuro che per questo è ignoto anche a se stesso. 

Quei traditori dove poggiano le basi della loro vita su nuovi nomi nuovi idee etc mi sta anche bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che poggiano le basi sulla menzogna, e non sul dichiarare al partner ed a chi vive con loro, un suo modo di vivere esternandolo in tutta sincerità, nel momento in cui leggo ma loro lo sanno perchè lo hanno percepito e bla bla bla.. senza avere nulla di concreto sono soltanto ulteriori menzogne che si raccontano per darsi un minimo di contegno e un palliativo che rimane tale.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà una new entry poi?


tu sai tropppppo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> AB tu forse non mi crederai, io so bene il posto che mi tocca in determinati contesti, e ti prego di non prendere le mie parole come motivo di contrasto o ripicca o altro ancora. Quando sento parlare o scrivere persone di una certa levatura culturale, e vedo in queste usare la parola nella maniera in cui tutto può essere un compromesso mirato soltanto a discorsi che rasentano un certo tipo di dialogo politichese mi dispiaccio per questi, perchè usano la parola la dove dei semplici concetti possono essere travisati e discussi all'infinito, quando invece basterebbe semplificarsi la vita e non andare a filosofeggiare con le parole, che, nel caso sopra descritto non porterebbero assolutamente a nulla.
> 
> Quando appaio tollerante in senso negativo, è perchè intanto sono un tradito, già di per se in questa maniera hai la risposta. In più se riesci a notare le discussioni, sembra che il tradito non abbia più il diritto di lamentarsi e di dire anche stronzate, mentre invece direi che, il tradito può lamentarsi e dire stronzate visto quello che sta passando, e solo chi c'è passato sa di cosa parlo, e non sto dicendo che chi non è stato tradito non può dire la sua, ma che cerchi di mediare ed andare oltre quello che lui/lei può soltanto percepire ma non capire. Qua i ruoli sembra quasi vogliano essere ribaltati, dove il tradito rompe le scatole con le sua lamentele, il traditore invece vuole dei consensi per il suo tradimento e ne cerca quelle variabili di pensiero dove può trovare soltanto in un forum, e facendo questo non riesce a capire che il tradito quelle variabili le conosce le accetta e le tollera, le tollera perchè appunto di base ci sta il suo dolore e la parola che nella sua semplicità "tradimento" contiene dentro tutto un mondo che è fatto di incubi iniziali e di un futuro che per questo è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Quei traditori dove poggiano le basi della loro vita su nuovi nomi nuovi idee etc mi sta anche bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che poggiano le basi sulla menzogna, e non sul dichiarare al partner ed a chi vive con loro, un suo modo di vivere esternandolo in tutta sincerità, nel momento in cui leggo ma loro lo sanno perchè lo hanno percepito e bla bla bla.. senza avere nulla di concreto sono soltanto ulteriori menzogne che si raccontano per darsi un minimo di contegno e un palliativo che rimane tale.


Complimenti approvo tutto ma proprio tutto o quasi.:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> tu sai tropppppo.


Arrivano qui troppo sicuri ,troppo determinati,come se gia conoscessero tanto...!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

scusa chiara...ora ho capito anche qui


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> scusa chiara...ora ho camito anche qui


Ok,adesso fammi capire cosa hai"camito".:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivano qui troppo sicuri ,troppo determinati,come se gia conoscessero tanto...!


avevo notato anch'io questa sua sicurezza, poi nessuna presentazione da cuore spezzato o da rodolfo valentino.


hai letto che bel discorso di claudio? l'avrà preparato tutta la notte. però le virgole, le mette dove gli pare, senza senso. io però non capisco perchè si ostini a giustificare le proprie idee con alcuni utenti, i quali, inevitabilmente rimarranno della loro stessa opinione. Forse ha poco da fare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> però, se l'hai pensato l'hai sentito molto profondamente da qualche parte. è un modo molto distruttivo per dire a un figlio "quanto ti odio".
> 
> qualche volta ho l'impressione che JB giochi con i suoi figli in modo feroce. penso che siano consapevoli che si tratti di un gioco, ma nonostante piangono le ferite. non è un gioco bello, è il gioco di chi odia. non che odio non sia amore, lo è, ma è una forma di amore (fortissimo) che però non porta altro che dolore e distruzione.



L'ho sentito in me quando ero piccolo, quando le mie giornate erano così stabilite, colazione al mattino con latte, pranzo con pasta ed olio, pomeriggio con latte e sera un qualcosa fatto con uova, patate e tutti quegli alimenti nutrienti e che costavano pochi. Nel mondo in cui vivevo, avevo soltanto un'unico scopo quello di non pesare più a mia madre, era soltanto lei che rompendosi la schiena campava me e mia sorella. Quindi mi sentivo totalmente di peso ed inutile, nonostante mia madre non me lo facesse pesare, ma esternazioni, discorsi o frasi che faceva sola o per rispondere a me o a mia sorella o con altre persone erano chiare e concise nella sofferenza che mia madre aveva. Certo non mi odiava anzi.... L'unico problema ero io che non volevo pesare ma che all'età di circa sei anni potevo soltanto subire le mie fisime mentali. 

Riguardo Gioacchino, lascio perdere, con lui qualsiasi discorso non servirà mai con gli atteggiamenti di adesso.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa chiara...ora ho camito anche qui


ossignur.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> avevo notato anch'io questa sua sicurezza, poi nessuna presentazione da cuore spezzato o da rodolfo valentino.
> 
> 
> hai letto che bel discorso di claudio? l'avrà preparato tutta la notte. però le virgole, le mette dove gli pare, senza senso. io però non capisco perchè si ostini a giustificare le proprie idee con alcuni utenti, i quali, inevitabilmente rimarranno della loro stessa opinione. Forse ha poco da fare.


Oggi sei strepitoso amico siculo.Ultimo mette le virgole a casaccio per fare il pari con "chi" mette gli apostrofi dove gli pare:rotfl:mi trovi d'accordissimo claudio è troppo buono,troppo paziente,non deve giustificare proprio nulla,ieri ho letto certe porcherie,quelle andrebbero giustificate,ma dai genitori....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avevo notato anch'io questa sua sicurezza, poi nessuna presentazione da cuore spezzato o da rodolfo valentino.
> 
> 
> hai letto che bel discorso di claudio? l'avrà preparato tutta la notte. però le virgole, le mette dove gli pare, senza senso. io però non capisco perchè si ostini a giustificare le proprie idee con alcuni utenti, i quali, inevitabilmente rimarranno della loro stessa opinione. Forse ha poco da fare.


Stamattina riflettevo su quello che mi stai scrivendo, mi sono detto, mi do una calmata, perchè quello che era un mio intento era soltanto a beneficio di tutti non soltanto per me. Ho notato invece che quando scrivo, tutte quelle persone che la pensano diversamente da me, o non rispondono o fanno finta di capire altro, o fanno battute. Alla fine posso dispiacermi di non essere riuscito a far capire che i miei discorsi oltre che essere contestati possono essere cambiati se si riesce a farmi cambiare idea. Ma è impossibile farlo fino a quando non si smette di cambiare i significati di certe parole e la sofferenza che ci sta dietro queste. Vale per traditi e traditori, quelli normali per capirci:mrgreen: perchè poi ci stanno quelle idee che qua vengono messe in discussione, ma mai nella realtà, e facendo questo non ha senso.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tesoro, ora come va?





MillePensieri ha detto:


> sono arrivata ora a questo post! un abbraccio tardivo!
> :amici:



sto un po' meglio grazie :mrgreen:
sono tosta da abbattere...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà una new entry poi?


ho avuto la stessa sensazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stavo tastando il terreno. Tu sei per me è una scatola nera. Fin quando non la apro non so chi sei. Però non so dove ho lasciato il cacciavite. Oppure ci vuole il martello? Lo schiacciasassi? :rotfl:


Ma lascia stare, dai. Sogna che ti fai giovane.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB tu forse non mi crederai, io so bene il posto che mi tocca in determinati contesti, e ti prego di non prendere le mie parole come motivo di contrasto o ripicca o altro ancora. Quando sento parlare o scrivere persone di una certa levatura culturale, e vedo in queste usare la parola nella maniera in cui tutto può essere un compromesso mirato soltanto a discorsi che rasentano un certo tipo di dialogo politichese mi dispiaccio per questi, perchè usano la parola la dove dei semplici concetti possono essere travisati e discussi all'infinito, quando invece basterebbe semplificarsi la vita e non andare a filosofeggiare con le parole, che, nel caso sopra descritto non porterebbero assolutamente a nulla.
> 
> Quando appaio tollerante in senso negativo, è perchè intanto sono un tradito, già di per se in questa maniera hai la risposta. In più se riesci a notare le discussioni, sembra che il tradito non abbia più il diritto di lamentarsi e di dire anche stronzate, mentre invece direi che, il tradito può lamentarsi e dire stronzate visto quello che sta passando, e solo chi c'è passato sa di cosa parlo, e non sto dicendo che chi non è stato tradito non può dire la sua, ma che cerchi di mediare ed andare oltre quello che lui/lei può soltanto percepire ma non capire. Qua i ruoli sembra quasi vogliano essere ribaltati, dove il tradito rompe le scatole con le sua lamentele, il traditore invece vuole dei consensi per il suo tradimento e ne cerca quelle variabili di pensiero dove può trovare soltanto in un forum, e facendo questo non riesce a capire che il tradito quelle variabili le conosce le accetta e le tollera, le tollera perchè appunto di base ci sta il suo dolore e la parola che nella sua semplicità "tradimento" contiene dentro tutto un mondo che è fatto di incubi iniziali e di un futuro che per questo è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Quei traditori dove poggiano le basi della loro vita su nuovi nomi nuovi idee etc mi sta anche bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che poggiano le basi sulla menzogna, e non sul dichiarare al partner ed a chi vive con loro, un suo modo di vivere esternandolo in tutta sincerità, nel momento in cui leggo ma loro lo sanno perchè lo hanno percepito e bla bla bla.. senza avere nulla di concreto sono soltanto ulteriori menzogne che si raccontano per darsi un minimo di contegno e un palliativo che rimane tale.


Ciao,

:up: 

ci sono persino le virgole 

sienne


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho avuto la stessa sensazione.


scusa ma vi state riferendo a me ??!


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

lottare per le proprie idee è sempre ammirevole e cercare di dare loro valenza lo è altrettanto. io, però, sarà l'età, sarà che mi sono rotto i gabasisi, per le mie idee lotto relativamente, cioe, cerco di viverle con persone che hanno i miei stessi pensieri, senza dovermi sbattere ogni volta. Mi spiego meglio con un esempio: penso che oggi il sole sia verde, lo dico ad altri, chi la pensa come me, bene, mi fa piacere sapere che siamo in tot numero, chi invece pensa che sia rosso, bene, non me ne frega un cappero e non sto li a perdere tempo, a spiegare le mie ragioni i miei stati d'animo. sbaglio? è da un pò che mi trovo bene così, forse perchè ho già fatto una bella cernita nella mia vita.


se ci fossero errori, non scassate la minchia, non ho intenzione di rileggere.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusa ma vi state riferendo a me ??!



da dove arrivi, cosacco?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...]di quelli che si fanno le pippe mentali a oltranza (basandosi sempre e solo sulla lettura) ce ne sono più d'uno, a mio avviso
> la new entry dalla russia ne è proprio un bell'esempio[...]


ok leggendo questo messaggio ho capito di no
pippe mentali a oltranza non me ne faccio ! 
come genitore non mi sento in difetto, come marito sicuramente


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo Tebe..certo che anch'io faccio cosi',pero'il resto non e'proprio il nulla.
> E lo stesso credo sia per te,oggi Man non lo incontri tanto per fare...ti manca.
> Ieri stranissima sensazione..una ''lei''a cui tengo tantissimo..mi ha chiamato..solo lei ha mio cell ufficiale..be'ero con mia moglie...tra l'altro a fare cosa importantissima.Pero'sentirla,e ovviamente liquidarla in 3 secondi..mi ha cambiato il pomeriggio.Non pioveva piu'non erano3 gradi...ma c'era il sole e caldo....


Micione, ma tu somigli a lui per caso?


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> [...]avevo notato anch'io questa sua sicurezza, poi nessuna presentazione da cuore spezzato o da rodolfo valentino.[...]


pero' "lui" forse si'....non ci capisco piu' niente !!


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamattina riflettevo su quello che mi stai scrivendo, mi sono detto, mi do una calmata, perchè quello che era un mio intento era soltanto a beneficio di tutti non soltanto per me. Ho notato invece che quando scrivo, tutte quelle persone che la pensano diversamente da me, o non rispondono o fanno finta di capire altro, o fanno battute. Alla fine posso dispiacermi di non essere riuscito a far capire che i miei discorsi oltre che essere contestati possono essere cambiati se si riesce a farmi cambiare idea. Ma è impossibile farlo fino a quando non si smette di cambiare i significati di certe parole e la sofferenza che ci sta dietro queste. Vale per traditi e traditori, quelli normali per capirci:mrgreen: perchè poi ci stanno quelle idee che qua vengono messe in discussione, ma mai nella realtà, e facendo questo non ha senso.


Vuoi un esempio?ieri il conte ha scritto una porcheria rara,un idiozia bestiale,è passata quasi inosservata,ha scritto che l'autorità genitoriale si basa sulla possibilità economica,pensa questa fulgida mente cosa arriva a pensare.....Comunque, se a scrivere questa boiata fossi stato ultimo cosa sarebbe accaduto?:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> da dove arrivi, cosacco?:mrgreen:


dal gruande frieddo, compagna free. 

до свидания


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> scusa ma vi state riferendo a me ??!


solo una sensazione che tu già conosca le dinamiche di questo posto...


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> da dove arrivi, cosacco?:mrgreen:


"cosacco" e' un insulto ? :mexican:
con questo andazzo da dove so arrivato me ne torno ;-)
senza offesa per nessuno


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio?ieri il conte ha scritto una porcheria rara,un idiozia bestiale,è passata quasi inosservata,ha scritto che l'autorità genitoriale si basa sulla possibilità economica,pensa questa fulgida mente cosa arriva a pensare.....*Comunque, se a scrivere questa boiata fossi stato ultimo cosa sarebbe accaduto?*:unhappy:


E niente. Che sarebbe successo? Una in più, una in meno.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> "cosacco" e' un insulto ? :mexican:
> con questo andazzo da dove so arrivato me ne torno ;-)
> senza offesa per nessuno



no, mica è un insulto

averne:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E niente. Che sarebbe successo? Una in più, una in meno.


TU sei stato uno di uno di quelli che ha notato,e hai fatto presente la cosa.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> "cosacco" e' un insulto ? :mexican:
> con questo andazzo da dove so arrivato me ne torno ;-)
> senza offesa per nessuno


nessuno si offende, compagno, vai pure dove ti porta il cuore. 

до свидания


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dal gruande frieddo, compagna free.
> 
> до свидания



oddio un altro cosacco!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> solo una sensazione che tu già conosca le dinamiche di questo posto...


non mi sarei registrato....non parlo di te ma troppa aggressivita' senza motivo
infatti non ho ancora capito dove ho sbagliato, ho detto "stronzata" ma non era un offesa


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio?ieri il conte ha scritto una porcheria rara,un idiozia bestiale,è passata quasi inosservata,ha scritto che l'autorità genitoriale si basa sulla possibilità economica,pensa questa fulgida mente cosa arriva a pensare.....Comunque, se a scrivere questa boiata fossi stato ultimo cosa sarebbe accaduto?:unhappy:



Il bordello. Vatti a leggere cosa ha scritto fantastica.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non mi sarei registrato....non parlo di te ma troppa aggressivita' senza motivo
> infatti non ho ancora capito dove ho sbagliato, ho detto "stronzata" ma non era un offesa


Compagno kazamazov non hai sbagliato nulla,siamo noi prevenuti.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> TU sei stato uno di uno di quelli che ha notato,e hai fatto presente la cosa.


Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non mi sarei registrato....non parlo di te ma troppa aggressivita' senza motivo
> infatti non ho ancora capito dove ho sbagliato, ho detto "stronzata" ma non era un offesa


ti posso dare un consiglio?
ignora e continua a scrivere... 
non cedere alle provocazioni


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> [...]vai pure dove ti porta il cuore[...]


sempre !
fin'ora ho notato solo un pugno di Einstein....anche se non solo
ma ciao vah


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire.


la prendo a spunto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il bordello. Vatti a leggere cosa ha scritto fantastica.


Sarebbe accaduto che avresti avuto,tebe e annablume attaccatte al tuo culo flaccido fino all'eternità,invece ad onor del vero annab ha fatto notare la cosa con un intervento asciutto,tebe ha fatto finta di non vedere,il tutto nella più completa buona fede chiaramente.:rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire.



vebbè ma guardate che fanno soprattutto gli extracomunitari
figli figli figli e non hanno nulla
non sarà bello dirlo, ma un minimo di idea di come mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, prima di fare un figlio, ci vorrebbe, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire.


Ma quanto mi piacerebbe incontrarlo per prenderlo amabilmente a calci nelle natiche da vicenza a roma senza fargli toccare terra.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

free, diluvia?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> vebbè ma guardate che fanno soprattutto gli extracomunitari
> figli figli figli e non hanno nulla
> non sarà bello dirlo, ma un minimo di idea di come mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, prima di fare un figlio, ci vorrebbe, secondo me


Perfetto,ma cosa c'entrerebbero i soldi con l'autorità genitoriale però e un mistero.Questo conte è il mio forumista preferito giuro,riesce ad essere ridicolo e divertente,scrivendo cose serie.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> [...]siamo noi prevenuti.


me ne sono accorto
continuate pure...grande posto


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> free, diluvia?



non ancora, fa freddo:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vebbè ma guardate che fanno soprattutto gli extracomunitari
> figli figli figli e non hanno nulla
> non sarà bello dirlo, ma un minimo di idea di come mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, prima di fare un figlio, ci vorrebbe, secondo me


Sicuro. Però che l'autorevolezza come genitore derivi dal conto in banca è un altro paio di maniche. Mi pare eh. Poi oh, ripeto, magari i veneti la pensano diversamente e si sentono austriaci anche per questo, chissà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè..oggi non è giornata... sono caduta dalle scale in ufficio...perva andarmi peggio...me la sono cavata con un labbro spaccato... :unhappy:


ossignur... leggo adesso. Ti chiedo dopo


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ancora, fa freddo:unhappy:


è perchè è arrivato lui portandoselo dietro. Il compagno però ha il colbacco.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Mi*



Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> me ne sono accorto
> continuate pure...grande posto


Mi spiace amico,ti hanno minacciato di morte per stare qui?hai una pistola puntata alla testa?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace amico,ti hanno minacciato di morte per stare qui?hai una pistola puntata alla testa?



COPIONE.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, ma tu somigli a lui per caso?


No caro..e mi dispiace che l'eroina l'abbia conciato cosi'male..l'ha dichiarato lui,qualche gg fa'..poi l'aria romana ha fatto il resto........


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,ma cosa c'entrerebbero i soldi con l'autorità genitoriale però e un mistero.Questo conte è il mio forumista preferito giuro,riesce ad essere ridicolo e divertente,scrivendo cose serie.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuro. Però che l'autorevolezza come genitore derivi dal conto in banca è un altro paio di maniche. Mi pare eh. Poi oh, ripeto, magari i veneti la pensano diversamente e si sentono austriaci anche per questo, chissà.



sì certo

ma non sottovalutiamo il meccanismo che può innescarsi in un genitore che non ha nulla da dare da mangiare ai figli
credo che in questi casi l'autorevolezza sia l'ultimo dei problemi, poichè tutto passa in secondo piano, tutto viene come "stravolto" 
qua si dice: non sta più a casa nessuno...


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> COPIONE.


Davvero?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> ma non sottovalutiamo il meccanismo che può innescarsi in un genitore che non ha nulla da dare da mangiare ai figli
> credo che in questi casi l'autorevolezza sia l'ultimo dei problemi, poichè tutto passa in secondo piano, tutto viene come "stravolto"
> qua si dice: non sta più a casa nessuno...


Free,credo che il conte non faceva un esempio estremo e condivisibile come il tuo.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero?


SI.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Vabbè*



Lui ha detto:


> SI.


Ti rappresento che economicamente sto bene quindi non rompere i coglioni alla mia autorità forumistica ok?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rappresento che economicamente sto bene quindi non rompere i coglioni alla mia autorità forumistica ok?


stronzo non farmi ridere che mi fa male tutto... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> stronzo non farmi ridere che mi fa male tutto... :mrgreen:


Vale pure per te,io ho i soldi per cui posso scrivere quello che voglio,la mia autorità,il mio essere autorevole è fuori discussione.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale pure per te,io ho i soldi per cui posso scrivere quello che voglio,la mia autorità,il mio essere autorevole è fuori discussione.


ma non ti faccio pena manco un po' :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma non ti faccio pena manco un po' :unhappy:


Me ne frega un cassooo adessooo ti metto anche in ignore.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> ma non sottovalutiamo il meccanismo che può innescarsi in un genitore che non ha nulla da dare da mangiare ai figli
> credo che in questi casi l'autorevolezza sia l'ultimo dei problemi, poichè tutto passa in secondo piano, tutto viene come "stravolto"
> qua si dice: non sta più a casa nessuno...


...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me ne frega un cassooo adessooo ti metto anche in ignore.:rotfl:


olè


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale pure per te,io ho i soldi per cui posso scrivere quello che voglio,la mia autorità,il mio essere autorevole è fuori discussione.


avrei bisogno di 500.000 euro 
un piccolissimo prestito?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> olè


Scusa ma ogni tanto mi contizzo anche io e sparo cazzate a nastro.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di 500.000 euro
> un piccolissimo prestito?


Passa dalla mia segretaria,per te questo e altro.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma ogni tanto mi* contizzo *anche io e sparo cazzate a nastro.:rotfl:



te prego no


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> te prego no


Cassooooo,monaaa,ti metto in ignore,cassooooo!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cassooooo,monaaa,ti metto in ignore,cassooooo!


vai a cagare :rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passa dalla mia segretaria,per te questo e altro.



:up: sempre disponibile.... GRAZIE


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare :rotfl:


Cassooo mangiapane a tradimento anche tu,ti paghiamo lo stipendio cassooooo!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :up: sempre disponibile.... GRAZIE


Prego ho già avvisato.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,adesso fammi capire cosa hai"camito".:rotfl:


ho capito che le ditina cominciano ad avere l'artrite.
comunque dopo ho corretto


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che le ditina cominciano ad avere l'artrite.
> comunque dopo ho corretto


Ok ho camito pure io.:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo Tebe..certo che anch'io faccio cosi',pero'il resto non e'proprio il nulla.
> E lo stesso credo sia per te,oggi Man non lo incontri tanto per fare...ti manca.
> Ieri stranissima sensazione..una ''lei''a cui tengo tantissimo..mi ha chiamato..solo lei ha mio cell ufficiale..be'ero con mia moglie...tra l'altro a fare cosa importantissima.Pero'sentirla,e ovviamente liquidarla in 3 secondi..mi ha cambiato il pomeriggio.Non pioveva piu'non erano3 gradi...ma c'era il sole e caldo....


minchia Lothy 
ora che mi era entrata in testa  stà storia "del nulla"
cambi le carte in tavola?!
mica ti sei rincitrullito tutto di un colpo no!
smetti di parlare così sembri quasi umano...:mrgreen::sonar:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nessuno si offende, compagno, vai pure dove ti porta il cuore.
> 
> до свидания


i Cosacchi erano tutto furché compagni: fedeli allo Zar ed alla monarchia sino allo sterminio.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> i Cosacchi erano tutto furché compagni: fedeli allo Zar ed alla morachia sino allo sterminio.


grazie per la tua puntuale presenza. 
siamo in presenza di omonimia. Mi spiace.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie per la tua puntuale presenza.
> siamo in presenza di omonimia. Mi spiace.



Grande.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> ma non sottovalutiamo il meccanismo che può innescarsi in un genitore che non ha nulla da dare da mangiare ai figli
> credo che in questi casi l'autorevolezza sia l'ultimo dei problemi, poichè tutto passa in secondo piano, tutto viene come "stravolto"
> qua si dice: non sta più a casa nessuno...


non sottovalutiamo nemmeno la fame nel mondo:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà una new entry poi?


Perché c'è pure qualcuno che ha il coraggio di tornarci, in questo posto?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare :rotfl:


Sai cosa mi accade ultimamente?quando penso ad un coglione mi viene in mente il conte....sono normale?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Anna*



AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché c'è pure qualcuno che ha il coraggio di tornarci, in questo posto?


Si,c'è pure chi non è mai andato via,e chi essendo stato bannato  ha fatto scrivere alla moglie per tornare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

strano ragionamento...se ho capito rimpiangi una famiglia ma allo stesso tempo meglio così perché avresti fatto gli stessi errori dei tuoi e sei fiero di non averli fatti...:miiiii:non ci sto dentro 





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bellissimo esempio pratico.
> 
> l'insegnamento dei miei genitori è stato tale da aver deciso già in giovane età di non avere figli per non rischiare di ripetere gli errori e, come dici tu, per mancanza di conoscere una via migliore, che me la sono "imparata" negli ultimi 30 anni. alla fine mi manca la mia personalissima famiglia, ma sono ugualmente contento non averla, perché di fatto non ho ripetuto gli errori e ci vado fiero.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché c'è pure qualcuno che ha il coraggio di tornarci, in questo posto?


sapessi quante risate :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,c'è pure chi non è mai andato via,e chi essendo stato bannato  ha fatto scrivere alla moglie per tornare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Le dipendenze informatiche sono una brutta cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non mi sarei registrato....non parlo di te ma troppa aggressivita' senza motivo
> infatti non ho ancora capito dove ho sbagliato, ho detto "stronzata" ma non era un offesa


L'aggressività c'è stata da parte di un solo utente. Non fermarti alle apparenze, siamo una bella banda di pazzi..:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

comunque...facendo l'appello con la letteratura russa manca l'idiota ...



o no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'aggressività c'è stata da parte di un solo utente. Non fermarti alle apparenze, siamo una bella banda di pazzi..:mrgreen:


mi sa che è troppo tardi però :blu:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sottovalutiamo nemmeno la fame nel mondo:singleeye:



che, tra l'altro, è proprio causata dallo sconsiderato aumento demografico, principalmente


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che, tra l'altro, è proprio causata dallo sconsiderato aumento demografico, principalmente


Gorgonzola per tutti.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gorgonzola per tutti.



costa
la Minerva c'ha il braccino corto:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che, tra l'altro, è proprio causata dallo sconsiderato aumento demografico, principalmente




....


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ....



va bene la smetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> va bene la smetto:mrgreen:


auhauahaahahahahahahah


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> i Cosacchi erano tutto furché compagni: fedeli allo Zar ed alla monarchia sino allo sterminio.



bei tempi...


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire.


Non si tratta di essere genitore figo.
Chi se ne frega?
Si tratta di saper tenere la vaca par la cavessa no?
Altrimenti la bestia va in volta dapartuto e non se combina un casso no?

Ma sono stato frainteso.
Per potere economico intendo colui che tiene le stringhe della borsa...

Ovvio essere bravo genitore per mia figlia
sarebbe vivere sacrificarsi e lavorare

per soddisfare ogni suo capriccio...

E questo sistema fu ad esempio deleterio per i coniungi Maso
che abitavano ad una manciata di km da casa mia...

Per far vivere il figlio come un signorino
ci hanno rimesso la vita.

At salut
amico del giaguaro....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vebbè ma guardate che fanno soprattutto gli extracomunitari
> figli figli figli e non hanno nulla
> non sarà bello dirlo, ma un minimo di idea di come mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, prima di fare un figlio, ci vorrebbe, secondo me


Beh free ci sono genitori di certe culture che non fanno niente da mane a sera
tanto ci sono i bambini che mandano in giro a chiedere l'elemosina no?

E li vediamo in ogni città...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> costa
> la Minerva c'ha il braccino corto:mrgreen:


è la maccaia , l'aria di mare,il profumo di basilico, la lanterna, il porto, boccadasse...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere genitore figo.
> Chi se ne frega?
> Si tratta di saper tenere la vaca par la cavessa no?
> Altrimenti la bestia va in volta dapartuto e non se combina un casso no?
> ...


Guarda Conte, se tua figlia ti somiglia anche per un dito ci credo che per avere autorevolezza con lei devi avere il portafoglio capiente.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuro. Però che l'autorevolezza come genitore derivi dal conto in banca è un altro paio di maniche. Mi pare eh. Poi oh, ripeto, magari i veneti la pensano diversamente e si sentono austriaci anche per questo, chissà.


Joey non il conto in banca.
No.
Ma da quello che io posso concedere in termini di mancette, paghette ecc..ecc..ecc...
Almeno nella fase in cui sono ora...ve meglio così...

Come mai quando ha scoperto che se vuole una sala per fare la festa di compleanno se la deve pagare con i suoi risparmi, è tornata buona l'idea che si può risparmiare e fare una festa a casa? O in pizzeria come fanno tutti gli altri ragazzini?

Ovvio se papino foraggiava la stanza....allora bravo genitore no?

Pensa che immensa autorità...io papino ti concedo di fare una mega festa di compleanno...pago tutto io....e faccio l'anfitrione....perchè l'ho deciso io, comando io...ecc..ecc.ecc...

La sto solo educando
che se vuole qualcosa a questo mondo
sta cosa non piove dal cielo.

Tutto lì...

Poi io proprio non so che cosa si intenda per autorità morale di un genitore...

A me sembra che tanti figli se ne sbattano dei loro vecchi...e se possono succhiano loro l'esistenza.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere genitore figo.
> Chi se ne frega?
> Si tratta di saper tenere la vaca par la cavessa no?
> Altrimenti la bestia va in volta dapartuto e non se combina un casso no?
> ...


no, guarda , bastano la severità propria di chi ha  cura , l'attenzione, un punto fermo e l'amore.
 la verità è che son cose che a molti pesano molto di più che scucire denaro perché occorre abnegazione e sacrificio


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda Conte, se tua figlia ti somiglia anche per un dito ci credo che per avere autorevolezza con lei devi avere il portafoglio capiente.


Sbagliato.
Io devo avere molto denaro.
E lei una montagna di debiti con me.

L'autorevolezza che hanno oggi gli istituti di credito verso gli imprenditori.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Joey non il conto in banca.
> No.
> Ma da quello che io posso concedere in termini di mancette, paghette ecc..ecc..ecc...
> *Almeno nella fase in cui sono ora...ve meglio così...
> ...


Conte, questa è come la differenza tra "mettersi in discussione" e "farsi l'esame di coscienza". Ovviamente una cosa dipende dall'altra. Dai su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stronzo non farmi ridere che mi fa male tutto... :mrgreen:


sei molto gonfia? tipo parietti?:mrgreen: Ho letto che per fortuna di sei fatta solo un taglietto... adesso però basta tacchi 15


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda , bastano la severità propria di chi ha  cura , l'attenzione, un punto fermo e l'amore.
> la verità è che son cose che a molti pesano molto di più che scucire denaro perché occorre abnegazione e sacrificio


Si si si si...
SI SI SI SI

Vedo bone come si è ridotta mia moglie

E ho visto bene come la psico ha dato ragione a me...e torto a mia moglie....

SI SI SI

amore....amore
si si si

qua che ti faccio i compiti
qua che ti pulisco culetto

si si si siii

qua che ti cucino quello che ti piace
qua che ti porto dove vuoi....

si si si si

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

BALLLE!


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Io devo avere molto denaro.
> E lei una montagna di debiti con me.
> 
> L'autorevolezza che hanno oggi *gli istituti di credito* verso gli imprenditori.



gli strozzini, diciamo
meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> *Io devo avere molto denaro*.
> E lei una montagna di debiti con me.
> 
> L'autorevolezza che hanno oggi gli istituti di credito verso gli imprenditori.


Giusto, invece. Esattamente.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, questa è come la differenza tra "mettersi in discussione" e "farsi l'esame di coscienza". Ovviamente una cosa dipende dall'altra. Dai su.


Cioè io dovrei mettermi in discussione
difronte una tredicenne?

Hai idea di come puoi finire?

Come il film sui genitori....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vebbè ma guardate che fanno soprattutto gli extracomunitari
> figli figli figli e non hanno nulla
> non sarà bello dirlo, ma un minimo di idea di come mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, prima di fare un figlio, ci vorrebbe, secondo me



e non solo gli extracomunitari....
tanto qualcuno ci penserà
o andranno a lamentarsi in tv o chissà dove che 
sono famiglie numerose ed hanno bisogno d'aiuto...
ma pensarci prima no eh!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si si si...
> SI SI SI SI
> 
> Vedo bone come si è ridotta mia moglie
> ...


hai capito tutto.
non devo certo convincerti.
piuttosto ho letto di tua sorella e spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio, davvero.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei molto gonfia? tipo parietti?:mrgreen: Ho letto che per fortuna di sei fatta solo un taglietto... adesso però basta tacchi 15


non è proprio un taglietto...non sono tanto gonfia per fortuna, sarà per il fatto che è uscito parecchio sangue boh..
cmq ieri non avevo i tacchi alti...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito tutto.
> non devo certo convincerti.
> piuttosto ho letto di tua sorella e spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio, davvero.


Mah...
fanno tentativi
ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
se lo becchi al pancreas...
at salut.

Ma comunque lei lotta e ride
in quanto nelle chemio mettono già la morfina.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> minchia Lothy
> ora che mi era entrata in testa  stà storia "del nulla"
> cambi le carte in tavola?!
> mica ti sei rincitrullito tutto di un colpo no!
> smetti di parlare così sembri quasi umano...:mrgreen::sonar:


Lunetta mia cara..quella non e'il''nulla''...anzi..........


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè io dovrei mettermi in discussione
> difronte una tredicenne?
> 
> Hai idea di come puoi finire?
> ...


No, affatto. Anzi, per la verità nel merito la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> fanno tentativi
> ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
> se lo becchi al pancreas...
> ...



amico carissimo ho avute 2 tremende esperienze con quella''bestia maledetta''..nn c'e'niente da fare....li'non si guarisce.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> fanno tentativi
> ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
> se lo becchi al pancreas...
> ...



Cazzo Conte. Mi spiace, per quanto possa valere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è proprio un taglietto...non sono tanto gonfia per fortuna, sarà per il fatto che è uscito parecchio sangue boh..
> cmq ieri non avevo i tacchi alti...


.. se non è un taglietto al ps una scappata la dovevi fare. Per evitare una brutta cicatrice.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .. se non è un taglietto al ps una scappata la dovevi fare. Per evitare una brutta cicatrice.


no, tranquilla...sono tosta da abbattere...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> fanno tentativi
> ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
> se lo becchi al pancreas...
> ...


benedetta morfina , da tregua per questi mali .
non ho parole, non ce ne sono


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è proprio un taglietto...non sono tanto gonfia per fortuna, sarà per il fatto che è uscito parecchio sangue boh..
> *cmq ieri non avevo i tacchi alti... *


Non sei più abituata alle scarpe basse.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> fanno tentativi
> ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
> se lo becchi al pancreas...
> ...



auguri, Conte
coraggio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> fanno tentativi
> ma dicono che non arriva a Natale
> se lo becchi al pancreas...
> ...


fortunatamente per lei la morfina annebbia anche la mente. Fatti forza, fatevi forza. Un abbraccio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere genitore figo.
> Chi se ne frega?
> Si tratta di saper tenere la vaca par la cavessa no?
> Altrimenti la bestia va in volta dapartuto e non se combina un casso no?
> ...


Ma non ti inventare cazzate che non abbiamo frainteso un cazzo.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ti inventare cazzate che non abbiamo frainteso un cazzo.



il discorso è che i genitori devono sapere dire, anche, di no ai figli
che non ha a che fare con l'autorevolezza, ma piuttosto con il buon senso


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> il discorso è che i genitori devono sapere dire, anche, di no ai figli
> che non ha a che fare con l'autorevolezza, ma piuttosto con il buon senso


Free,quando andavamo a scuola noi, ci comportavamo male,la maestra ci metteva la nota,e a casa prendevamo il restggi le mestre hanno paura di mettere una nota perchè il giorno dopo i genitori vanno sotto la scuola a mettergli le mani in faccia,e ti giuro che accade questo.Sono cambiati i tempi!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free,quando andavamo a scuola noi, ci comportavamo male,la maestra ci metteva la nota,e a casa prendevamo il restggi le mestre hanno paura di mettere una nota perchè il giorno dopo i genitori vanno sotto la scuola a mettergli le mani in faccia,e ti giuro che accade questo.Sono cambiati i tempi!


Parla per te!! io dieci avevo in condotta!:mrgreen: Era fuori che spaccavo le ossa. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla per te!! io dieci avevo in condotta!:mrgreen: Era fuori che spaccavo le ossa. :mrgreen:


Io dividevo,c'è chi mi adorava,in un caso pure troppo...e chi mi detestava.All'epoca erano d'accordo nel ritenermi la mente criminale della classe.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free,quando andavamo a scuola noi, ci comportavamo male,la maestra ci metteva la nota,e a casa prendevamo il restggi le mestre hanno paura di mettere una nota perchè il giorno dopo i genitori vanno sotto la scuola a mettergli le mani in faccia,e ti giuro che accade questo.Sono cambiati i tempi!



la mia maestra menava pure, ma solo i maschi!


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*SIii*



free ha detto:


> la mia maestra menava pure, ma solo i maschi!


Mi piaceee adoro le donne che mi alzano le mani.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free,quando andavamo a scuola noi, ci comportavamo male,la maestra ci metteva la nota,e a casa prendevamo il restggi le mestre hanno paura di mettere una nota perchè il giorno dopo i genitori vanno sotto la scuola a mettergli le mani in faccia,e ti giuro che accade questo.Sono cambiati i tempi!



Quoto
sono rapresetante di classe e ovviamente ammazzerei la metà dei geniori, l'altra metà la ferirei gravemente:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> sono rapresetante di classe e ovviamente ammazzerei la metà dei geniori, l'altra metà la ferirei gravemente:mrgreen:



Se vabbè! tu sei l'esattrice legalizzata della classe vorrai dire!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> sono rapresetante di classe e ovviamente ammazzerei la metà dei geniori, l'altra metà la ferirei gravemente:mrgreen:


Attenta che passi da fascistona e violenta pure tu...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenta che passi da fascistona e violenta pure tu...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quando mi hanno votato hanno detto che si vede che sono una pacata........
dici che se ne sono pentiti?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quando mi hanno votato hanno detto che si vede che sono una pacata........
> dici che se ne sono pentiti?


Si,sicuro.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenta che passi da fascistona e violenta pure tu...:rotfl:


a me lei piace per questo.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

a proposito di legare, 


continuo al club, qui Minny si incavola


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> a me lei piace per questo.


Anche a me...ma la cosa non è ricambiata.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verissimo Tebe..certo che anch'io faccio cosi',pero'il resto non e'proprio il nulla.
> E lo stesso credo sia per te,oggi Man non lo incontri tanto per fare...ti manca.
> Ieri stranissima sensazione..una ''lei''a cui tengo tantissimo..mi ha chiamato..solo lei ha mio cell ufficiale..be'ero con mia moglie...tra l'altro a fare cosa importantissima.Pero'sentirla,e ovviamente liquidarla in 3 secondi..mi ha cambiato il pomeriggio.Non pioveva piu'non erano3 gradi...ma c'era il sole e caldo....


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

lo trovi tenero?
e se fossi sua moglie quel sole caldo potresti leggerlo solo come infedeltà sessuale?





Tebe ha detto:


>


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche a me...ma la cosa non è ricambiata.



Ma se sei tu che non mi vuoi....


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché c'è pure qualcuno che ha il coraggio di tornarci, in questo posto?


verde mio


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se sei tu che non mi vuoi....


zoccola


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo trovi tenero?
> e se fossi sua moglie quel sole caldo potresti leggerlo solo come infedeltà sessuale?


non lo so. Non sono sua moglie. 
Non posso sapere tutte le sfumature del loro rapporto.
Mica mi chiamo Sibilla o Otelma.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo so. Non sono sua moglie.
> Non posso sapere tutte le sfumature del loro rapporto.
> Mica mi chiamo Sibilla o Otelma.


ho capito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio


tu ci sei tornata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'ho generato? Bene. allora devo nutrirlo e svezzarlo e *garantirgi delle cose per non farlo stare male* (un tetto, dei vestiti, il cibo). Il resto verrà da sé.


 Minchia... Istruzioni tratte da "Costruisciti da solo il tuo serial killer" ?


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> circa 13 anni fa (più o meno) mio papà ha preso una sbandata per una donna per la quale ha lasciato mia mamma. è stato con questa donna per 4 anni...anni in cui io (e mio fratello) mi sono trovata tra l'incudine e il martello; tra il dover vedere mio padre e assistere alla sofferenza di mia madre che non voleva che io avessi rapporti con "l'altra".
> 
> poi la storia per motivi che non vi sto a raccontare è finita e io ho continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori SEMPRE E COMUNQUE. in quegli anni in cui mio papà era "solo" (metto tra virgolette perchè solo non c'è mai stato) io ho scoperto, un po' per intuito e un po' per confessioni, che lui mia mamma l'aveva sempre tradita, sempre, dall'inizio della loro storia.
> 
> ...


mi spiace per questa cosa. Trovo che la affronti nel modo giusto, non confondendo i difetti di marito di tuo papà con il suo ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi spiace per questa cosa. Trovo che la affronti nel modo giusto, non confondendo i difetti di marito di tuo papà con il suo ruolo genitoriale.


grazie


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.


:risata:

Chissà se ti stai rendendo conto che, o nella mia maniera o nella tua, non si riuscirà mai a trovare un compromesso per arrivare a qualcosa. Ne hai avuto prova in questi due giorni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> *sono rappresentante di classe e ovviamente ammazzerei la metà dei geniori*, l'altra metà la ferirei gravemente:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché c'è pure qualcuno che ha il coraggio di tornarci, in questo posto?


E' il primo periodo che è duro 
poi è uno spasso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' il primo periodo che è duro
> poi è uno spasso...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi hai fatto morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

infatti!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi è venuto in mente stermy, come diceva, a chi subiva un tradimento e cercava di capire

accomodamento cognitivo ...

ecco quello le manca ancora ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo Conte. Mi spiace, per quanto possa valere.


Sai a me spiace molto per mio padre.
Sai è sempre stata la sua prediletta, la sua principessina.
Ma tuttavia è questa per me un'occasione unica e privilegiata per recuperare rapporti che sembravano morti da decenni.
Mi sento molto Gorbaciov con la mia famiglia.
Glasnost e perestroika o come cavolo si scrive.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> benedetta morfina , da tregua per questi mali .
> non ho parole, non ce ne sono


Ma ti rincoglionisce parecchio.
E mi fa strano che lei non sia più "lei".


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> il discorso è che i genitori devono sapere dire, anche, di no ai figli
> che non ha a che fare con l'autorevolezza, ma piuttosto con il buon senso


I famosi no che aiutano a crescere.
Vedi anni fa, una mamma di un' amica di mia figlia, si permise di dire che eravamo troppo accondiscendenti con nostra figlia, e che lei un giorno ci avrebbe messo i piedi in testa.
Questa signora colpiva mia figlia per la sua severità.
Per la sua intransigenza alle regole.

Bon se guardo ai frutti dell'albero e lo filtro con i discorsi della psico.
QUesta signora ha ragione e so che un giorno sua figlia la ringrazierà.

Ed è bello dire a mia figlia quando diceva...eh ma quanto è dura quella madre...io le rispondevo: ok, si na rompicojoni, ma intanto sua figlia ha tutti dieci a scuola, e invece con te arriva la lettera del preside...

Come la mettiamo sta storia?

Pare che i figli senza NO crescano senza senso del limite e paletti.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Conte,

però ora, non esagerare con i NO 

che anche troppi NO, possono nuocere.

Santa bilancia 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

certamente i no sono importanti come le regole nell'educazione.
in realtà è più facile che un genitore veramente affettuoso sia severo, mentre un distratto tenderà ad essere  lassista.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente i no sono importanti come le regole nell'educazione.
> in realtà è più facile che un genitore veramente affettuoso sia severo, mentre un distratto tenderà ad essere  lassista.


Ecco appunto.
E sai la figlia rimpiange amaramente
Il distrattone lassista.

E si scontra con il quotidiano volto di pietra.

Ohi, voi dite che bisogna fare il bene dei figli no?

Abbastanza stranamente ora mi rispetta di più e ha iniziato a fare l'impegnata a scuola.

Poi i miei no, sono sempre i no, su altri no nevvero?
Mi compri la pizza? NO.
Perchè?
Cosa hai risposto tu oggi, quando ti abbiamo chiesto di sparecchiare la tavola?
Hai risposto NO.
I no chiamano altri no.
Ecco, è per insegnarti come si sta dall'altra parte.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente i no sono importanti come le regole nell'educazione.
> in realtà è più facile che un genitore veramente affettuoso sia severo, mentre un distratto tenderà ad essere  lassista.


Ciao,

sai, ieri ho chiesto a mia figlia, se secondo lei, sono una mamma severa o quant'altro ...
lei mi risponde: tu mi lasceresti fare tutto, ma dovrei portarti delle valide e buone ragioni ... 

è tutto il giorno che sto riflettendo su questa cosa ... 
che, forse, ho preteso troppo ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu ci sei tornata.


Vero, ma dopo 3 anni dal tradimento subito.
Subito sono scappata con l'ansia. e già ce l'avevo di mio vista la siituazione che stavo vivendo.
Troppe persone che giudicavano, troppe iene contro i traditori.
Nessuna voce  (almeno in quelle ore che ho letto) con un sorriso.

Non avevo bisogno di quello. 

Poi, passato tutto, sono tornata.
Ma ero forte e non bisognosa di aiuto come allora.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> E sai la figlia rimpiange amaramente
> Il distrattone lassista.
> 
> ...


questo non ha senso , per me


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non ha senso , per me



Ciao Minerva,

messo in un certo contesto, da senso ... 

cioè, apparentemente la figlia collabora in casa quando le va. 
come se i lavori di casa, anche i più banali, fossero un optional. 

(lasciando stare, come e perché ora è così)

Il Conte, così facendo, le fa capire sulla pelle, che optional o no,
se non c'è collaborazione ... è brutto. 
Se tu non mi aiuti, perché lo dovrei fare io?

Se c'è l'ironia giusta ... da senso ... 
Se poi i muri si induriscono ... il Conte, dovrà inventarsi un'altra strategia. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non ha senso , per me


Ma funziona egregiamente.
Del resto io sono responsabile della MIA di figlia.
E la educo come pare a me.

La tua educatela come pare a te.
Anche secondo me, molte cose che fanno gli altri con i loro figli, non hanno molto senso...

Ma essendo figli altrui...

Non mi riguarda!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> messo in un certo contesto, da senso ...
> 
> ...


Noi genitori non andiamo a lavorare quando ci va.
Non puliamo quando ci va.
Non prepariamo da mangiare quando ci va.

Se non c'è collaborazione....
Mi danneggi.

Perchè questa è casa lasagna
chi non lavora non magna.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi genitori non andiamo a lavorare quando ci va.
> Non puliamo quando ci va.
> Non prepariamo da mangiare quando ci va.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl:

mi hai fatto ridere! 

Sono convinta che ironia ci sia. 
Almeno qui la dimostri. 
E che il messaggio così arriva. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma funziona egregiamente.
> Del resto io sono responsabile della MIA di figlia.
> E la educo come pare a me.
> 
> ...


Volevo specificare che io, Conte, contesto il tono generale della tua asserzione, non il metodo d'educazione che usi per tua figlia.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo specificare che io, Conte, contesto il tono generale della tua asserzione, non il metodo d'educazione che usi per tua figlia.


E quale sarebbe il tono generale?
Non capisco...

Tu al mio posto che faresti?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma io voglio bene a mia figlia...sai?
E' lei che non mi sopporta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma io voglio bene a mia figlia...sai?
> E' lei che non mi sopporta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

ti credo sulla parola Conte!!!

si nota da piccole cose, quando racconti ...

eh be, ora le tocca fare qualche conticino con te, 
ci credo, che un po' le scoccia ...  ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe il tono generale?
> Non capisco...
> 
> Tu al mio posto che faresti?


Quella del dire che l'autorevolezza parentale derivi da quanto si apre il portafogli. Se mia figlia ti somigliasse penso che l'avrei fatta rapire dagli alieni.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Io l'ho capita così,
che oggi, non basta più coprire le esigenze primarie.
i figli questo lo sanno bene. 
e se tu, genitore, mi metti su questo mondo, senza
potermi dare nulla, per poter competere ... 
come vuoi che me la cavi?

cioè, per mia figlia, spendo un patrimonio ... 
il suo allenamento costa ... cosa farei, se non me lo
potessi permettere???

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamattina riflettevo su quello che mi stai scrivendo, mi sono detto, mi do una calmata, perchè quello che era un mio intento era soltanto a beneficio di tutti non soltanto per me. *Ho notato invece che quando scrivo, tutte quelle persone che la pensano diversamente da me, o non rispondono o fanno finta di capire altro, o fanno battute.* Alla fine posso dispiacermi di non essere riuscito a far capire che i miei discorsi oltre che essere contestati possono essere cambiati se si riesce a farmi cambiare idea. Ma è impossibile farlo fino a quando non si smette di cambiare i significati di certe parole e la sofferenza che ci sta dietro queste. Vale per traditi e traditori, quelli normali per capirci:mrgreen: perchè poi ci stanno quelle idee che qua vengono messe in discussione, ma mai nella realtà, e facendo questo non ha senso.


scusa, io personalmente ho letto solo ora, non ti ho ignorato appositamente.



Ultimo ha detto:


> AB tu forse non mi crederai, io so bene il posto che mi tocca in determinati contesti, e ti prego di non prendere le mie parole come motivo di contrasto o ripicca o altro ancora. Quando sento parlare o scrivere persone di una certa levatura culturale, e vedo in queste usare la parola nella maniera in cui tutto può essere un compromesso mirato soltanto a discorsi che rasentano un certo tipo di dialogo politichese mi dispiaccio per questi, perchè usano la parola la dove dei semplici concetti possono essere travisati e discussi all'infinito, quando invece basterebbe semplificarsi la vita e non andare a filosofeggiare con le parole, che, nel caso sopra descritto non porterebbero assolutamente a nulla.
> 
> Quando appaio tollerante in senso negativo, è perchè intanto sono un tradito, già di per se in questa maniera hai la risposta. In più se riesci a notare le discussioni, sembra che il tradito non abbia più il diritto di lamentarsi e di dire anche stronzate, mentre invece direi che, il tradito può lamentarsi e dire stronzate visto quello che sta passando, e solo chi c'è passato sa di cosa parlo, e non sto dicendo che chi non è stato tradito non può dire la sua, ma che cerchi di mediare ed andare oltre quello che lui/lei può soltanto percepire ma non capire. Qua i ruoli sembra quasi vogliano essere ribaltati, dove il tradito rompe le scatole con le sua lamentele, il traditore invece vuole dei consensi per il suo tradimento e ne cerca quelle variabili di pensiero dove può trovare soltanto in un forum, e facendo questo non riesce a capire che il tradito quelle variabili le conosce le accetta e le tollera, le tollera perchè appunto di base ci sta il suo dolore e la parola che nella sua semplicità "tradimento" contiene dentro tutto un mondo che è fatto di incubi iniziali e di un futuro che per questo è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Quei traditori dove poggiano le basi della loro vita su nuovi nomi nuovi idee etc mi sta anche bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che poggiano le basi sulla menzogna, e non sul dichiarare al partner ed a chi vive con loro, un suo modo di vivere esternandolo in tutta sincerità, nel momento in cui leggo ma loro lo sanno perchè lo hanno percepito e bla bla bla.. senza avere nulla di concreto sono soltanto ulteriori menzogne che si raccontano per darsi un minimo di contegno e un palliativo che rimane tale.


hm, io sono d'accordo con te sulla menzogna. Sulla slealtà della cosa. Ho anche speso più di una frase e più di un post a sviscerare il concetto della libertà lesa, la cosa peggiore di un tradimento.
Dico però che le cose non sono quasi mai così semplici. Magari lo fossero. E soprattutto chiedevo/contestavo l'uso che fai (non solo tu) della parola normale. Non ho mai detto di non apprezzare se non altro in parte come tu pensi e senti la famiglia, ho detto però che non rappresenta più la media della popolazione e soprattutto non è e non può essere una regola. La regola è che non ci sono più regole. Il che non vuol dire che va bene tutto, anche l'inaccettabile.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella del dire che l'autorevolezza parentale derivi da quanto si apre il portafogli. Se mia figlia ti somigliasse penso che l'avrei fatta rapire dagli alieni.


Non capisci.
Non intendevo dire genitore prodigo uguale genitore autorevole.

Vediamo allora così
Sei quanto più autorevole se hai la carota 
e non solo il bastone.

Ovvio poi che se sei prodigo, lei ti adora no?
E' na donna eh? Voglio dire....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Io l'ho capita così,
> che oggi, non basta più coprire le esigenze primarie.
> i figli questo lo sanno bene.
> e se tu, genitore, mi metti su questo mondo, senza
> ...


Ecco io dico che la figlia capisca quali sacrifici fai per cacciar fora i soldi per il suo allenamento.
Come fai ad educare un figlio al valore del denaro
se non facendogli fare qualche lavoretto, che magari non piace nè gratifica, tipo lavare i piatti, in cambio di una mancetta? Eh?

Cioè cavoli se non stiamo attenti sono i figli ad essere autorevoli no?
TU DEVI mandarmi allo sport
perchè io voglio andarci e tu sei il genitore che DEVE pagarmi l'allenamento.

Mi spiace...
SE TE LO MERITI...io ti pago lo sport, altrimenti salta...

Perchè magari sai devo pagare delle ripetizioni scolastiche, dato che a scuola fai casino invece di stare attenta no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco io dico che la figlia capisca quali sacrifici fai per cacciar fora i soldi per il suo allenamento.
> Come fai ad educare un figlio al valore del denaro
> se non facendogli fare qualche lavoretto, che magari non piace nè gratifica, tipo lavare i piatti, in cambio di una mancetta? Eh?
> 
> ...


Conte, ma sei sicuro di essere un musicista e non un contabile? Parli solo di denaro, conti, affari da fare, tornaconto da ottenere...

e  comunque sono assolutamente in disaccordo sia sull'aprire il  portafoglio come surrogato di autorevolezza che chiuderlo per lo stesso  motivo. Anzi, sembra quasi che tu rincorra un'autorevolezza data dal  ricatto economico...

lo sport si fa e basta. Non esiste che un  genitore, tranne se indigente, non mandi i ragazzi a fare sport per la  spesa che comporta. Lo sport serve allo sviluppo armonico del corpo e  per l'acquisizione di schemi motori, spaziali e propriocettivi. 

ok, per ora ho finito      :wide-grin:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Conte, ma sei sicuro di essere un musicista e non un contabile? Parli solo di denaro, conti, affari da fare, tornaconto da ottenere...
> 
> e  comunque sono assolutamente in disaccordo sia sull'aprire il  portafoglio come surrogato di autorevolezza che chiuderlo per lo stesso  motivo. Anzi, sembra quasi che tu rincorra un'autorevolezza data dal  ricatto economico...
> 
> ...



sullo sport quoto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sullo sport quoto.


figurati, io sono cresciuta letteralmente col motto mens sana in corpore sano bla bla bla. Un'infanzia senza sport è come una senza studio, inconcepibile

poi, magari, valutare bene quali sport anche in base alle spese certo (hai presente quanto costa un tennis club?)...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> figurati, io sono cresciuta letteralmente col motto mens sana in corpore sano bla bla bla. Un'infanzia senza sport è come una senza studio, inconcepibile


Si dei mens sana in corpore nano...si dei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> figurati, io sono cresciuta letteralmente col motto mens sana in corpore sano bla bla bla. Un'infanzia senza sport è come una senza studio, inconcepibile


E tu pensa che io ho vissuto egregiamente privandomi dell'uno e dell'altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> figurati, io sono cresciuta letteralmente col motto mens sana in corpore sano bla bla bla. Un'infanzia senza sport è come una senza studio, inconcepibile
> 
> poi, magari, valutare bene quali sport anche in base alle spese certo (hai presente quanto costa un tennis club?)...


Però anche le possibilità delle famiglie sono diverse. Io e te abbiamo la stessa età, ma per le possibilità della mia famiglia sarebbe stato inconcepibile farmi praticare lo sport che avrei desiderato. Che non era il polo o il golf tanto per capirci.
Tre sorelle, solo lo stipendio da impiegato di mio padre. 
Nonostante tutto sono riusciti a farci fare qualcosa, sporadicamente. Quando sono cominciare le superiori non se ne parlava proprio più, la precedenza "economica" è stata data allo studio.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco io dico che la figlia capisca quali sacrifici fai per cacciar fora i soldi per il suo allenamento.
> Come fai ad educare un figlio al valore del denaro
> se non facendogli fare qualche lavoretto, che magari non piace nè gratifica, tipo lavare i piatti, in cambio di una mancetta? Eh?
> 
> ...


Ciao,

io non so, come tu gestisci il tutto. 

ti posso dire, che, da sempre, in famiglia noi discutiamo assieme sul budget. 
conosce le entrate, le varie uscite ecc. 
è molto sveglia e partecipa. 
non è scema. vede che il padre (ed io quando posso) lavoriamo ecc. e raccontiamo del nostro lavoro.
lei sa cosa ci possiamo permettere e cosa no. e se non lo sa, chiede. 
non ha mai fatto storie per qualcosa, anzi, fa i conti con noi, se desidera qualcosa. 

non c'è bisogno, di mandare un figlio a lavorare per fargli capire determinate cose. 

Inoltre, questi figli vanno a scuola. Poi hanno tempo libero. Bene. Come lo organizziamo?
Di tempo libero, hanno un casino! 
OK. tot per i compiti, tot per i lavori di casa e tot per gli interessi e amici. Gli interessi vanno coltivati! 
Non sono dei lussi o qualcosa di extra nella vita. È dare valore alla vita! Qualità, e sviluppare delle competenze.

Prima, tutto era pagato dalla federazione, poiché lei si allenava ad un certo livello. 
Poi ha voluto cambiare settore, cioè dallo sport alla cultura. La cultura qui, non viene
sostenuta ... che fai? Dici, sorry ... guarda la televisione o va in città con le amiche o o o o ???

Ma che stiamo scherzando? 

Non basta, solo vestire e dare da mangiare ... e fare la ramanzina quando scassano ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io non so, come tu gestisci il tutto.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne, come avete fatto a risolvere il problema della mancanza di sostegno alla cultura?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io non so, come tu gestisci il tutto.
> 
> ...


Ma cultura cosa? Libri?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io non so, come tu gestisci il tutto.
> 
> ...


lo dicevamo poco tempo fa:uno dei doveri di un genitore è stimolare gli interessi e valorizzare passioni .
lo sport è un'altra scuola di vita


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevamo poco tempo fa:uno dei doveri di un genitore è stimolare gli interessi e valorizzare passioni .
> lo sport è un'altra scuola di vita


Oh Madonna co sti doveri e doveri. Ma tu per divertirti che fai? Oltre a gasarti di Sciueps per fare i ruttini, dico.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh Madonna co sti doveri e doveri.* Ma tu per divertirti che fai?* Oltre a gasarti di Sciueps per fare i ruttini, dico.


poco.sono già contenta di mio


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu pensa che io ho vissuto egregiamente privandomi dell'uno e dell'altro.


beh, al limite hai fatto a meno di uno solo, lo sport, perché a scuola ci sei andato. Sul resto, magari hai la forma fisica di un lombrico e la capacità spaziale e propriocettiva di un bradipo, che ne so. Dietro una tastiera sono bravi tutti


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevamo poco tempo fa:uno dei doveri di un genitore è stimolare gli interessi e valorizzare passioni .
> lo sport è un'altra scuola di vita



Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, al limite hai fatto a meno di uno solo, lo sport, perché* a scuola ci sei andato*. Sul resto, magari hai la forma fisica di un lombrico e la capacità spaziale e propriocettiva di un bradipo, che ne so. Dietro una tastiera sono bravi tutti



forse in bici, così è a posto, va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poco.sono già contenta di mio


Se così sei contenta posso solo immaginare come appari quando sei triste.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

ma com'è che salta sempre qualcuno che fa esempi estremi ? ma parlateci con quelle mamme e non rompete 
sinceramente quel poco che ho fatto ha dato un risultato discreto , fai e poi mi dici





free ha detto:


> Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
> 'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
> ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, al limite hai fatto a meno di uno solo, lo sport, perché a scuola ci sei andato. Sul resto, magari hai la forma fisica di un lombrico e la capacità spaziale e propriocettiva di un bradipo, che ne so. Dietro una tastiera sono bravi tutti


Ma andare a scuola diverso (non so fare il simbolo matematico con la tastiera) da studio. Comunque si, sono un mix tra un bradipo
ed un lombrico. Ci sta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però anche le possibilità delle famiglie sono diverse. Io e te abbiamo la stessa età, ma per le possibilità della mia famiglia sarebbe stato inconcepibile farmi praticare lo sport che avrei desiderato. Che non era il polo o il golf tanto per capirci.
> Tre sorelle, solo lo stipendio da impiegato di mio padre.
> Nonostante tutto sono riusciti a farci fare qualcosa, sporadicamente. Quando sono cominciare le superiori non se ne parlava proprio più, la precedenza "economica" è stata data allo studio.



nelle città nelle quali sono cresciuta c'era sempre anche il coni, atletica e piscine comunali. Per una cifra irrisoria annua si poteva fare atletica e nuoto, credo esistano anche oggi.
Ovviamente non parlavo di golf polo e roba del genere. Sport come movimento e gesto, non come status. Poi, certo, le spese vanno controllate, però non è un in più come dice il conte, non è uno sfizio, è una cosa importante per la formazione. Poi c'è anche Joey il pigro, ma che c'entra...

con la stabilità lavorativa che ho adesso non mi potrei permettere un criceto, figuriamoci un erede...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nelle città nelle quali sono cresciuta c'era sempre anche il coni, atletica e piscine comunali. Per una cifra irrisoria annua si poteva fare atletica e nuoto, credo esistano anche oggi.
> Ovviamente non parlavo di golf polo e roba del genere. Sport come movimento e gesto, non come status. Poi, certo, le spese vanno controllate, però non è un in più come dice il conte,* non è uno sfizio, è una cosa importante per la formazione*. Poi c'è anche Joey il pigro, ma che c'entra...
> 
> con la stabilità lavorativa che ho adesso non mi potrei permettere un criceto, figuriamoci un erede...


vero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh Madonna co sti doveri e doveri. Ma tu per divertirti che fai? Oltre a gasarti di Sciueps per fare i ruttini, dico.


scusa se chiedo (al limite no rispondi) ma ai tuoi figli non fai far loro dello sport?


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma com'è che salta sempre qualcuno che fa esempi estremi ? ma parlateci con quelle mamme e non rompete
> sinceramente quel poco che ho fatto ha dato un risultato discreto , fai e poi mi dici



ma mica erano esempi estremi!

lascia fare, i risultati ci sono


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

è nato il figlio di ultimo sangre?





free ha detto:


> ma mica erano esempi estremi!
> 
> lascia fare, i risultati ci sono


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa se chiedo (al limite no rispondi) ma ai tuoi figli non fai far loro dello sport?


Certo, se vogliono.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao sienne, come avete fatto a risolvere il problema della mancanza di sostegno alla cultura?


Ciao,

non è stato per niente facile. 
Sai, quando un bambino ha delle mancanze, qui c'è di tutto e di più. 
Ma quando hai una che spicca dall'altra parte ... buco nero! Zero sostegno!

Ora, qui è un casino con questa federazione. Ogni cantone ha le sue leggi e regole. 
Lei si allena in un'altro cantone. 
Sono andata al comune, al cantone, alla federazione per chiedere dei sostegni. 
Bene, qualcosa ho ottenuto, grazie a tutte quelle vincite nello sport - il talento non lo si poteva negare. 

Ho rotto i maroni all'infinita, che si tratta di una formazione e le formazioni vengono sostenute, secondo la legge. 
Cioè, le formazioni in questo settore sono state riconosciute nel 2009 e si inizia a quindici o sedici anni. 
Che colpa ha lei, se ha già quel livello? ... Gira e gira ... rompi e rompi ... qualcosa viene tolto dalle tasse. 

Ho preso contatto con un negoziante dalla russia (oh, li costa notevolmente meno) e lui ora fa
venire tre volte all'anno un rappresentante e vende direttamente nella scuola. compriamo tutto alla volta. 
anche gli altri ne approfittano.

Abbiamo fatto un contratto con gli insegnanti, che non possiamo pagare le ore  ... e così, siccome
conviene pure a loro ..., paghiamo un tot. 

A febbraio ha iniziato a lavorare per il teatro. poca cosa, tre serate al mese. 

Ed io continuo a rompere ... per tutti quelli come lei ... :smile: ...

E noi dobbiamo stringere un po' la cintura ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
> 'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
> ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto


hanno bisogno di annoiarsi anche per una, meravigliosa cosa: per leggere. Se hanno una vita compressa e congestionata di impegni, i pomeriggi sdraiati a leggere non li passeranno mai. 

Però, il tempo libero da ragazzini è come dice Sienne, tantissimo. Io ho fatto tutto, e leggevo pure tanto. Scuola, sport, strumento, lingua. Altri tempi, anche economici. Io proprio non potrei, ma certo non posso essere scontenta delle opportunità intelligenti che i miei mi hanno dato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, se vogliono.


capito. Ma non li spingi un pò o proprio i lasci fare (anche niente)?


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
> 'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
> ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto


Ciao,

non si tratta di questo ... 

la noia serve, e come ... 

ma non sette giorni su sette ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nelle città nelle quali sono cresciuta c'era sempre anche il coni, atletica e piscine comunali. Per una cifra irrisoria annua si poteva fare atletica e nuoto, credo esistano anche oggi.
> Ovviamente non parlavo di golf polo e roba del genere. Sport come movimento e gesto, non come status. Poi, certo, le spese vanno controllate, però non è un in più come dice il conte, non è uno sfizio, è una cosa importante per la formazione. Poi c'è anche Joey il pigro, ma che c'entra...
> 
> con la stabilità lavorativa che ho adesso non mi potrei permettere un criceto, figuriamoci un erede...


La forma fisica di un lombrico è fantastica 
Io nel paesello di collina ero lontana da tutto. Fa niente, recupero ora.
Nella formazione di mia figlia comunque c'è lo sport e dal prossimo anno la musica intensiva


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è nato il figlio di ultimo sangre?


:inlove:


comunque mi è tornato in mente che quando ero piccolina e mia mamma non aveva tempo, mi spediva dal babbo, nonna, zia, portinaia, chiunque dicendomi: va' e dì: per favore, dammi un po' di INTRATTIENIMI!

ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> comunque mi è tornato in mente che quando ero piccolina e mia mamma non aveva tempo, mi spediva dal babbo, nonna, zia, portinaia, chiunque dicendomi: va' e dì: per favore, dammi un po' di INTRATTIENIMI!
> ...


Ciao,

bella ... troppo bello però ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

la voglia andrebbe stimolata con entusiasmo.


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, se vogliono.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non ho spinto mia figlia, o qualcosa del genere ... 
tutto normale ... 

è stata notata quando aveva già 7 anni in piscina ... 
quella della nazionale e venuta a chiedermi cosa faceva ...
ed io ho solo detto, questa salta come un grillo tutto il giorno ...
e così la cosa si è sviluppata ... 

sienne


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hanno bisogno di annoiarsi anche per una, meravigliosa cosa: per leggere. Se hanno una vita compressa e congestionata di impegni, i pomeriggi sdraiati a leggere non li passeranno mai.
> 
> Però, il tempo libero da ragazzini è come dice Sienne, tantissimo. Io ho fatto tutto, e leggevo pure tanto. Scuola, sport, strumento, lingua. Altri tempi, anche economici. Io proprio non potrei, ma certo non posso essere scontenta delle opportunità intelligenti che i miei mi hanno dato.


ma io avevo i soliti giochi, ed imparavo a farne cose nuove, mi è rimasta molta manualità, costruivo in pratica di tutto
i miei una delle cose più intelligenti che hanno fatto è lasciarmi libera:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
> 'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
> ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto


quto
tutto con furore...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La forma fisica di un lombrico è fantastica 
> Io nel paesello di collina ero lontana da tutto. Fa niente, recupero ora.
> Nella formazione di mia figlia comunque c'è lo sport e dal prossimo anno la musica intensiva


guarda, forse ti è andata meglio che a me all'inizio. Mia mamma s'era  fissata che gli sport li dovevo conoscere tutti. Anche la campestre :unhappy:.  Anche il salto in alto (io ero alta una lattina e un pollice, facevo  ridere). S'è impietosita solo quando mi ha visto sdraiare ripetutamente  tutti gli ostacoli in pista in quella maledetta corsa di canguri  sciancati, allora mi ha chiesto che volevo fare. Mi sono lanciata sulla  ginnastica artistica come se ne andasse della mia vita (anzi, le avevo  detto danza, ma per l'amata genitrice la danza non è sport :unhappy. 
Ah, che bei ricordi imbarazzanti...  Ovviamente, la piscina non è mai stata messa in dicussione in tutto  questo, mi ci mandava anche con la febbre: "fortifica il sistema  immunitario" 
Mio  fratello, invece, solo giochi a palla. Pallavolo, pallanuoto, pallaamano, pallainfronteallasorella. Essendo altissimo, si è  dirottato con una certa insistenza sul basket. Fin qui, ok. Il brutto  era quando, in assenza di amichetti, pretendeva che io giocassi con lui  col cesto sotto casa. Io ero sempre la lattina e un pollice, gli  arrivavo alla vita. Ah, momenti sublimi :risata:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quto
> tutto con furore...


eh lo so.
povere mamme che qualsiasi cosa facciano la fanno male


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

io credo, che i bisogni sono molto distinti ... 
alcuni riescono a stare ore e ore a fare chi sa che cosa ...

altri sognano ... leggono ... 

altri invece non riescono a stare fermi ... 

basta che non stanno buttati in giro. 

sienne


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh lo so.
> povere mamme che qualsiasi cosa facciano la fanno male



ma no dai

anche i padri:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai
> 
> anche i padri:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> figurati, io sono cresciuta letteralmente col motto mens sana in corpore sano bla bla bla. Un'infanzia senza sport è come una senza studio, inconcepibile
> 
> poi, magari, valutare bene quali sport anche in base alle spese certo (*hai presente quanto costa un tennis club?*)...



no. I miei solo:
Nuoto, scii, arrampicate modello capre, ancora nuoto, corsa, ancora nuoto...
Praticamente sono tutta spalle:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, al limite hai fatto a meno di uno solo, lo sport, perché a scuola ci sei andato. Sul resto, magari hai la forma fisica di un lombrico e la capacità spaziale e propriocettiva di un bradipo, che ne so. *Dietro una tastiera sono bravi tutti *



no.










Joey blow esci dal mio corpo!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh lo so.
> povere mamme che qualsiasi cosa facciano la fanno male


Ma dai Minni sei davvero stramba
e forse un tantino complessata...
non lo fate male è che secondo me 
che frequento ambienti mammari ma da zia 
noto che certe mamme sono davvero esagerate 
e anzi per me molte mamme sono la rovina dei figli...


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Minerva, i bimbi devono avere anche il diritto di annoiarsi, nella loro stanzetta spoglia e disadorna...per imparare a rimanere impegnati anche con poco, grande lezione di vita, con poco si vive con niente si muore...
> 'ste mamme in preda a inglese nuoto chitarra teatro etc. pretendono troppo, secondo me
> ed inquinano peggio di un plotone di tir, alla faccia di Kyoto



quoto anche te.
Ho dovuto scatenare la terza guerra mondiale per avere il sano diritto di non fare un beato cazzo per almeno un ora al giorno.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai Minni* sei davvero stramba*
> e forse un tantino complessata...
> non lo fate male è che secondo me
> che frequento ambienti mammari ma da zia
> ...



oddio da che pulpito!


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

io tutto questo non l'ho avuto ...
abitavamo in periferia ... praticamente campagna. 
certo, alcune cose venivano offerte dal comune ...

mi è venuto in mente, una volta volevo osservare come 
i vermi si muovevano nella terra. ho nascosto sotto il 
letto una ciotola di vetro con della terra e un casino di vermi raccolti fuori.
i primi giorni osservavo - non cera tanto da osservare  ...
e così me ne sono dimenticata ...

madoo mia madre che casino ha fatto, perché ho lasciato seccare i vermi  ...

ve beh ... ognuno si aiuta come meglio può ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io avevo i soliti giochi, ed imparavo a farne cose nuove, mi è rimasta molta manualità, costruivo in pratica di tutto
> i miei una delle cose più intelligenti che hanno fatto è lasciarmi libera:smile:


Cazzarola io ero riuscita a costruirmi Venusia 
con degli assi chiodi e un po' di malta...
che figata!


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La forma fisica di un lombrico è fantastica 
> Io nel paesello di collina ero lontana da tutto. Fa niente, recupero ora.
> Nella formazione di mia figlia comunque c'è lo sport e dal prossimo anno *la musica intensiva*


paura.
Ho ancora gli incubi del pianoforte che mi hanno costretto a suonare per anni.
Ovviamente appena ne vedo uno vomito.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto anche te.
> Ho dovuto scatenare la terza guerra mondiale per avere il sano diritto di non fare un beato cazzo per almeno un ora al giorno.



io pure, spedita a tutti gli sport, poi ne ho tenuto solo uno, si sono rassegnati
e il pianoforte


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. I miei solo:
> Nuoto, scii, arrampicate modello capre, ancora nuoto, corsa, ancora nuoto...
> Praticamente sono tutta spalle:unhappy:


sci e arrampicata :inlove: ci sono arrivata dopo, poi il kayak
quando ho realizzato che esisteva una cosa chiamata montagna non c'è stata storia per niente altro (va bè, il nuoto oramai ho più cloro che sangue)


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio da che pulpito!


Dici 
naaaaaaa
ultimamente qui dentro mi sento una 
tra le più "normali"


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai Minni sei davvero stramba
> e forse un tantino complessata...
> non lo fate male è che secondo me
> che frequento ambienti mammari ma da zia
> ...


minni un cazzo, se mi devi dire complessata non usare vezzeggiativi.
ciao:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cazzarola io ero riuscita a costruirmi *Venusia *
> con degli assi chiodi e un po' di malta...
> che figata!



ma quella che lanciava le tette?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io pure, *spedita a tutti gli sport*, poi ne ho tenuto solo uno, si sono rassegnati
> e il pianoforte


:amici:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minni un cazzo, se mi devi dire complessata non usare vezzeggiativi.
> ciao:singleeye:



sono innamorata di te Min :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quella che lanciava le tette?


si proprio lei 
il mio idolo con ste tette rotanti 
che ricordi...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minni un cazzo, se mi devi dire complessata non usare vezzeggiativi.
> ciao:singleeye:


cosa posso usare di grazia


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Uhm

In varie riprese e conto pure gli sport fatti per un intero mese 


Sci
nuoto
karate
windsurf
pattinaggio su ghiaccio
pallavolo

pianoforte.

Fra ha 4 anni, mio marito insisteva per farle fare 2 sport (due!) mi sono impuntata e ne fa uno, un'ora a settimana. Stella, a parte i continui spostamenti, schizza tutto il giorno muovendosi come un fulmine, quando fa sport più che altro sta più ferma del solito


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :amici:



sci (tenuto)
nuoto
tennis
basket
pallavolo
alpinismo, ho fatto anche discesa in corda doppia, robe da pazzi

ora mi è venuta una mezza idea di correre un po' col cane, di solito passeggio in campagna e poi lei nuota e io prendo il sole, quando c'è


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm
> 
> In varie riprese e conto pure gli sport fatti per un intero mese
> 
> ...


Ciao,

bello!! troppo bello!!!

anche tu allora hai un piccolo grillo ... troppo bello!

la mia l'ho mandata la prima volta verso i sei anni ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si proprio lei
> il mio idolo con ste tette rotanti
> che ricordi...



ahahahha sai Tebe come si spaventa


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io pure, spedita a tutti gli sport, poi ne ho tenuto solo uno, si sono rassegnati
> e il pianoforte



Idem
pero mi piaceva il pianoforte ...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2013)

Da piccolo l'unica cosa sulla quale non si poteva sgarrare era il nuoto, per il resto mai avuto imposizioni..........e meno male dico io.... 

L'unico grande rimpianto ? Aver scoperto la Capoeira..........a 39 anni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sci (tenuto)
> nuoto
> tennis
> basket
> ...


la discesa in corda doppia è uno sballo!!!!!! Non dirmi che non ti piace!

Nel lazio c'è un posto (monte Morra) in cui ci sono tirate di discese di 600 metri, già armate. Piazzi la prima e vai giù, poi ti sganci, ti riagganci e ricominci. Metti le macchine sia sopra che sotto per fare il recupero e sei a cavallo. E' spaziale, lo adoro


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahha sai Tebe come si spaventa


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> bello!! troppo bello!!!
> 
> ...



hahahahah! non sta ferma neppure quando mangia o quando leggiamo, almeno i piedini si muovono e si muovono e si muovono e me li ficca ovunque e si aggrappa e spinge... :smile:

Guarda, io sport ancora non glielo avrei fatto fare. E' socievole, ha un sacco di possibilità di giocare coi coetanei, è estremamente attiva e stimolata, lo sport per ora mi sembrava esagerato; e oltretutto, a lei almeno adesso non dice proprio nulla, non gliene potrebbe importare di meno. Ma un'ora a settimana, male non le fa, quindi ho ceduto.

Il mio grillino... bello il nomignolo :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm
> 
> In varie riprese e conto pure gli sport fatti per un intero mese
> 
> ...


pattinaggio, cavolo, fatto per un inverno pure quello, ma su rotelle. Sul ghiaccio è più fico, però :smile:

ora che ci penso, e sono diventata grande e a lei non posso chiederlo più, ma come diavolo riusciva a gestire così tante cose, con due pargoli poi con esigenze così diverse... mah, mistero.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la discesa in corda doppia è uno sballo!!!!!! Non dirmi che non ti piace!
> 
> Nel lazio c'è un posto (monte Morra) in cui ci sono tirate di discese di 600 metri, già armate. Piazzi la prima e vai giù, poi ti sganci, ti riagganci e ricominci. Metti le macchine sia sopra che una sotto per fare il recupero e sei a cavallo. E' spaziale, lo adoro



no non mi piace!
non mi piace proprio la montagna, troppe gite con partenza all'alba, pranzo al sacco (scandalo!), pioggia vento neve freddo, tutto scomoderrimo:singleeye:
allora, in un rifugio sul ghiacciaio del monterosa c'erano i letti a castello da 3, e il bagno era una turca a picco su un burrone, scarico diretto, e veniva su un'aria siberiana!:rotfl:
non sono mica uno stambecco
...anche se


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la discesa in corda doppia è uno sballo!!!!!! Non dirmi che non ti piace!
> 
> Nel lazio c'è un posto (monte Morra) in cui ci sono tirate di discese di 600 metri, già armate. Piazzi la prima e vai giù, poi ti sganci, ti riagganci e ricominci. Metti le macchine sia sopra che sotto per fare il recupero e sei a cavallo. E' spaziale, lo adoro


c'e un bel muro d'arrampicata vverticale 
nella mia valle se interessa
non è difficilissimo 
ma interessante...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no non mi piace!
> non mi piace proprio la montagna, troppe gite con partenza all'alba, pranzo al sacco (scandalo!), pioggia vento neve freddo, tutto scomoderrimo:singleeye:
> allora, in un rifugio sul ghiacciaio del monterosa c'erano i letti a castello da 3, e il bagno era una turca a picco su un burrone, scarico diretto, e veniva su un'aria siberiana!:rotfl:
> non sono mica uno stambecco
> ...anche se



hahahhaha sono proprio le situazioni che cerco io, premeditatamente!
darei un braccio per fare un giro sul ghiacciaio del monterosa ORA :smile:

in genere, però, in montagna bivacco direttamente (inverno escluso o ghiaccio permettendo)


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hahahahah! non sta ferma neppure quando mangia o quando leggiamo, almeno i piedini si muovono e si muovono e si muovono e me li ficca ovunque e si aggrappa e spinge... :smile:
> 
> Guarda, io sport ancora non glielo avrei fatto fare. E' socievole, ha un sacco di possibilità di giocare coi coetanei, è estremamente attiva e stimolata, lo sport per ora mi sembrava esagerato; e oltretutto, a lei almeno adesso non dice proprio nulla, non gliene potrebbe importare di meno. Ma un'ora a settimana, male non le fa, quindi ho ceduto.
> 
> Il mio grillino... bello il nomignolo :smile:


Ciao,

mi sembra di rivedere la mia ... :smile: ... che gioia!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vero, quelle gambe e braccia ... sempre in movimento!!!

una cosa pazzesca!!! non importava che tempo facesse fuori, perché dentro casa

non si poteva stare ... troppo bello troppo ... una vera forza della natura!!! 

e quante storie ... madoo, una fantasia da sballo! 

e si arrabbiava, se mi dimenticavo come si chiamasse quella pietra raccolta chissà dove ... 

con lei ho scoperto i bambini grilli!!! :smile: ...

infatti, anche la mia di sport o quant'altro, non ne voleva sapere niente ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> c'e un bel muro d'arrampicata vverticale
> nella mia valle se interessa
> non è difficilissimo
> ma interessante...


dalle tue parti vengo di sicuro, già detto :smile: fra l'acqua e la roccia non c'è da annoiarsi!
Io preferisco scendere che salire (mi sono impigrita), ma mi attrezzerò 

ma...Torre Pellice è vicino a te? (se puoi/vuoi rispondere, eh, altrimenti non c'è problema)


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hahahhaha sono proprio le situazioni che cerco io, premeditatamente!
> darei un braccio per fare un giro sul ghiacciaio del monterosa ORA :smile:
> 
> in genere, però, in montagna bivacco direttamente (inverno escluso o ghiaccio permettendo)



ci sono anche le vecchie miniere abbandonate, ne hai da divertirti
ma come fai a bivaccare direttamente? ti porti la tenda?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dalle tue parti vengo di sicuro, già detto :smile: fra l'acqua e la roccia non c'è da annoiarsi!
> Io preferisco scendere che salire (mi sono impigrita), ma mi attrezzerò
> 
> ma...Torre Pellice è vicino a te? (se puoi/vuoi rispondere, eh, altrimenti non c'è problema)


 Abbastanza  vicino...

Non è così difficile salire 
a me preoccupa più scendere
soffro di vertigini
e finché salgo guardo solo su...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci sono anche le vecchie miniere abbandonate, ne hai da divertirti
> ma come fai a bivaccare direttamente? ti porti la tenda?


certo. Poi io in montagna in genere ci vado per il kayak, la parte alpinistica lho molto ridotta ora. Spesso i fiumi, specie se all'estero, sono molto lontani dai centri abitati o strutture. Poi, ovviamente, se vado per fare sport di montagna invernali, come questo Natale, dormo con un tetto sopra la testa, sai, -20 -40 è roba dura da reggere


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Abbastanza  vicino...
> 
> Non è così difficile salire
> a me preoccupa più scendere
> ...


no, io adoro gli sport di discesa, adoro la gravità


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Conclusione della giornata: allattate o non allattate, che ci frega? Fate come vi pare, educate come vi pare, basta che fate fare sport e siete a posto, tradite solo nel tempo libero:carneval:  .


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, io adoro gli sport di discesa, adoro la gravità


bene allora c'è un'ottima pista discesa di 
moutain bike 
vieni portato in vetta con la seggiovia e poi 
giù 
anni fa mi sono pure spaccata l'osso sacro
mai più andata...
un male cane 
per mesi non riuscivo manco a sedermi


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conclusione della giornata: allattate o non allattate, che ci frega? Fate come vi pare, educate come vi pare, basta che fate fare sport e siete a posto, tradite solo nel tempo libero:carneval:  .



o mentre i pargoli fanno sport


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevamo poco tempo fa:uno dei doveri di un genitore è stimolare gli interessi e valorizzare passioni .
> *lo sport è un'altra scuola di vita*


Ciao Minerva,

assolutamente! e in un modo forte pure!
ma anche la cultura (teatro, canto, danza ecc.).

tutto un insieme di cose da ... 

certo, il mio compagno ed io ci guardiamo a volte, e ci chiediamo, se è la cosa giusta. 

poi arriva lei, e dice chiaro e tondo, se non lo potesse fare, sarebbe un sacrificio ... 

non ti resta nient'altro da fare, che seguire e sostenerla.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conclusione della giornata: allattate o non allattate, che ci frega? Fate come vi pare, educate come vi pare, basta che fate fare sport e siete a posto, tradite solo nel tempo libero:carneval:  .


volendo lo di può fare anche come sport 
bruci un sacco di calorie 
e senza fare niente di estremo


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bene allora c'è un'ottima pista discesa di
> moutain bike
> vieni portato in vetta con la seggiovia e poi
> giù
> ...



hahhahahahaha che male che deve aver fatto!


Ma sai che c'è, visto che tiri fuori la bici: spingiamo pure Mille a fare un giro da quelle parti, ci rompiamo tutte con multipsorts estremi e non se ne parla più 
no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conclusione della giornata: allattate o non allattate, che ci frega? Fate come vi pare, educate come vi pare, basta che fate fare sport e siete a posto, tradite solo nel tempo libero:carneval:  .



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hahhahahahaha che male che deve aver fatto!
> 
> 
> Ma sai che c'è, visto che tiri fuori la bici: spingiamo pure Mille a fare un giro da quelle parti, ci rompiamo tutte con multipsorts estremi e non se ne parla più
> no?


io penso che getterò la spugna 
sono almeno 5anni che mi limito
a fare lo stretto necessario per non
incriccarmi...
La bici poi l'ho appesa ad un chiodo
e morta li...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare, dai. Sogna che ti fai giovane.


Grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano ragionamento...se ho capito rimpiangi una famiglia ma allo stesso tempo meglio così perché avresti fatto gli stessi errori dei tuoi e sei fiero di non averli fatti...:miiiii:non ci sto dentro


Tutti i miei cugini hanno fatto gli stessi errori dei loro genitori. Loro genitori figli dei miei nonni hanno fatto gli errori dei loro nonni. Non ho idea che razza di gente è. Io so soltanto che è estremamente facile danneggiare i figli. Perfino quando sei consapevole dei danni che i tuoi genitori hanno fatto a te.

Io ho visto questo problema già da piccolo. E quel che ho visto mi ha dato la conferma. Quindi sono fiero di non aver famiglia e non aver fatto gli errori dei miei genitori. Senza alcun dubbio però avrò fatto altri errori. Uno degli errori è che non c'ho provato. Ma alla fine non è così grave. Il mondo è pieno di bambini e quindi se voglio avere bambini, posso prendere in prestito quelli che ci sono. E la pratica ha dimostrato che con questi sapevo fare.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dalle tue parti vengo di sicuro, già detto :smile: fra l'acqua e la roccia non c'è da annoiarsi!
> Io preferisco scendere che salire (mi sono impigrita), ma mi attrezzerò
> 
> ma...Torre Pellice è vicino a te? (se puoi/vuoi rispondere, eh, altrimenti non c'è problema)


vengo pure io.
tu ti arrampichi e io e Luna ti aspettiamo sdraiate da qalche parte


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cultura cosa? Libri?


Miii :rotfl::rotfl:

se fossero i libri, una tessera per la biblioteca, e leggi quanto vuoi.


C'è una vastissima offerta di tutto e di più. 
Se il bambino ha degli interessi, sia quel che sia, anche se ti tocca spostarti un po', si trova. 

Le difficoltà possono sorgere, quando le capacità del bambino vanno oltre alle offerte. 
Lì poi devi iniziare a trovare una certa professionalità e qualità. 
Lo sport è molto ben organizzato, si può dire che è proprio istituzionalizzato. 
Il percorso da fare è ben chiaro e i sostegni sono a vasta misura. 

La cultura è un campo molto vasto. Ne fa parte la musica, la danza, il teatro, la scultura, la pittura ecc. 
Per ora, le scuole nel campo della cultura sostengono la musica, danza e teatro.
(Ogni anno devono dare degli esami, per rimanere nel programma).
La musica è anche ben organizzata. Ma il resto, è ben confuso! 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tutti i miei cugini hanno fatto gli stessi errori dei loro genitori. Loro genitori figli dei miei nonni hanno fatto gli errori dei loro nonni. Non ho idea che razza di gente è. Io so soltanto che è estremamente facile danneggiare i figli. Perfino quando sei consapevole dei danni che i tuoi genitori hanno fatto a te.
> 
> Io ho visto questo problema già da piccolo. E quel che ho visto mi ha dato la conferma. Quindi sono fiero di non aver famiglia e non aver fatto gli errori dei miei genitori. Senza alcun dubbio però avrò fatto altri errori. Uno degli errori è che non c'ho provato. Ma alla fine non è così grave. Il mondo è pieno di bambini e quindi se voglio avere bambini, posso prendere in prestito quelli che ci sono. E la pratica ha dimostrato che con questi sapevo fare.


Minchia. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Miii :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se fossero i libri, una tessera per la biblioteca, e leggi quanto vuoi.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti non ho ben chiaro cosa intendi. Scusa, ma lì nella terra dell'hemmental non ci sono scuole di danza, scuole di musica per bambini, roba così?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, io personalmente ho letto solo ora, non ti ho ignorato appositamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorrei porti delle domande, sperando e pregando gli altri di non avallare o intromettersi al momento in questa discussione, questo perchè vorrei arrivare a capire alcune cose, in seguito dopo averle capite io, ognuno potrà dire la propria,quindi al momento vorrei capire le idee che ha AB, e non voi o noi.

Cosa è per te la famiglia? 

Mi fermo al momento a questa domanda per permettermi di seguire un discorso, dopo aver chiarito questo passo ad altre domande, se sarà necessario.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ho ben chiaro cosa intendi. Scusa, ma lì nella terra dell'hemmental non ci sono scuole di danza, scuole di musica per bambini, roba così?


Certo, anche troppi. 
Ma come ho già specificato, le difficoltà sorgono, quando non si tratta più di un hobby. 
I centri/scuole a livello professionale riconosciuti, sono pochissimi. costano e ci devi pure arrivare.

Penso e credo che in Italia sia la stessa cosa. Almeno, così mi ha raccontato una allenatrice italiana. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

non ci siamo, non ci siamo.
qualcuno ha parlato di imposizioni, joey dice "se vogliono".
ma come se vogliono? si tratta proprio di stimolare i propri figli all'entusiasmo e alle passioni(che non sono solo quelle di cui si parlae riparla qui) emotive- fisiche  e culturali .
non ti diverti mai, mi chiedono.
ma è appunto l'entusiasmo nelle cose l'essenza del divertimento che si deve avere prima di tutto dentro di noi.
fratelli e sorelle buonasera.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci siamo, non ci siamo.
> qualcuno ha parlato di imposizioni, joey dice "se vogliono".
> ma come se vogliono? si tratta proprio di stimolare i propri figli all'entusiasmo e alle passioni(che non sono solo quelle di cui si parlae riparla qui) emotive- fisiche  e culturali .
> non ti diverti mai, mi chiedono.
> ...


Ciao Minerva,

Quoto!

Sta tutto lì!

Sul "se vogliono" ... mi fa venire un pò, la pelle doca. Come possono sapere da se, 
tutto quello che c'è da scoprire e fare ... se non siamo noi, ad aprire la porta alla vastità ed ai colori?

Mah ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo, anche troppi.
> Ma come ho già specificato, le difficoltà sorgono, quando non si tratta più di un hobby.
> I centri/scuole a livello professionale riconosciuti, sono pochissimi. costano e ci devi pure arrivare.
> 
> ...


Ma un'allenatrice italiana di cosa? Ma poi, dico, le scuole di musica paritetiche a volte sono di buon se non buonissimo livello. Sennò ci sono alcuni, non dico tutti, ma alcuni Conservatori di prestigio. Per dire musica ma anche per la danza o, in genere, per altre arti. Cioè non capisco. Boh. Chiaramente se uno le vuole gratis e/o sottocasa il discorso si fa più arduo, ma non è che si può avere tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci siamo, non ci siamo.
> qualcuno ha parlato di imposizioni, joey dice "se vogliono".
> ma come se vogliono? si tratta proprio di stimolare i propri figli all'entusiasmo e alle passioni(che non sono solo quelle di cui si parlae riparla qui) emotive- fisiche e culturali .
> non ti diverti mai, mi chiedono.
> ...


Minni, anzitutto i figli devi capirli (e non ho detto mica niente, eh), prima di partire con l'entusiasmo alla cazzo di cane. Su. Ma quale non ci siamo, dai. Torna a dormire pure tu che ringiovanisci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nelle città nelle quali sono cresciuta c'era sempre anche il coni, atletica e piscine comunali. Per una cifra irrisoria annua si poteva fare atletica e nuoto, credo esistano anche oggi.
> Ovviamente non parlavo di golf polo e roba del genere. Sport come movimento e gesto, non come status. Poi, certo, le spese vanno controllate, però non è un in più come dice il conte, non è uno sfizio, *è una cosa importante per la formazione*. Poi c'è anche Joey il pigro, ma che c'entra...
> 
> con la stabilità lavorativa che ho adesso non mi potrei permettere un criceto, figuriamoci un erede...


Anche per la SALUTE.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, anzitutto i figli devi capirli (e non ho detto mica niente, eh), prima di partire con *l'entusiasmo alla cazzo di cane.* Su. Ma quale non ci siamo, dai. Torna a dormire pure tu che ringiovanisci.


mamma mia che orrenda espressione , anatema


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia che orrenda espressione , anatema


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Senza polemica eh, mi raccomando.

Come vorrei ci fosse un bambino a  leggerci, secondo me scriverebbe; staminchia quanti problemi avete.... io vado a giocare, quando il pranzo è pronto chiamatemi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

certo, siamo noi che dobbiamo pensare a lui...che giustamente così deve fare...(?)





Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica eh, mi raccomando.
> 
> Come vorrei ci fosse un bambino a  leggerci, secondo me scriverebbe; staminchia quanti problemi avete.... io vado a giocare, quando il pranzo è pronto chiamatemi.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci siamo, non ci siamo.
> qualcuno ha parlato di imposizioni, joey dice "se vogliono".
> ma come se vogliono? si tratta proprio di stimolare i propri figli all'entusiasmo e alle passioni(che non sono solo quelle di cui si parlae riparla qui) emotive- fisiche e culturali .
> non ti diverti mai, mi chiedono.
> ...


concordo
anche se oggi i genitori oggi portano i figli nei centri commerciali invece di portarli in luoghi un tantino più ludici


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> concordo
> anche se oggi i genitori oggi portano i figli nei centri commerciali invece di portarli in luoghi un tantino più ludici


alcuni fanno anche di peggio:
tele -videogiochi -silenzio noia-indifferenza
poi dicono che non hanno voglia di fare sport.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io non so, come tu gestisci il tutto.
> 
> ...


Ti racconto una cosa.
Sono figlio di un imprenditore.
Che si è fatto dal nulla, come tanti.
Ora il figlio di un collega di mio padre da verona, faceva le malore perchè voleva la cintura di el charro.

Bon questo padre disse:
ti dai da fare l'estate a vender ferro vecchio e stracci, per racimolare i soldi per la cintura.
Vero io sono ricco, ma non getto il denaro così.

Ebbene questo figlio dopo aver provato la fatica del lavoro, quasi quasi, rinunciava a sta cintura....
Dicendosi, beh in fondo una cintura vala l'altra...

At capì?
Poi sono figlio di imprenditore.
L'assoartigiani organizzò un corso per come inserire i figli in azienda.
Perchè i figli di papà messi in azienda distruggono in sei mesi quello che i padri hanno fatto in 30 anni.

Perchè trovano la panà fatta.

2/3 delle aziende passate ai figli: falliscono.

Bon la prima norma da osservare è:
Mandare il figlio a lavorare dalla concorrenza, così impara qualcosa di diverso, e impara a stare in azienda come ultima ruota del carro e non come fiolo del paron!

A me sembra che qua con tutte le seghe di sto mondo
stiamo tirando su una generazione di rammolliti.

E come dice argutamente la matra:
I rammolliti non servono a nessuno.

Come mai mia figlia è molto sparagnina con i suoi soldini
e molto prodiga con quelli di papino?

E come funzionano le multe eh?
Ti sei dimenticata la luce accesa o la finestra aperta?
Multa: perchè ciò incide sulle bollette.

Come mai con le multe, impara pì che in pressia.

E a nulla serve un bel panegirico sull'inquinamento, sullo spreco ecc..ecc..ecc...

Sai io non sono un uomo che ha molto tempo da perdere in chiacchere.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alcuni fanno anche di peggio:
> tele -videogiochi -silenzio noia-indifferenza
> poi dicono che non hanno voglia di fare sport.


quando se ne accorgono è poi sempre tardi
sempre che se ne accorgano


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Quoto!
> 
> ...


Ma se vogliono si. Mica sono degli svantaggiati che non si rendono conto. Va bene guidarli, ma sempre assecondando le loro inclinazioni, capendoli anche solo con un'occhiata. Mi pare normale. Se non capisci tuo/a figlio/a rischi solo di fare buchi nell'acqua.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevamo poco tempo fa:uno dei doveri di un genitore è stimolare gli interessi e valorizzare passioni .
> lo sport è un'altra scuola di vita


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Ma quali doveri, ma cosa dici su?

Come mai i miei hanno sempre frenato un bambino che aveva dieci milioni di interessi e passioni?

Non solo lo sport è scuola di vita...

Anche la fabbrica lo è.

Vostro figlio non ha voglia di studiare?
Ok mandatelo sei mesi in fabbrica assieme agli extracomunitari a fare il lavoro che i bianchi non vogliono più fare.

Ritroverà in men che non si fica, gioia e passione per lo studio.

Doveri dei genitori...
Ma fammi il piacere...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, al limite hai fatto a meno di uno solo, lo sport, perché a scuola ci sei andato. Sul resto, magari hai la forma fisica di un lombrico e la capacità spaziale e propriocettiva di un bradipo, che ne so. Dietro una tastiera sono bravi tutti


Su una tastiera.....
Eheheheeheheheheeh....

Sfido....eheheheheheheeh....

Che le mie dita sono come una canoa sulle rapide....
cascate di note....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, siamo noi che dobbiamo pensare a lui...che giustamente così deve fare...(?)



Ho due figli totalmente diversi l'uno dall'altro.

Con entrambi al momento non mi creo ne mi sono creato nessun problema che si potesse giudicare problema serio. Nella loro crescita assieme alla mia siamo tutti stati vicini, io come genitore devo osservare e tramite quello che succede discutere con loro la situazione che abbiamo davanti, può essere la scelta di uno sport, può essere la scelta della scuola da frequentare, può essere qualsiasi cosa! la si discute sempre con il genitore che dice la sua in base a quello che crede sia meglio per il bambino, in base a quello che vede in lui o crede ci sia in lui, in base a tutto quello che circonda il tutto, alla fine è sempre stato mio figlio a decidere cosa fare, eventualmente se nella sua scelta c'è stata qualcosa che nel tempo non ha dato dei frutti oppure ha avuto delle conseguenze negative, le ho sempre usate come una maniera educativa che credo sia insegnamento. scrivo un'esempio, il grande quando aveva circa cinque anni sembrava portato a giocare bene con la palla, volle iscriversi ad una scuola di calcetto, ne parlammo in famiglia e fu iscritto. Ricordo come fosse ieri le parole che gli dissi, figlio questo ti porterà via del tempo nello studio, se mi accorgo che peggiorerai potrai scordarti del calcetto, perchè lo studio deve essere primario nella tua crescita etc etc.... Il figlio peggiorò con i voti e da anni non va più al calcetto, ogni volta che mi domanda gli dico, ok potrebbe starmi bene iscriverti nuovamente, fammi capire quanto tieni al calcetto migliorandoti in tot materie, non ha migliorato e quindi niente calcetto, eventualmente un'altro sport lo può scegliere, sempre con le stesse modalità di prima.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura.
> Ho ancora gli incubi del pianoforte che mi hanno costretto a suonare per anni.
> Ovviamente appena ne vedo uno vomito.


Peccato hai mani buone per il piano...


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa.
> Sono figlio di un imprenditore.
> Che si è fatto dal nulla, come tanti.
> Ora il figlio di un collega di mio padre da verona, faceva le malore perchè voleva la cintura di el charro.
> ...



dipende, ci sono alcuni figli che si sputtanano tutto subito, e altri poco per volta:mrgreen:
comunque mica è sbagliato, l'economia deve girare


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica eh, mi raccomando.
> 
> Come vorrei ci fosse un bambino a  leggerci, secondo me scriverebbe; staminchia quanti problemi avete.... io vado a giocare, quando il pranzo è pronto chiamatemi.


Perchè tu non sai mia figlia e le sue amiche che leggevano un giorno il forum...
ridevano come pazze....

guarda i grandi dicevano e ridevano....

guarda....fanno discorsi da asilo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E io serissimo...
Pussate via questo è kindergaarten...

Quando sarete grandi capirete....


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un'allenatrice italiana di cosa? Ma poi, dico, le scuole di musica paritetiche a volte sono di buon se non buonissimo livello. Sennò ci sono alcuni, non dico tutti, ma alcuni Conservatori di prestigio. Per dire musica ma anche per la danza o, in genere, per altre arti. Cioè non capisco. Boh. Chiaramente se uno le vuole gratis e/o sottocasa il discorso si fa più arduo, ma non è che si può avere tutto.


Tu quando parli, vai spesso a senso unico.

Stavo rispondendo al Conte, in quanto, se hai dei figli, ne devi essere consapevole, che il portafogli ci vuole. 
Perché tutto l'insieme non lo si può delegare solo alla scuola. Siamo anche noi genitori, che dobbiamo 
seguire loro. La vita è molto di più ... poi se si ha solo il pisello in testa ... ok ... 
Non voglio niente gratis, anzi. 
Ma qui, è solo da qualche anno che stanno iniziando a fare le leggi e a riconoscere, che la cultura fa parte
della vita sociale e come tale deve essere riconosciuta e sostenuta.

Qui, se volevi fare certe cose, te ne dovevi andare all'estero, per non rimanere fregata
(combinazione scuola e formazione artistica ... per la musica e lo sport no, qui ci sono ottime strutture).

Se una scuola viene riconosciuta, viene anche subenzionata e sopportata con vari mezzi e premi ecc. 

Perché l'allenamento e tutto che ne concerne è un conto. Ma mettici tutti i viaggi e soggiorni all'estero ecc. 

In Italia è un pò diverso, già solo per la struttura scolastica ecc. La cultura è più insediata nella società.
L'Italia ha molte più accademie riconosciute ... e così c'è più competizione all'interno. 
Ma te lo devi poter permettere ... e alcuni centri, sono veramente molto cari. 

Non tutti possono permettersi certi prezzi esorbitanti! 

E trattandosi di una formazione, cioè professione ... almeno qui, c'è la legge, che se il genitore non 
può affrontare i costi, lo stato interviene. Ma molto qui, sta ancora su gambe traballanti, per quanto riguarda 
questo settore. 

E lo detto prima ... qui c'è il casino dei cantoni, con proprie leggi. Per un fattore di tempo, lei non
può frequentare la scuola in questo cantone e fare l'allenamento in un altro (si alza alle cinque e ritorna alle
dieci di sera). Ora, per farla studiare nell'altro cantone, c'è bisogno di un casino di attestati, perché
questo cantone deve pagare l'altro ecc. ecc. poi il soggiorno ... è minorenne ... 

lascia stare ... in Italia è un po' più agevolato il tutto ... ma diventa subito anche da voi complicato ...

sienne


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alcuni fanno anche di peggio:
> tele -videogiochi -silenzio noia-indifferenza
> poi dicono che non hanno voglia di fare sport.



ecco infatti per questo parlavo della stanzetta opportunamente spoglia e disadorna!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alcuni fanno anche di peggio:
> tele -videogiochi -silenzio noia-indifferenza
> poi dicono che non hanno voglia di fare sport.


Boh... io ho due figli l'uno l'opposto dell'altro. Uno nato per lo sport, ne ha praticati diversi, tutti scelti da lui. Fin da piccolo. Lui farebbe solo movimento, spero che riesca a sposare la sua passione con una professionalità, in futuro. L'altra è di una pigrizia fisica pari forse solo alla mia. Se la vuoi far camminare senza che si lamenti la devi portare in giro per musei... almeno la pigrizia è solo fisica. Ma per la sua salute, le ho sempre detto che una attività sportiva, almeno due volte la settimana, la doveva fare, senza discussioni. Perchè non è solo un modo di socializzare, di occupare il tempo, lo sport, ma anche prevenzione e, se occorre, rimedio di tanti problemi fisici.  Che scegliesse quella che preferiva, nell'ambito del possibile. L'abbiamo trovata. Poi ha voluto imparare a suonare uno strumento... e adesso lo fa. Per il resto io ho 'imposto' solo i corsi di nuoto quando erano piccoli, perchè mi sembra sensato che una persona debba saper nuotare.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti..lo sport se è passione viene scelto, per forza.si aprla di far nascere stimolare esigenze che poi ovviamente sono individuali e pienamente autonome 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Boh... io ho due figli l'uno l'opposto dell'altro. Uno nato per lo sport, ne ha praticati diversi*, tutti scelti da lui*. Fin da piccolo. Lui farebbe solo movimento, spero che riesca a sposare la sua passione con una professionalità, in futuro. L'altra è di una pigrizia fisica pari forse solo alla mia. Se la vuoi far camminare senza che si lamenti la devi portare in giro per musei... almeno la pigrizia è solo fisica. Ma per la sua salute, le ho sempre detto che una attività sportiva, almeno due volte la settimana, la doveva fare, senza discussioni. Perchè non è solo un modo di socializzare, di occupare il tempo, lo sport, ma anche prevenzione e, se occorre, rimedio di tanti problemi fisici.  Che scegliesse quella che preferiva, nell'ambito del possibile. L'abbiamo trovata. Poi ha voluto imparare a suonare uno strumento... e adesso lo fa. Per il resto io ho 'imposto' solo i corsi di nuoto quando erano piccoli, perchè mi sembra sensato che una persona debba saper nuotare.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

conte vieni qua e spiegami la malafede.
non ho voglia di continuare ad invadere il post di altri, allora


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte vieni qua e spiegami la malafede.
> non ho voglia di continuare ad invadere il post di altri, allora


Battuta....

Battuta....

Innocente battuta...

Ma se ti risenti così tanto


significa solo che sei 


in malafede....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Battuta....
> 
> Battuta....
> 
> ...


è una battuta che non ti permetto :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una battuta che non ti permetto :mrgreen:


Vien qua chiappona soda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

:racchia:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Vien qua chiappona soda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vien qua chiappona soda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio, deve avere un panettone da primato.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Conte,

grazie per il racconto. Ma ben poco centra, con il discorso di fondo. 

Abbiamo un angolatura completamente differente. 

Tu parli, che se vuole qualcosa se lo deve meritare ... 

Deve conoscere il valore dei soldi ... perciò lavora.

Non capisci, allora multe ... 

Basta che vi troviate ... poi ognuno fa come meglio crede ... 



Ha, non ti permetto a insinuare a dire, che mia figlia sia una rammollita!!! 
Ha du PALLE da qui e che racchiude tutto l'universo ... non sai neanche di cosa parli!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> grazie per il racconto. Ma ben poco centra, con il discorso di fondo.
> 
> ...


Parlavo in generale...
Vedo sempre più madri sclerate per i figli.
E i figli godono ottima salute e fanno schiattare i poveri genitori.

Aggiungi poi che gli insegnanti oggi sono bravissimi a fare sentire i genitori in colpa.

Non ti dicono suo figlio è un pelandrone, ma ti dicono: è poco seguito a casa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura.
> Ho ancora gli incubi del pianoforte che mi hanno costretto a suonare per anni.
> Ovviamente appena ne vedo uno vomito.


prima che pensi a erode :mrgreen:, rettifico:

per musica intensiva intendevo semplicemente che mia figlia ha deciso spontaneamente di partecipare alle selezioni per entrare nell'unica classe della scuola secondaria di primo grado in cui si integrano le lezioni ordinarie con due pomeriggi di lezioni private di strumento, una individuale e una in gruppo/orchestra
con strumento a scelta, scelto da lei

è stata selezionata


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale...
> Vedo sempre più madri sclerate per i figli.
> E i figli godono ottima salute e fanno schiattare i poveri genitori.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

si certo, ma quelli ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno. 
secondo me, è più che altro un sintomo, di malessere ... che non
riesce a esprimere differentemente ... poi iniziano le spirali ... 
e non se ne viene più a capo ... 

poi, lasciamo stare gli insegnanti. sono bravi, si danno da fare ecc. 
ma in certe cose, sarebbe meglio che invece di esprimere opinioni proprie,
facessero delle verifiche o interpellassero direttamente gente competente ... 

credo fortemente che, bisognerebbe scrollarsi tutte queste teorie, pensieri ecc.
di dosso. e vivere e basta. 

si cucina? bene, aiuti.
si pulisce? bene, aiuti.
si fa la spesa? bene, fai la lista e aiuti.

(certo, sempre in correlazione all'età) ...

automaticamente scoprano cosa piace a loro ...

la mia ama cucinare ... riesce a fare certi piatti!!! Buoni d'avvero. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che pensi a erode :mrgreen:, rettifico:
> 
> per musica intensiva intendevo semplicemente che mia figlia ha deciso spontaneamente di partecipare alle selezioni per entrare nell'unica classe della scuola secondaria di primo grado in cui si integrano le lezioni ordinarie con due pomeriggi di lezioni private di strumento, una individuale e una in gruppo/orchestra
> con strumento a scelta, scelto da lei
> ...


Ciao Chiara,

bello! veramente bello!

quando sanno cosa vogliono ... la cosa va praticamente da se!

sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato hai mani buone per il piano...


eh, lo so.
Mani piccole e dita lunghe ma due palle con quel cazzo di piano. E plin plin e plin e plin.
Mi "piaceva" suonarlo solo a quattro mani con nonna, ma per il resto...
Avevo scelto l'arpa ma per qualche oscuro motivo fu un gigantesco no.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che pensi a erode :mrgreen:, rettifico:
> 
> per musica intensiva intendevo semplicemente che mia figlia *ha deciso spontaneamente *di partecipare alle selezioni per entrare nell'unica classe della scuola secondaria di primo grado in cui si integrano le lezioni ordinarie con due pomeriggi di lezioni private di strumento, una individuale e una in gruppo/orchestra
> con strumento a scelta, scelto da lei
> ...




non avevo nessun dubbio. Non ti ho mai percepita, ma proprio mai, una mamma impositiva.


----------

